# Merece la pena que veais esto :Sacerdote Español licenciado en astrofisica destruye a ateo



## Perro marroquí (28 May 2022)

El Padre Carreira tiene una mente brillante : licenciado en astrofisica , catedrático en una de las mejores universidades de Estados Unidos, trabajó para la Nasa , fue director del observatorio astronómico del Vaticano y tambien licenciado en teología y filosofía


----------



## siroco (28 May 2022)

El ateo que se siente feliz sabiendo que no hay nada más que su cacho carne, es bastante patético, en general el ateo siempre me ha parecido muy fundamentalista, y además bastante triste ya que su fe es la nada, la oscuridad. Cosa distinta es el agnóstico.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (28 May 2022)

No veo destruccion ninguno tiene pruebas de nada


----------



## siroco (28 May 2022)

lo que creo que no tiene razón el sacerdote es en lo de que solo el ser humano tiene cualidades no físicas. La consciencia, que es lo que estaría fuera del mundo físico y no tendría explicación también la tienen otros animales, aunque seguramente en menor medida. Cualquier ser vivo que no sea un vegetal debe tener algún tipo de consciencia.


----------



## vanderwilde (28 May 2022)

Hostia! El cura tiene más cojones que una pelea de osos. Ya me gustaría que la mitad de los españoles fuesen así.


----------



## vanderwilde (28 May 2022)

siroco dijo:


> ...Cualquier ser vivo que no sea un vegetal debe tener algún tipo de consciencia.



Menos los políticos, que no tienen ninguna.


----------



## siroco (28 May 2022)

vanderwilde dijo:


> Menos los políticos, que no tienen ninguna.



los que no la tienen son los que les votan


----------



## kronopio (28 May 2022)

Que revelador el vídeo,nunca había visto a Trevijano empequeñecer en un debate,y el padre lo hace con preguntas aparentemente sencillas: defíname materia?defíname espíritu?De dónde sale la poesía?

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 6 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## burbucoches (28 May 2022)

Duelo de momias


----------



## juantxxxo (28 May 2022)

siroco dijo:


> El ateo que se siente feliz sabiendo que no hay nada más que su cacho carne, es bastante patético, en general el ateo siempre me ha parecido muy fundamentalista, y además bastante triste ya que su fe es la nada, la oscuridad. Cosa distinta es el agnóstico.



Libertad de pensamiento ante todo. No juzgues y no serás juzgado.


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (28 May 2022)

siroco dijo:


> lo que creo que no tiene razón el sacerdote es en lo de que solo el ser humano tiene cualidades no físicas. La consciencia, que es lo que estaría fuera del mundo físico y no tendría explicación también la tienen otros animales, aunque seguramente en menor medida. Cualquier ser vivo que no sea un vegetal debe tener algún tipo de consciencia.



Opino igual.

Los budistas creen que todos lo tienen y que al morir te puedes reencarnar indistintamente en un perro o en una mosca. Los espíritas en cambio creen que hay un proceso evolutivo; alguna ve fuiste perro en otra vida pero has evolucionado y no puedes involucionar, tu perro algún día evolucionará y se reencarnará en humano para no volver a ser perro nunca más.

De ser cierto algo de esto de la vida más allá de la muerte yo diría que debe de ser algo así.


----------



## Escombridos (28 May 2022)

Con lo profundo que es el Trevijano en sus enrevesadas teorias como se queda sin saber, empequeñece frente al cura.


----------



## Don_Quijote (28 May 2022)

No creo en los ateos. Creo que hay muchos parguelas que simplemente no saben a qué Dios sirven.


----------



## Perro marroquí (28 May 2022)

Este señor es un genio y desgraciadamente falleció sin ningún tipo de reconocimiento


----------



## Pure Blood (28 May 2022)

El sacerdote dice primero que sabe que no es el fin. Cuando el ateo dice que sabe que es el fin, el sacerdote replica que el ateo no sabe que es el final. 
Me parece que nonguno de los dos sabe, aunque estén plenamente convencidos. 
Luego dan por hecho una parte inmaterial en el ser humano que no ha sido demostrada, por tanto ambos parten de una base de fe para enzarzarse.
De acuerdo con el sacerdote en que si no sabes describir algo no sabes de lo que hablas. 
Defíname la parte inmaterial del ser humano?

Gana el sacerdote por poco en cuanto a retórica pero no destroza y a mí tampoco me convence.


----------



## ueee3 (28 May 2022)

La verdad es que aquí Trevijano no estuvo bien, a veces patético.


----------



## superloki (28 May 2022)

No veo esa destrucción por ningún lado. Son dos personas dando su opinión en lo que creen, pero que no dejan de ser divagaciones sobre algo que no saben a ciencia cierta. Hay una cosa que está clara, y es que a TODO el mundo le gustaría que la muerte no fuera el final. Esto es igual para un creyente, un ateo, un agnóstico o cualquier ser humano que sabe que es finito. La gran realidad es que no tenemos ni una sola prueba de la vida después de la muerte en los miles de años que lleva existiendo el ser humano. Y no es que no se haya intentado demostrar de todas las formas posibles (ciencia y otros medios menos convencionales).

El cura se centra en que las fuerzas de la materia no pueden explicar una poesía, lo cual es un poco ridículo. Atribuir al intelecto unas propiedades que trascienden la muerte, es algo que no acaba de cuajar. Tenemos una maravillosa herramienta/órgano biológico llamada cerebro que es capaz de hacer cosas increíbles y también las cosas más terribles. Si esa herramienta se ve afectada, no podrá ni decir poesías, razonar, hablar o evitar cagarse encima. El sacerdote está intentando relacionar el intelecto (inteligencia/poder de razonamiento) con lo que vulgarmente llamamos "alma", pero no hay ni una sola indicación que nos lo demuestre.

Vuelvo a decir que lo ideal es que existiera algo al morir y poder continuar el viaje de algún modo. Pero una cosa es lo que deseamos y otra la realidad del mundo en el que vivimos. Sea como sea, todos vamos a averiguarlo tarde o temprano. De eso no nos vamos a librar nadie, aunque la putada es que no podamos volver para demostrar que existe algo.


----------



## Mis Alaska (3 Jun 2022)

Imaginad el universo como el mecanismo de un enorme reloj. El ateo te dirá que ese maravilloso reloj es fruto de la casualidad, un panteista te dirá que es fruto de un dios desconocido, que le dio cuerda por primera ver para que funcionase y se olvidó de él. Un cristiano o judio te dirá que ese reloj lo creo un dios personal que habla de tú a tú y que le da cuerda cuando es necesario, porque si no le diese cuerda, el reloj se pararía y colapsaría el universo.

Personalmente, creo que un reloj nunca es fruto de la casualidad, y sea cual sea su mecanismo, es necesario que alguien se encargue de que esté siempre funcionando, cambiándole la pila o dándole cuerda cuando llega el momento.

El sacerdote podría ganar por goleada si no fuese tan vehemente, rozando la intolerancia con dicha vehemencia.


----------



## Vorsicht (3 Jun 2022)

Mis Alaska dijo:


> Imaginad el universo como el mecanismo de un enorme reloj. El ateo te dirá que ese maravilloso reloj es fruto de la casualidad, un panteista te dirá que es fruto de un dios desconocido, que le dio cuerda por primera ver para que funcionase y se olvidó de él. Un cristiano o judio te dirá que ese reloj lo creo un dios personal que habla de tú a tú y que le da cuerda cuando es necesario, porque si no le diese cuerda, el reloj se pararía y colapsaría el universo.
> 
> Personalmente, creo que un reloj nunca es fruto de la casualidad, y sea cual sea su mecanismo, es necesario que alguien se encargue de que esté siempre funcionando, cambiándole la pila o dándole cuerda cuando llega el momento.
> 
> El sacerdote podría ganar por goleada si no fuese tan vehemente, rozando la intolerancia con dicha vehemencia.



Puede que no sea un reloj...


----------



## Mis Alaska (3 Jun 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> Puede que no sea un reloj...



He puesto una analogia sencilla. Por supuesto que no es un reloj.


----------



## Vorsicht (3 Jun 2022)

Mis Alaska dijo:


> He puesto una analogia sencilla. Por supuesto que no es un reloj.



No me refiero a eso...


----------



## Cuncas (3 Jun 2022)

Grande el padre Carreira, Dios lo tenga en su gloria.

Padre Carreira - "Defíname materia"

Cuñao Trevijano ateito - "La existencia del universo, materia." (jojojojojo, el cuñao)

Padre Carreira - "Eso no es una definición."

Cuñao Trevijano ateito - bubububub... ¿Materia?

Padre Carreira - ¿Cómo se define una cosa en ciencia?

Cuñao Trevijano ateito - Energía... energía. (a ver si cuela)

Padre Carreira - Se define por sus actividades.

Cuñao Trevijano ateito - Energía. (cuñadez)

Padre Carreira -Eso no es una definición.

Cuñao Trevijano ateito - Bueno... creación... ¿no? (cuñadez supina) Bueno (no ha colado), ¿cómo se define materia?

Y esta es la base de un ateo... No son más que cuñaos semianalfabetos, más fanáticos y más ignorantes que cualquier talibán follacabras.

En fin, para el que quiera abrir los ojos. Ojo, magufos, es jesuita. Sí... sí... ya sé que un tal cuñao Jorge Guerra dice que... bueno, para el que no quiera vivir en la necedad pastoreado por cuñaos magufos youtuberos plagiadores y semianalfabetos y en el lavado de cerebro perpetuo, aquí queda esto.



de Valdoviño para el mundo.


----------



## Hippy Lollas (3 Jun 2022)

Mis Alaska dijo:


> He puesto una analogia sencilla.



Has puesto una analogía tramposa. Y vieja como el diablo.


----------



## Josant2022 (3 Jun 2022)

Ah que son debates estériles.

pensaba que había explicado el procedimiento científico de embarazar a una mujer por Dios, sin perderse la virginidad.

Que susto


----------



## Rextor88 (3 Jun 2022)

No hay ninguna destrucción, maldito tragalefas...

El cura no tiene certeza de nada de lo que dice, son sólo CREENCIAS, él mismo lo dice, son ESPERANZAS de que hay más al morir, PERO NO LO SABE.


----------



## Cuncas (3 Jun 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Ah que son debates estériles.
> 
> pensaba que había explicado el procedimiento científico de embarazar a una mujer por Dios, sin perderse la virginidad.
> 
> Que susto



Si Dios, tras crear el universo, ha permitido que un ignorante como tú viva... es lógico pensar que para Dios todo es posible. La concepción y nacimiento virginal de Jesús es un dogma de fe para el católico, pero ese dogma de fe no es la base de la existencia de Dios ni de la doctrina cristiana. Tú tienes que tener la enorme fe irracional que todo el universo se creó por azar; es más, tienes que tener fe en que el surgimiento del primer ser vivo, con toda la complejidad molecular que eso significa, surgió de una vez y por azar. Una equivalencia sería pensar que las pirámides de Egipto fueron creadas por la erosión del desierto... y eso que la complejidad del adn y de los procesos reproductivos que definen a un ser vivo es mucho mayor que la de una pirámide de piedra. En fin, vosotros seguid en vuestra comodida atea intelectual del "porqueyolovalgo" creando divinidades o sistemas divinos moldeados a lo que os sale de los cojones en cada momento del día... ya os daréis con el muro. Sólo esperad que no sea demasiado tarde.


----------



## Kluster (3 Jun 2022)

Es un hombre sabio sin duda. Coincido bastante con él.


----------



## Josant2022 (3 Jun 2022)

Cuncas dijo:


> Si Dios, tras crear el universo, ha permitido que un ignorante como tú viva... es lógico pensar que para Dios todo es posible. La concepción y nacimiento virginal de Jesús es un dogma de fe para el católico, pero ese dogma de fe no es la base de la existencia de Dios ni de la doctrina cristiana. Tú tienes que tener la enorme fe irracional que todo el universo se creó por azar; es más, tienes que tener fe en que el surgimiento del primer ser vivo, con toda la complejidad molecular que eso significa, surgió de una vez y por azar. Una equivalencia sería pensar que las pirámides de Egipto fueron creadas por la erosión del desierto... y eso que la complejidad del adn y de los procesos reproductivos que definen a un ser vivo es mucho mayor que la de una pirámide de piedra.



Lo siento pero no creo en el dogma de fe de la partenogenesis de la virgen, como en casi ningún dogma puesto por papas cada vez que perdían alguna guerra o influencia 

Esta muy estudiada la herencia egipcia de los dogmas de virgenes que paren etc


----------



## Cuncas (3 Jun 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Lo siento pero no creo en el dogma de fe de la partenogenesis de la virgen, como en casi ningún dogma puesto por papas cada vez que perdían alguna guerra o influencia
> 
> Esta muy estudiada la herencia egipcia de los dogmas de virgenes que paren etc



Perfecto... pero admite que es ridículo basarse en eso para creer que el univeso se creó por azar. Os vais a lo fácil, borregos, porque en el fondo sois débiles y cobardes para afrontar la Verdad. Preferís vivir en el "porqueyolovalgo" creandoós divinidades y sistemas divinos al ritmo de vuestro día a día; como insectos, peor incluso porque a un insecto no se le dió la capacidad de "entender" y a vosotros sí... ¿o no?


----------



## risto mejido (3 Jun 2022)

es trevijano el ateo, verdad??


----------



## 《Judas》 (3 Jun 2022)

hay heztudios claros desde la siensia sientítula oficial del régimen, desde hace mucho, en la que se prueba sin ninguna duda, de forma contundente, que hay una actividac no material que es capaz de producir cambios en la materia. Ocurre todo el rato, a todas horas y en todas partes y de hecho es la mismísima esencia de la materia y la bida.


----------



## 《Judas》 (3 Jun 2022)

El problema es que está fuera de los deliberadamente falsos paradigmas oficiales del régimen diseñados para atormentar al rebaño.


----------



## lefebre (3 Jun 2022)

Intuitiva Feladora dijo:


> Opino igual.
> 
> Los budistas creen que todos lo tienen y que al morir te puedes reencarnar indistintamente en un perro o en una mosca. Los espíritas en cambio creen que hay un proceso evolutivo; alguna ve fuiste perro en otra vida pero has evolucionado y no puedes involucionar, tu perro algún día evolucionará y se reencarnará en humano para no volver a ser perro nunca más.
> 
> De ser cierto algo de esto de la vida más allá de la muerte yo diría que debe de ser algo así.



Te lo compro si me dices que primero eres una planta antes de ser un animal, y que del animal no pasas directamente a hombre, sino que te reencarnas antes en un negro.


----------



## 《Judas》 (3 Jun 2022)

de hecho se intuye bien hasta el sentido superior de la actividac de esa no materia


----------



## 《Judas》 (3 Jun 2022)

es ley


----------



## 《Judas》 (3 Jun 2022)

y da igual que te lo creas o no


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (3 Jun 2022)

lefebre dijo:


> Te lo compro si me dices que primero eres una planta antes de ser un animal, y que del animal no pasas directamente a hombre, sino que te reencarnas antes en un negro.



Se supone que si es algo así, de hecho la evolución parte de mineral (sí, empiezas desde abajo del todo como Pablo Iglesias), luego planta, luego animal, luego efectivamente mono y después humano.


----------



## Can Pistraus (3 Jun 2022)

mierdas de fosiles. quien ve esto ya es un fosil o se convierte en uno.


----------



## 《Judas》 (3 Jun 2022)

hentenderlo no te libra pa ejcapar de la ley de la no materia, pero los deliberadamente falsos paradigmas del régimen te parecen nada más que payasadas para zombis que imponen por la fuerza bruta.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (3 Jun 2022)

este cura es una máquina, mis respetos y dep, nos estará leyendo desde algún lugar lejano


----------



## EnergiaLibre (3 Jun 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> es trevijano el ateo, verdad??



y médico y tiene una hija, no lo había dicho?


----------



## Karlb (3 Jun 2022)

Eso del no tiempo suena bien.


----------



## Evil_ (3 Jun 2022)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> El Padre Carreira tiene una mente brillante : licenciado en astrofisica , catedrático en una de las mejores universidades de Estados Unidos, trabajó para la Nasa , fue director del observatorio astronómico del Vaticano y tambien licenciado en teología y filosofía



Que gran video,@Perro marroquí toma un sigarro amego.
El sacerdote gana por KO con sopapos cientificos,a dejado a los no creyentes a la altura de lo que son indigentes mentales.* 

Que la gracia del Señor Jesús esté con todos vosotros.*


----------



## Pure Blood (3 Jun 2022)

Cuncas dijo:


> Perfecto... pero admite que es ridículo basarse en eso para creer que el univeso se creó por azar. Os vais a lo fácil, borregos, porque en el fondo sois débiles y cobardes para afrontar la Verdad. Preferís vivir en el "porqueyolovalgo" creandoós divinidades y sistemas divinos al ritmo de vuestro día a día; como insectos, peor incluso porque a un insecto no se le dió la capacidad de "entender" y a vosotros sí... ¿o no?



Baja los humos hombre. Cómo que nos vamos a lo fácil? (Poniendo que fuese ateo, que más buen es agnóstico, tal vez deísta, aunque da igual) No es más fácil pensar que existe un Dios que lo hizo todo y dejar de darle al coco? No es más fácil asumir y aceptar la muerte creyendo en una vida después de ella? Con 40 vírgenes esperando?
Quién elige el camino fácil?


----------



## lefebre (3 Jun 2022)

Intuitiva Feladora dijo:


> Se supone que si es algo así, de hecho la evolución parte de mineral (sí, empiezas desde abajo del todo como Pablo Iglesias), luego planta, luego animal, luego efectivamente mono y después humano.



Podría ser que entonces partas de mineral (como Pablo Iglesias) y de ahí a vegetal ( como Echenique).... Si que tiene sentido


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (3 Jun 2022)

El padre Carreira tiene el _satori_, es decir, el no-miedo a la muerte.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (3 Jun 2022)

Este video es ya antiguo y muy conocido.

Los dos están ya muertos. Los que quedan son La Secta y las Irenes Montero de la vida. Por supuesto todos los que les votan.

Luego hay quien se pregunta por qué a España le va mal.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (3 Jun 2022)

Otro:


----------



## omin0na (3 Jun 2022)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> El Padre Carreira tiene una mente brillante : licenciado en astrofisica , catedrático en una de las mejores universidades de Estados Unidos, trabajó para la Nasa , fue director del observatorio astronómico del Vaticano y tambien licenciado en teología y filosofía



Chorrada a máximo no poder.
Las neuronas son materia y las redes neuronales son materia.
Si simulando con un ordenador redes neuronales se consiguen cosas como gpt-3, donde le puedes pedir que escriba una poesía está claro que su argumentación no era correcta.
O un ordenador tb tiene alma?


----------



## Von Riné (3 Jun 2022)

En actualidad un vídeo de hace 4 años....


----------



## Effetá (3 Jun 2022)

Ambos fallecieron. El Padre Carreira este año, creo. Hay muchos vídeos donde se puede escuchar.
Espero que Trevijano, que a su modo era un patriota (no, a mi juicio en la forma más adecuada, que ha de ser católica), haya superado el juicio personal. En lo profundo del corazón no sabemos qué existe, y la defensa de una nación, más si se trata de España, ha de tener un peso importante. Otros eran muy "creyentes", se supone, y fueron unos traidores de tomo y lomo, legalizaron a los comunistas el Viernes o Sábado Santo. Seguramente se arrepintieron, pero hay pecados que deben reconocerse públicamente para que toda la sociedad perjudicada comprenda el mal paso y las consecuencias. Y lo del PCE es sólo una de las traiciones.

En fin, os recomiendo escuchar todo lo que podáis del Padre Carreira, uno de los pocos jesuitas de fe, en estas décadas. Junto con Castellani, Horacio Bogorje, Alfredo Sáenz. Supongo que alguno más habrá, pero conocidos, al menos por mí, no se me ocurren.


----------



## udemy (3 Jun 2022)

Las neuonas y los axiones están creados de materia,si fuera cierto lo que dice el reverendo cuando tú cerebro sufriera lesiones enormes tu podriás seguir con tu vida normal.


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (3 Jun 2022)

Trevijano es muy.... sagaz o desconfiado o materialista para unas cosas .... luego para otras como creer en un régimen democrático puro que si funcionaria es ingenuo e infantil hasta la náusea 

Esto lo.digo a raíz de decir que el padre habla.como un tertuliano



La Fe debe de ser sin ver, entonces sino no es Fe, eres simplemente un rehén porque sabes no crees

Así son los planes de Dios


Si alguien piensa buscar en la ciencia a Dios es que no lo quiere buscar, para eso que no se lea las palabras de Jesucristo NS y se lea un tratado de hidromecanica


----------



## Orífero (3 Jun 2022)

Se podría suponer que la fuerza electromagnética que fluye en las neuronas son las responsables y explican la actividad humana. El sacerdote da por hecho que no se explica por ninguna fuerza que "explica" la materia. La materia, si excluimos la teoría de cuerdas podría ser la parte del espacio no vacía, o sea sólida.

Es que siempre es la misma explicación para los religiosos. Que la materia tiene que tener un origen o motor. ¿Por qué la materia habría de tener un motor u origen y Dios no? Para un ateo, la materia es Dios.


----------



## Effetá (3 Jun 2022)




----------



## Don Juan de Austria (3 Jun 2022)

Orífero dijo:


> Se podría suponer que la fuerza electromagnética que fluye en las neuronas son las responsables y explican la actividad humana. El sacerdote da por hecho que no se explica por ninguna fuerza que "explica" la materia. La materia, si excluimos la teoría de cuerdas podría ser la parte del espacio no vacía, o sea sólida.
> 
> Es que siempre es la misma explicación para los religiosos. Que la materia tiene que tener un origen o motor. ¿Por qué la materia habría de tener un motor u origen y Dios no? Para un ateo, la materia es Dios.




Yo separo la ciencia y Dios por completo.

El motor es una explicación de la Suma Telogica de Santo Tomás de Aquino.

De todos modos Dios viene a buscar al hombre en su actitud porque la palabra de Dios en la Biblia tienen un sentido teológico, el fin es de la obediencia a Dios.

Los 10 mandamientos 

No hay nada de ciencia en los 10 mandamientos


----------



## Mr.Foster (3 Jun 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Yo separo la ciencia y Dios por completo.



Se equivoca, caballero.

Nadie que escudriñe metódicamente los mecanismos del universo y trabaje con sus leyes y principios, tal como hacen los científicos, va a negar que detrás de ellos se encuentra una Inteligencia.

El reconocimiento de una Inteligencia creadora, sin entrar en caracterización de algún dios en particular, requiere de una aptitud especial para razonar y reflexionar, características de una persona inteligente, aptitud propia del científico.

Para ratificar lo dicho le recuerdo que la inmensa mayoría de los científicos y pensadores* que fundaron la ciencia moderna* como Copérnico, Galileo, Kepler, Newton, Boyle, Descartes,Euler, Oersted, Ampère, Faraday, Maxwell, Darwin, Lyell, Einstein, Planck, Heisenberg, Schöridenger, Pauli, Monod, Feyman,Lemaitre, Gould... aunque con visiones muy personales, *fueron sincera y profundamente religiosos.*


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (3 Jun 2022)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> Se equivoca, caballero.
> 
> Nadie que escudriñe metódicamente los mecanismos del universo y trabaje con sus leyes y principios, tal como hacen los científicos, va a negar que detrás de ellos se encuentra una Inteligencia.
> 
> ...



Las experiencias personales de la gente : LA FE ES PERSONAL SIEMPRE 

La ciencia no trata la inefabilidad 

Me traes argumentos de autoridad 

Me parece bien: donde encontraron que hay que rezar en sus estudios científicos?

Me lo explicas científicamente


----------



## Mr.Foster (4 Jun 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Me lo explicas científicamente



¿Usted pretende que le explique porqué una persona inteligente es capaz de observar en la Naturaleza rasgos de un diseño y éste como resultado de la lucubración de una entidad inteligente?

¿Y si yo le pido que sea usted que explique cómo NO ES CAPAZ de ver ese diseño?
La inteligencia es capaz de detectar la Inteligencia, el prejuicio, la ideología o la estupidez, lo impide.

Y no se trata de fe, que como sabe es creer sin pruebas.

El científico, o cualquier persona con mínimos rasgos de capacidad de observación y discernimiento, es capaz de reconocerlo.
Aún así, la Ciencia, libre de prejuicios o ideologias, puede deducir desde la Ciencia que ese diseño existe.  

La “complejidad irreducible” de Michael Behe, la “información activa” del físico David Bohm, la “complejidad funcional” del matemático Marcel Schützenberger o la “información compleja especifica” de Dembski son los medios estrictamente falsables, por ende, científicos, que buscan una explicación racional al diseño de los mecanismos que rigen el Universo.

Le recomiendo que los revise.


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (4 Jun 2022)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> ¿Usted pretende que le explique porqué una persona inteligente es capaz de observar en la Naturaleza rasgos de un diseño y éste como resultado de la lucubración de una entidad inteligente?
> 
> ¿Y si yo le pido que sea usted que explique cómo NO ES CAPAZ de ver ese diseño?
> La inteligencia es capaz de detectar la Inteligencia, el prejuicio, la ideología o la estupidez, lo impide.
> ...



Veo que no lo.entiendes 

Lo que puedes vislumbrar es Un Gran Arquitecto al estilo masonico 

No un Padre 

Padre Nuestro que estas en el cielo....


----------



## Mr.Foster (4 Jun 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Veo que no lo.entiendes
> 
> Lo que puedes vislumbrar es Un Gran Arquitecto al estilo masonico
> 
> ...



¿De qué merda habla...?
Yo hablo de Ciencia.
Póngase de acuerdo con lo que quiere decir,no parece tener las ideas demasiado claras.


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (4 Jun 2022)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> ¿De qué merda habla...?
> Yo hablo de Ciencia.
> Póngase de acuerdo con lo que quiere decir,no parece tener las ideas demasiado claras.



Ponte de acuerdo tu al hablar de diseño inteligente o entidad inteligente, eso no es científico son opiniones de científicos 

Todo son matemáticas es esa conclusión algo no comprobable jamás 

Eso y hablar del Gran Arquitecto es lo mismo

Creo que te supera hablar de estas cosas


----------



## Mr.Foster (4 Jun 2022)

*Los que son insuperables son los ateos en su irreductible estupidez.
Y el tarado menciona a las matemáticas, justamente, el idioma que usa el Diseñador.*


----------



## Neosarraceno1 (4 Jun 2022)

Corán (36, 77-83) Sura Ya Sin

(77)
¿Es que no ve el hombre que lo hemos creado de una gota de esperma? Y sin embargo es un puro discutidor.

(78)
Nos pone un ejemplo olvidando que él mismo ha sido creado y dice: ¿Quién dará vida a los huesos cuando ya estén carcomidos?

(79)
Di: Les dará vida Quien los originó por primera vez, que es Quien conoce a cada criatura.

(80)
Él que os da fuego de la madera verde del árbol, haciendo que con ella encendáis*.
*[Alusión al pedernal de los árabes, a partir de ramas verdes de dos árboles llamados maj y afar. De la madera verde que contiene agua sale fuego que es su opuesto...]

(81)
¿Acaso Quien creó los cielos y la tierra no iba a ser Capaz de crear algo como vosotros? Claro que sí, Él es el Creador, el Conocedor.

(82)
Realmente cuando quiere algo Su orden no es sino decirle: Sé, y es.

(83)
¡Gloria pues, a Aquel en Cuyas manos está el dominio de todas las cosas y a Quien habréis de regresar!


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (4 Jun 2022)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> *Los que son insuperables son los ateos en su irreductible estupidez.*




No se si va por mi pero no soy ateo

Creo en NS Jesucristo pero lo que me das hablando de ciencia son opiniones : Doxa

No me hace falta las opiniones de los demás para creer o no, en un sesgo de falsabilidad o consenso social

Te repito: lo que hablan es del Gran Arquitecto de la masonería que no es Dios, es el dios que ellos quieren construir


----------



## Alma33 (4 Jun 2022)

El Padre Carreira es una eminencia y sabe lo que dice, no desprecio a Trevijano pero en mi opinión se lo come con patatas.
Ninguno de los dos puede probar nada sobre la eterna pregunta, pero a mi parecer está muy claro que pensar que todo es una casualidad conlleva mucha más fantasía que no pensar en una causalidad.
No tenemos ni idea de qué sucede cuando estamos fuera del tiempo y tendemos a pensar que este universo es el único o el primero, y sobre este tema al ser humano le sucede lo mismo que a un insecto intentando comprender la música .
No sabemos lo que es la materia a día de hoy, pero queremos descifrar la vida cómo si tal cosa y es algo que nos queda muy grande.
Lo que si he podido comprobar es que la gente antes era mucho más sabia que ahora y que el ateo está muy perdido en el sentido de la vida. Todo a punta a que nos estamos degenerando.


----------



## Mr.Foster (4 Jun 2022)

El BB es una dilatación explosiva y exponencial de materia energía y tiempo.
Parece una obviedad, pero quien lo produjo, está FUERA del tiempo.


----------



## Cuncas (4 Jun 2022)

He dejado un documental en mi comentario, haz el esfuerzo de verlo y luego hablas. Lo que queda claro es que la "seguridad" del ateo se desmorona en cuanto le pides que hable con propiedad sobre cosas tan simples como explicar de dónde viene la capacidad del hombre para escribir una poesía... y, la verdad, resulta bastante patético ver al cuñadísimo Trevijano balbuceando y soltando chorradas ante una cuestión que debería ser relativamente sencilla de responder para un ateo convencido que dice atenerse exclusivamente a la realidad científica. Se ve que no ha hecho los deberes para poder hablar del tema, pero no duda en berrear y en acabar metiendo la pata hasta el cuello...

Lo cómodo para vosotros es haceros una concepción del mundo material y/o espiritual a la medida que vosotros necesitáis para sentiros bien en el día a día, sin complicaros mucho la cabeza y sin tener que hacer grandes sacrificios para tener contenta a vuestra artificial y relativista conciencia del bien y el mal. De ahí que cada dos meses penséis algo diferente; es lo fácil, no lo niego. Por eso cada vez hay más gente que prefiere el relativismo materialista a ahondar en la Verdad. Hay que tener valor para llegar a la Verdad y afrontarla racionalmente, no todos pueden.


----------



## Cuncas (4 Jun 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Ponte de acuerdo tu al hablar de diseño inteligente o entidad inteligente, eso no es científico son opiniones de científicos
> 
> Todo son matemáticas es esa conclusión algo no comprobable jamás
> 
> ...



No olvides que a satanás le gusta burlarse de Dios haciendo siempre una pésima imitación de Él. Lo que hacen los masones/gnósticos es lo mismo, burlare de Dios llamando a satanás el "Gran Arquitecto". Es indudable que Dios como Creador llevó a cabo un plan maestro en el que cada pieza encaja a la perfección sorprendentemente, y la ciencia y las matemáticas son caminos para entenderlo. De no ser así caeríamos en el error del ateo de pensar que todo surgió por azar.

Y no olvides que la fe debe asentarse sobre el conocimiento y la razón, de no ser así no sería verdadera fe, sino fanatismo ciego.


----------



## 《Judas》 (4 Jun 2022)

No es necesario ir al hezpasio FAKE CGI.

Podéis mirar si desde el cielo del alma se puede alterar de alguna manera la biología, por ejemplo. Eso cómo lo ejplicaría un materialista desos que son un puñao de proteínas con ogos?


----------



## El Gran Cid (4 Jun 2022)

¿Cómo es posible que alguien así no haya ascendido a obispo?


----------



## Hrodrich (4 Jun 2022)

Viejarracos intensos dando la matraca y dándole la vuelta a la burra al trigo. Uno con un tono de borde repelente y el otro que no sabe ni por donde va a tirar.

Apañados estamos si esto es un debate decente e interesante.


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (4 Jun 2022)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> El Padre Carreira tiene una mente brillante : licenciado en astrofisica , catedrático en una de las mejores universidades de Estados Unidos, trabajó para la Nasa , fue director del observatorio astronómico del Vaticano y tambien licenciado en teología y filosofía



Partiendo de la base de que el conocimiento científico de la humanidad, tal y como nos lo han vendido, es una caca lleno de agujeros y sobre todo mentiras, ya que mentiras y medias verdades es lo que conscientemente nos han contado sobre todo, discutir de esa manera tan vehemente con base en conceptos científicos me parece bastante ridículo.

En lo personal pienso que con una ciencia no capada ya podríamos tener un conocimiento profundo de la energía y del ser humano, dando de esta manera respuesta científica verdadera a que ocurre/hay tras la muerte, pero andamos a ciegas en todo porque todo está capado y falseado en la ciencia, historia, etc... Somos ganado, y se nos trata como a tal, digamos que nuestros pastores no quieren que sepamos demasiado.


----------



## skan (4 Jun 2022)

Muchos monjes han hecho grandes aportaciones a la ciencia, por ejemplo Mendel, Copernico, Lemaitre, Spallanzani, Steno, Spallanzani, Clavius...


----------



## Cuncas (4 Jun 2022)

Trevijano si algo tuvo fue labia... y decir que Trevijano no fue sagaz y zorrillo en las batallas dialécticas es no conocerlo. Trevijano es un listillo, siempre lo fue, de tonto tenía pocos pelos aunque lo que sí hacía era aprovecharse de la ignorancia del resto retorciendo su verborrea.

Lo que quiere decir Ferreira es que no se puede demostrar la dimensión espiritual del hombre mediante las leyes de la materia. Es decir, no se puede demostrar que la materia por sí misma pueda llegar a hacer algo como una poesía, que no depende de un intercambio de electrones, de un intercambio de energía o proceso de transformación de materia en energía, o de la fuerza o temperatura que se necesita para la división de protones y neutrones. La materia no puede explicar la dimensión espiritual del hombre porque la materia no se sirve de un lenguaje de comunicación, no expresa un sentimiento de nostalgia, odio, amor o satírico, no emplea una estructura rítmica bella completamente huérfana y completamente innecesaria para que surja una poesía. Solamente la dimensión espiritual del hombre, que es innegable, justifica la existencia de una poesía. y ésta dimensión espiritual no puede ser explicada por la materia que compone nuestro cuerpo. A eso se refería el padre Ferreira.

Aunque Trevijano en un principio quiere ajustarse al materialismo científico para poder explicar la existencia de la capacidad humana que se necesita para escribir una poesía, finalmente él mismo reconoce la existencia del espíritu. Y no lo denomina consciencia, sino espíritu... porque hasta un insecto tiene una clase de consciencia, limitada, pero la tiene, sino que muy razonablemente califica esa dimensión como espiritual. Es decir, le acaba dando la razón al padre Ferreira, pero como cómodo y cobarde ateo orgulloso no puede reconocer la verdad que él mismo en su interior está admitiendo.

La Biblia es una compilación definitiva de libros realizada en el Concilio de Hipona para ayudarnos a comprender quién es Dios, qué es lo que Él quiere o espera de nosotros, qué somos los hombres, de dónde viene en cierta forma el mundo que nos rodea y a qué hemos venido a este universo como seres espirituales en una dimensión material. Si fuera la Verdad absoluta e indiscutible a secas no harían falta Doctores de la Iglesia ni maestros exegetas para concretar qué sentido tienen las cosas que en ese libro se nos cuentan y se nos revelan.

¿Es la Biblia un tratado de ciencia? No. De hecho comete errores científicos evidentes al afirmar, por ejemplo, que las lumbreras como el sol y las estrellas no son fuente de luz del universo. Los antiguos judíos le daban más importancia a la luna que al sol porque la luna brillaba en las noches, cuando no había luz y más hacía falta; sin embargo, el sol brillaba durante el día, cuando no hacía falta. El Génesis relata que Dios creó la luz el primer día y las lumbreras (las estrellas, el sol, la luna, los planetas) las creó el día cuarto. Hay que entender que aunque la Biblia acierte en muchas cuestiones científicas, como que la Tierra es un orbe esférico, el ciclo del agua, la existencia de la atmósfera y de los astros, en otras erra.

Lo que sí es la Biblia es un libro histórico en algunas de sus partes, pero la principal finalidad de la Biblia es concretar la naturaleza de la dimensión espiritual de este universo, la relación que tenemos las criaturas con nuestro Creador y el mensaje que Él nos quiere transmitir para acercarnos a Él como seres espirituales que viven en una dimensión material creada por Él.

Por otra parte, resulta gracioso que a la vez que denuncias la no existencia de Dios parece como si le reclamases que te debe algo...

"Dios es el comodín de los faltos de coraje para llenar una existencia vacía."

Típica frase eructada por un adolescente. Lo que cualquier crio quiere es que los padres se amolden a su voluntad dejándole hacer lo que quiere... Para ti lo facil es no reconocer tu dimensión espiritual y la dimensión espiritual de este mundo ni la verdad material revelada ante tus ojos, lo cómodo para ti es abandonarte al relativismo caprichoso de cada día ignorando cualquier evidencia ante tus ojos y tu espíritu. Lo disfrazan como el manido y pedante "Carpe diem". Eso sólo lo puede decir un crio sin responsabilidades y con la vida solucionada, sin ningún tipo de necesidad o inquietud. Es decir, sólo puede decir un inútil, un lastre.

"Dios es el consuelo de esclavo para recomponer la dignidad al ser abusado por el poderoso."

Todo lo contrario, Dios quiere que seas fuerte para aguantar los golpes de esta vida y también para autosuperarte y recomponerte de nuevo todas las veces que haga falta. Solamente el que ha llegado a sus límites, el que se ha quebrado rehecho decenas de veces, realmente puede llegar a conocerse a él mismo y acercarse verdaderamente al conocimiento de Dios. Los niños mimados del "carpe diem", con la vida solucionada, sin problemas ni preocupaciones no son más que bebés que desesperan cuando se les rompe una uña, de ahí que acaben siendo unos frustrados, aunque tengan la vida solucionada. A la vez, Dios avisa de que quien abusa del poder que tiene nunca será bien visto a sus ojos ni a los de sus semejantes aunque no priva de la voluntad al hombre para comportarse como un tirano o como un santo; no somos sus marionetas, entonces no le culpemos de la ventura o desventura de nuestros actos y decisiones. Cuando el necio relativista, débil y cobarde, se queja de los golpes y las magulladuras le echa la culpa a Dios o a otros de su desgracia, cuando le va bien se vanagloria de su capacidad de éxito. Realmente resulta patético y cobarde.

"Dios es la guía del amoral e irreflexivo para contener su animal interno dentro de una sociedad humana."

¿Te consideras un animal? Lo siento por ti. Dios no le ha dado la capacidad de entender el cosmos a un perro, pero si tú prefieres comportarte como un perro eres libre de hacerlo, por supuesto.

"Yo no sé si Dios existe, pero si existese lo mataría."

Las cucarachas también te matarían si pudieran. Necio.


----------



## jotace (4 Jun 2022)

Los que encarcelaron a Galileo y quemaron a Servet ahora estudian ciencias y tienen observatorios astronómicos.

Cuando se descubra vida en otro planeta a ver cómo lo explican, un Dios hipercentrado en la Tierra y en los insignificantes hombrecillos entre billones de galaxias.

Por cierto, tan listo Dios que ni reveló a los hombres p.e. el simple teorema de Pitágoras, ni un solo conocimiento práctico, al contrario, todo patrañas.


----------



## elviejo (4 Jun 2022)

El Padre no habla de Fe, ni de la existencia de Dios. Simplemente, demuestra que existen conceptos y realidades que la materia no puede explicar ni crear.

Es Trevijano el que dice que existe un espíritu indivisible de lo material. El Padre Carreira le señala y demuestra que si existe un espíritu y cosas inmateriales, como reconoce Trevijano, no puede ser creado por la materia.

Trevijano intenta ir por la ramas hablando de energía. Y el padre se indigna, con razón, porque intelectualmente es una tomadura de pelo la afirmación implícita de que la energía puede formar materia.

Algunos o no habéis visto el vídeo o vais de doctos y desgraciadamente no tenéis calado para entenderlo. Esto también lo dice Trevijano "la gente no lo va a entender." Jeje


----------



## elviejo (4 Jun 2022)

pgriyo dijo:


> De verdad que sois anormales adrede.
> 
> Sustituis un concepto conocido (materia) porque no tenéis interés en conocerlo, por otro desconocido e imposible de conocer.



Te vas por las ramas, como Trevijano. Me estoy limitando a comentar el vídeo.

Y en ningún momento el Padre sustituye el concepto de materia. Es Trevijano el que lo hace al relacionarlo erróneamente con energía primero y con espíritu, después.

Sobre si las personas que creemos en Dios somos inferiores intelectualmente te diré que, como sabes, la Fe es un don de Dios.

Pero para los que tienen las capacidades de hacerlo, no buscarla o cultivarla es peligroso ya que, como mínimo, tienes en riesgo de creer en cualquier cosa.

Tú sabrás en qué grupo estás. Ánimo.


----------



## elviejo (4 Jun 2022)

siroco dijo:


> El ateo que se siente feliz sabiendo que no hay nada más que su cacho carne, es bastante patético, en general el ateo siempre me ha parecido muy fundamentalista, y además bastante triste ya que su fe es la nada, la oscuridad. Cosa distinta es el agnóstico.



Un agnóstico es un creyente mal informado. 

He leído el hilo entero y veo dos errores de concepción.

Primero, que se confunde dogma y fe.

Segundo, que el ejemplo de la poesía no se entiende. El padre se refiere al porqué de las emociones y reacciones bioquímicas que genera, no al concepto de poesía en su perspectiva material.

En el vídeo se ve que esto, que supongo que para la mayoría de foreros es una perogrullada, Trevijano lo entiende perfectamente. Pero en algo lleva razón al decir que esa metáfora la gente -por supuesto, no los foreros- no la va a entender.


----------



## Emigrante demigrante (4 Jun 2022)

Trevijano hace el ridículo porque no sabe de lo que está hablando. La soberbia perdió a este hombre, una pena.


----------



## symploke (4 Jun 2022)

Emigrante demigrante dijo:


> Trevijano hace el ridículo porque no sabe de lo que está hablando. La soberbia perdió a este hombre, una pena.



Hombre es que si ponen a Trevijano claro que ganan este debate. Trevijano sabía de otras cosas. Este sacerdote, sin duda inteligente, tendría que debatir con ,que se yo, Gustavo Bueno


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (4 Jun 2022)

Manuel Carreira, nacido en Vilarrube (Valdoviño), creció en Villalba e ingresó en la Compañía de Jesús en 1948.12 Estudió Lenguas clásicas en la Universidad de Salamanca y Filosofía en la Universidad de Comillas. En 1957 fue enviado a Estados Unidos13 para continuar con sus estudios, donde se licenció en Teología en la Universidad Loyola Chicago y posteriormente, tras ordenarse sacerdote en 1960, obtuvo un máster en Física en la universidad John Carroll de Cleveland, en 1966; con un trabajo sobre el efecto del láser en líquidos.578

Se doctoró en la Universidad Católica de Estados Unidos, con una tesis sobre rayos cósmicos dirigida por Clyde Cowan, físico descubridor del neutrino.378 Durante su estancia en los Estados Unidos, ejerció como sacerdote en varias parroquias.12


----------



## Lovecraf (4 Jun 2022)

Yo preguntaría al religioso:
Usted cree que la materia no explica la capacidad intelectual del ser humano (poesía etc). Sin embargo sin interacción de la materia (unión de un ovulo y un espermatozoide no existirá otro ser humano que nacería y adquiriría dicha inteligencia y consciencia de sí mismo. Luego todo eso proviene de la materia.
Otra cosa sería hablar de la vida incluyendo la vida vegetal. Teniendo en cuenta que el universo tuvo un origen donde la entropía era cero y teniendo en cuenta por las leyes de la termodinámica que la evolución del universo tiende a entropía infinita, como es posible que en esa naturaleza donde absolutamente todo tiende al desorden pudo surgir la vida donde los átomos y las partículas de la que formamos parte tanto los humanos como los demás seres vivos incluyendo los vegetales está ordenada es decir entropía cero. Como es posible que en un universo donde todo tiende al desorden exista un orden. Eso es la vida e intelectualmente es una contradicción que la ciencia no puede explicar. Dejo este vídeo del canal AstronomíaWeb que se hace estas preguntas y me parece un vídeo que te vuela la cabeza.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (4 Jun 2022)

Carreira tenía alma y trevijano, no.


Poco más.


----------



## Redwill (4 Jun 2022)

Pero vamos a ver un momento, este señor, que lleva un alza cuellos pues me imagino que pertenecera a la iglesia catolica, no obstante su discurso es mas cercano por no decir, totalmente al de un filosofo, un agnostico, o un hippie espiritual, pero se presenta comoc atolico, por que?

Es que esta muy bien la explicacion de lo que siente respecto a la muerte con sus "demostraciones" usando la logica, pero la iglesia catolica tiene una explicacion mas concreta de lo que sucede despues de la muerte las cuales no menciona, si el pertenece a la iglesia catolica, pertenece a una banda, no vale decir que eres un caballero jedi y decir que darth vader no existe, por lo tanto quiere decir que tambien cree que dios son tres cosas por que es un dogma de fe, respecto al tema de la muerte, que es el que esta tratando, el debe de creer que el se va a ir al cielo con jesus por que es muy bueno y que un dia volvera a la tierra, que trevijano se ira al infierno o al purgatorio por ser un ateo o no estar bautizado, que el diluvio universal tambien sucedio, que la humanidad la ha creado YAVHE, que descendemos de Adan y Eva, que noe campaba a sus anchas en un barco, que jesus resucito al tercer dia, y toda la pelicula catolica, ¿tambien cree en eso tenemos que asumir?

A mi este señor me parece mas un mistico, agnostico, que un cura, sera un sacerdote de otra religion, por que de echo este señor en otro momento de la historia no podria decir eso que esta diciendo, seria juzgado por la propia iglesia catolica por ser un cientifico, filosofo y astro-fisico.

Muy bien todo lo que dice, pero este señor por que es catolico?, que contradiccion


----------



## stiff upper lip (4 Jun 2022)

Pure Blood dijo:


> El sacerdote dice primero que sabe que no es el fin. Cuando el ateo dice que sabe que es el fin, el sacerdote replica que el ateo no sabe que es el final.
> Me parece que nonguno de los dos sabe, aunque estén plenamente convencidos.
> Luego dan por hecho una parte inmaterial en el ser humano que no ha sido demostrada, por tanto ambos parten de una base de fe para enzarzarse.
> De acuerdo con el sacerdote en que si no sabes describir algo no sabes de lo que hablas.
> ...



Gana porque todos queremos creer al sacerdote, incluído yo que soy admirador de Trevijano 

La realidad es que ninguno sabe nada, yo tampoco.

Lo único que puedo aportar es que si la existencia existe, y hemos existido una vez, ¿Por qué no podemos existir de nuevo?


----------



## stiff upper lip (4 Jun 2022)

La poesía se explica porque determinadas combinaciones de palabras causan placer estético, y lo causan en la medida en que son capaces de detonar respuestas emocionales en las personas.


----------



## Tiresias (4 Jun 2022)

¿Qué Big Bang, el que se han inventado los cientifistas para demostrar la no existencia de Dios, que es a lo que se dedica la "ciencia" desde hace tiempo?


----------



## Salsa_rosa (4 Jun 2022)

@Vorsicht


----------



## Cuncas (4 Jun 2022)

jotace dijo:


> Los que encarcelaron a Galileo y quemaron a Servet ahora estudian ciencias y tienen observatorios astronómicos.
> 
> Cuando se descubra vida en otro planeta a ver cómo lo explican, un Dios hipercentrado en la Tierra y en los insignificantes hombrecillos entre billones de galaxias.
> 
> Por cierto, tan listo Dios que ni reveló a los hombres p.e. el simple teorema de Pitágoras, ni un solo conocimiento práctico, al contrario, todo patrañas.



¿Puedes decirme quién quemó a Servet y por qué? Es solamente para saber si sólo repites lo que te han cagado en el cerebro o sabes de lo que hablas.


----------



## Cuncas (4 Jun 2022)

pgriyo dijo:


> ¿No conoces la materia y te sacas de la maga un "espíritu"?
> 
> Una segunda naturaleza que no tienes interés en entender, y que arrojas a quien te supera moral e intelectualmente con retórica vacia.
> 
> ...



Jajaja animaliño, el espíritu se lo "sacan de la manga" tanto el padre Ferreira como Trevijano... Entonces, ¿a quién quieres atacar, gatito, a la fe fundamentada en la razón y la ciencia que representa el padre Ferreira, o al materialismo científico aceptado a ciegas y plagado de ignorancia de Trevijano?

Y mientras te aclaras, que falta te hace, animalito, dime si las poesías brotan de las ramas de los árboles como frutos naturales. ¿Cómo explicas tú entonces una poesía estrictamente con las leyes de la ciencia? Ilústranos....



pgriyo dijo:


> De verdad que sois anormales adrede.
> 
> Sustituis un concepto conocido (materia) porque no tenéis interés en conocerlo, por otro desconocido e imposible de conocer.



No cazurro, no estamos sustituyendo nada, simplemente establecemos una separación obvia entre materia y espíritu. Aprende a leer, animal. El que sí sustitue la definición científica de materia por algo queque no sabe ni él lo que es (porque se lo inventa) es el bocachancla de Trevijano, que precísamente defiende que todo viene de la naturaleza (tangible) y con ello se saca el dogma de la manga que el epíritu viene de la naturaleza.


----------



## Von Riné (4 Jun 2022)

Tiresias dijo:


> ¿Qué Big Bang, el que se han inventado los cientifistas para demostrar la no existencia de Dios, que es a lo que se dedica la "ciencia" desde hace tiempo?



Fijate si era tal el deseo de demostrar que Dios no existe con el Big Bang , que ese descubrimiento lo hizo un cura.


----------



## Cuncas (4 Jun 2022)

Lo que sabes del mundo clásico hoy en día lo sabes gracias a los que preservaron la literatura, la filosofía y la ciencia en la Edad Media, ignorante. Copérnico, sacerdote católico, retomó e intentó demostrar la teoría del modelo heliocéntrico de Aristarco gracias a que la Iglesia preservó sus teorías, y eso también ayudó a que el imprudente de Galileo las hiciese suyas. Los bárbaros eran paganos, animal de bellota, y precísamente quienes se benefician de la usura y la deuda no son los católicos, sino los judíos y los protestantes, IGNORANTE BOCACHANCLUZA.

Y aquí el único primate eres tú, yo he fundamentado mi respuesta y tú saltas con gilipolleces propias de un tarado analfabeto. Mejor que no intentes debatir con adultos, quédate en la guardería o en conspiraciones tirándote de los pelos con tarados magufos terraplanistas, eres la misma mierda ignorante y analfabeta que ellos.


----------



## Tiresias (4 Jun 2022)

Von Riné dijo:


> Fijate si era tal el deseo de demostrar que Dios no existe con el Big Bang , que ese descubrimiento lo hizo un cura.



Lemaître condiciona su teoría del hylem o huevo cósmico primigenio a que el Universo esté en continua expansión, que se basa únicamente en el efecto Doppler o corrimiento al rojo observable, algo sumamente endeble cuando lo que vemos son una superposición de pasados. 

El Big Bang lo dijo Fred Hoyle como burla a la teoría de Lemaître... curiosamente es el término que ha quedado.

Lemaître sigue siendo creacionista, ese hylem del que habla obviamente es algo proporcionado por Dios, nunca abjuró de su fe.

Luego los relativistas toman como suya la teoría dejando sin rellenar la casilla "Nombre del Creador"









Georges Lemaître - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## elviejo (4 Jun 2022)

pgriyo dijo:


> O sea, que del mismo modo que su dios crea niños deformes desde su nacimiento, le ha puesto a Trevijano y a usted aquí, que es lo suficientemente idiota como para autoconsiderarse como intérprete de sus paridas para poner un punto y final a un debate que es impostado y falso por demás.
> 
> No creo que reunamos aquí entre todos la suficiente fe dogmática como para creernos eso.
> 
> Y no hablo metafóricamente.



No hay relación con mi mensaje y lo que respondes.
No se entiende muy bien.
El mal y las penurias del mudo no son el debate, no tienen relación con lo que he escrito


----------



## elviejo (4 Jun 2022)

pgriyo dijo:


> La Naturaleza te dotó de entendimiento como método para entenderse a si misma. No para que repitieras las gilipolleces que repitieron otros desde que Parménides perpetró su metafísica.
> 
> Tu sí que crees en cualquier mierda.



¿La Naturaleza como ente físico o espiritual? ¿Qué es la Naturaleza?

De verdad que sois muy ridículos. 

E insisto no comentas nada sobre el vídeo y el debate.


----------



## Kabraloka (4 Jun 2022)

no lo destruye
es más, el cura queda bastante mal, por su actitud


----------



## meanboy (4 Jun 2022)

Que diferencia hay en que muera un humano o un sapo. Creerse superior al sapo es pedanteria.


----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (4 Jun 2022)

Los dos creen en idioteces, aunque una idiotez es más patética que la otra


----------



## Cuncas (4 Jun 2022)

Tiresias dijo:


> Lemaître condiciona su teoría del hylem o huevo cósmico primigenio a que el Universo esté en continua expansión, que se basa únicamente en el efecto Doppler o corrimiento al rojo observable, algo sumamente endeble cuando lo que vemos son una superposición de pasados.
> 
> El Big Bang lo dijo Fred Hoyle como burla a la teoría de Lemaître... curiosamente es el término que ha quedado.
> 
> ...



Estás mezclando el tocino con la velocidad. El efecto Doopler no queda desmentido por el tiempo que tarda la luz en acercarse o alejarse de nosotros. Ciertamente, el telescopio Hubble puede fotografiar el pasado observando las señales de luz más tenues que se corresponderían con el estado de galaxias hace miles de millones de años, pero eso no desmiente que galaxias a distancias similares de nosotros se acerquen o se alejen.

Lo que sí está investigando son ciertas irregularidades, observadas en base al efecto Doopler, que cambian el patrón o la constante de expansión del universo, y para intentar explicarlas surge la teoría de la "materia oscura", que sería algo así como un gotón de aceite invisible expandiéndose sobre una suerficie irregular (espacio) a la vez que arrastra en su expansión virutas de madera (que serían las galaxias) que flotan en él y son arrastradas por el gotón de aceite que se expande.


----------



## Cuncas (4 Jun 2022)

No veas tantas películitas de masonazos como Amenábar, retrasado. No todo lo que ves en la tele es verdad, tarado.


----------



## Pure Blood (4 Jun 2022)

stiff upper lip dijo:


> Gana porque todos queremos creer al sacerdote, incluído yo que soy admirador de Trevijano
> 
> La realidad es que ninguno sabe nada, yo tampoco.
> 
> Lo único que puedo aportar es que si la existencia existe, y hemos existido una vez, ¿Por qué no podemos existir de nuevo?



No todos quieren que gane el sacerdote y a mí me habría gustado oír unos buenos argumentos de Trevijano, pero me quedé cob las ganas. 
No me acuerdo bien del debate pero dije que en mi opinión pierde porque incluso se puso nervioso, algo así como que por qué no respetaba su punto de vista. Y eso es casi admitir que no tienes mejores argumentos pero vas a seguir creyendo lo que te dé la gana. El sacerdote se lo llevó bien a su terreno.


----------



## Mr.Foster (4 Jun 2022)

Ateniéndome a lo que sugiere el fanático que me precede: 

¿El ateismo es realmente una forma de pensar superior y más racional a la usada por personas religiosas...?

Y si así fuera,

¿Esa pretendida superioridad le ha facilitado a las sociedades modernas una manera más civilizada de vivir...?

O por el contrario,

El ateísmo ha exaltado las peores formas del egoísmo facilitando las actitudes hedonistas, indiferentes por el prójimo, haciendo de la sociedad el sitio inhóspito y cruel que es hoy en día, donde solo prosperan los más fuertes y los más desalmados, donde solamente importan los fines ignorando, por superfluos, los medios que se deban usar para lograrlo.

Concluyendo, si solamente el 20% de la población del mundo es atea, y gracias a ellos vamos obteniendo el maravilloso mundo que del que hoy disfrutamos la inmensa mayoría de habitantes del planeta ¿cuales son las perspectivas cuando previsiblemente, ese porcentaje se incremente, al doble o al triple de la actualidad.

Mejor aún, imaginémosnos un mundo donde TODOS los humanos fueran ateos…


----------



## Cuncas (4 Jun 2022)

¿Vas a soltar algún argumento útil o sólo vas a seguir cagando toda la diarrea que te han soltado en el cerebro, analfabeto? Y te insulto (en realidad no son insultos, es la realidad) porque a la vez que te he replicado con argumentos, expongo el concepto de "poner la otra mejilla" cuando tú me has respondido con tonterías e insultos. No me va a amedrentar un tarado analfabeto adoctrinado de mierda como tú.


----------



## elviejo (4 Jun 2022)

Menudo discurso enlatado lleno de clichés.


----------



## elviejo (4 Jun 2022)

Como he dicho en otro mensaje la Fe es un don de Dios. Y no hay que confundirlo con el dogma.

Sí tienes entendimiento, dado según tú por la Naturaleza, es tu deber leer, informarte y buscar.

En este mismo hilo te han puesto muy buenas referencias y te intentan ayudar pero no escuchas, desprecias e insultas.

Suerte y ánimo


----------



## Cuncas (4 Jun 2022)

No, tarado, en la "secta" me he metido yo y lo he hecho en base al conocimiento y la razón. Mis padres nunca me han obligado a ir a misa, es más de joven muchas veces me quedaba fuera jugando con mis primos. ¿Tú tienes hijos para hablar de sexo o política, mierdaseca? No verdad... tendrás gatos... Pues claro que a los hijos hay que hablarles de sexo, tarado, y de la vida y de la sociedad en la que se van a manejar, pero hablarles en el momento adecuado no cuando tienen 3 años y sin meterles toda la mierda progre en el cerebro de que un niño puede ser una niña y barbaridades semajantes. Tú no hablas con la experiencia de la vida, no tienes ni pajolera idea de lo que es un católico, sólo hablas en base al adoctrinamiento anticristiano que te han cagado en el orinal que tienes por cerebro, tarado. Sal de casa, magufo, afronta la realidad, explórala y llegarás a Dios Uno y Trino si eres honesto intelectualmente.


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (4 Jun 2022)

Independientemente de que los libros religiosos la mayoría sean mentira ya que están escritos por hombres,... Lo que está claro es que alguien tuvo que "diseñarnos", es imposible que fuese algo aleatorio al formarse el universo o lo que ocurriese, si los tiburones, humanos, elefantes son así con esas formas, organos,... alguna explicación tiene que tener, lo mismo que los humanos al diseñar un puente lo hacen de una forma para que no se derrumbe,...


----------



## elviejo (4 Jun 2022)

Yo no defino nada al igual que Trevijano en el vídeo. No soy tan docto como el Padre Cabrera.

Curiosamente reforcé mi Fe leyendo a Monod (el azar y la necesidad) y al infantil Dawnkins.

Te vuelvo a desear suerte y te recuerdo que la Verdad no se gana con juegos de demagogia. Hay que, al menos, reconocer el marco. Sí ni siquiera aceptas conceptos asumidos, verdaderos o no, lógicamente no se puede debatir contigo, ni puedes aprender nada


----------



## Cuncas (4 Jun 2022)

¿Me has dado tú alguna razón, mierdaseca? Me has atacado con los mismos pésimos argumentos de todos los niñatos analfabetos sesgados por la dictadura "humanista" (en realidad antihumanista), experta en crear a tarados analfabetos como tú, y no hacéis más que repetir una y otra vez las mismas chorradas, cansinos, pesados... aburridos hasta el hastío. Yo ya te he respondido, niñato tarado, que te den por culo y explícaselo a tu gato.


----------



## Von Riné (4 Jun 2022)

Tiresias dijo:


> Lemaître condiciona su teoría del hylem o huevo cósmico primigenio a que el Universo esté en continua expansión, que se basa únicamente en el efecto Doppler o corrimiento al rojo observable, algo sumamente endeble cuando lo que vemos son una superposición de pasados.



Efecto dopller, la ley de hubble , la evolución y distribución galáctica, los elementos primordiales....



Tiresias dijo:


> El Big Bang lo dijo Fred Hoyle como burla a la teoría de Lemaître... curiosamente es el término que ha quedado.



Asi es. 



Tiresias dijo:


> Lemaître sigue siendo creacionista, ese hylem del que habla obviamente es algo proporcionado por Dios, nunca abjuró de su fe.



Creacionismo se entiende a una interpretación literal de la creación según lo narra l génesis, algo que obviamente Lemaitre no apoyaba. Otra cosa es, como dices, que siguiera siendo cristiano (cosa que no se ha negado)



Tiresias dijo:


> Luego los relativistas toman como suya la teoría dejando sin rellenar la casilla "Nombre del Creador"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Claro, porque lo que demostró lemaitre es eso, la creación desde el Big Bang, pero el mecanismo que lo puso en marcha o si hubo algo detrás sigue siendo una incognita.


----------



## elviejo (4 Jun 2022)

Una cosa es la Fe y otra el Dogma y la liturgia.
Y ojo, que no quito importancia a lo eclesiástico. Probablemente la Iglesia, al contrario de lo que muchos piensan, ha hecho y hace más bien que mal a lo largo de la historia. Pero esto es otro debate.

Insisto eres tú el que debes buscar la Verdad


----------



## Cleonte (4 Jun 2022)

Leon_de_Nemea dijo:


> Independientemente de que los libros religiosos la mayoría sean mentira ya que están escritos por hombres,... Lo que está claro es que alguien tuvo que "diseñarnos", es imposible que fuese algo aleatorio al formarse el universo o lo que ocurriese, si los tiburones, humanos, elefantes son así con esas formas, organos,... alguna explicación tiene que tener, lo mismo que los humanos al diseñar un puente lo hacen de una forma para que no se derrumbe,...



Se llama evolución.


----------



## Mr.Foster (4 Jun 2022)

El Hombre es una entidad esencialmente religiosa, no porque haya optado por una ideología concreta, sino como fiel reflejo de su religiosidad ¿y qué es esto? es el impulso innato del ser humano por acercarse a lo Trascendente, es esa pulsión que lo empuja a buscar lo sagrado, y que lo hace UNICO...

Las religiones, que son un constructo social, dan forma material a esa característica exclusiva, ellas, las religiones, sí son obra humana, *pero están edificadas sobre bases neurológicas y cognoscitivas preexistentes* que le permiten al ser humano hacer inteligible ideas de inmanencia, eternidad e infinitud.

El ateo en su soberbia cree poder sublevarse contra esa intuición superior, pero al hacerlo, en realidad se está negando su propia humanidad...


----------



## Cuncas (4 Jun 2022)

Jajajajajajajajjajaja No sabes lo patético que eres... Deja de ver la tele, tarado, que la neurona medio podrida que aún te bailotea en ese granúsculo al que llamas cerebro está a punto de desaparecer, aunque ya es imposible que notes la diferencia. Si fueras algo honesto contigo mismo al menos me inspirarías algo de pena... pero no puedo ver en ti más que un insecto encerrado en una caja de cerillas que empieza a comerse a sí mismo por la locura en la que te han condenado a vivir y de la que no tienes valor a salir.


----------



## Mr.Foster (4 Jun 2022)

Cierto.
Ahora reconozca que eso que menciona es la expresión de su innata religiosidad, y nos empezaremos a poner de acuerdo.


----------



## Emigrante demigrante (4 Jun 2022)

Así es. Para mí la explicación está ahí: cómo de la nada surgió el universo; de la no-vida, la vida; de la no-conciencia, la conciencia; de acciones individuales de comportamiento, patrones colectivos. Y hay mil más a nivel celular, biológico, etc.

El surgimiento de la conciencia es un fenómeno puramente material. Otra cosa es que aún no hayamos sido capaces de explicar los mecanismos, pero se acabará explicando.


----------



## Mr.Foster (4 Jun 2022)

Que cuadrado que eres...
Sigues sin entender la diferencia entre lo innato (la religiosidad) y el constructo social (la religión)
El concepto de "justicia" ¿de dónde crees que lo traes...?


----------



## Cuncas (4 Jun 2022)

Faltaba el cliché del dinerito... vaya por Dios... Vete a pastar, tarado.


----------



## Mr.Foster (4 Jun 2022)

No me diga...
Publíquelo rápido es una absoluta novedad que revolucionará a la Ciencia.
Qué privilegio haberme enterado de primera mano...


----------



## Cleonte (4 Jun 2022)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> El Hombre es una entidad esencialmente religiosa, no porque haya optado por una ideología concreta, sino como fiel reflejo de su religiosidad ¿y qué es esto? es el impulso innato del ser humano por acercarse a lo Trascendente, es esa pulsión que lo empuja a buscar lo sagrado, y que lo hace UNICO...
> 
> Las religiones, que son un constructo social, dan forma material a esa característica exclusiva, ellas, las religiones, sí son obra humana, *pero están edificadas sobre bases neurológicas y cognoscitivas preexistentes* que le permiten al ser humano hacer inteligible ideas de inmanencia, eternidad e infinitud.
> 
> El ateo en su soberbia cree poder sublevarse contra esa intuición superior, pero al hacerlo, en realidad se está negando su propia humanidad...



No es soberbia sino autocontrol. Los seres humanos tenemos impulsos, emociones y sentimientos pero no deberíamos dejar que interfiriesen con nuestro intelecto. De la necesidad de que exista un sentido para todo no debemos deducir que tal sentido exista. Podemos necesitar a Dios de la misma forma que por nuestra naturaleza necesitamos un padre y una madre y también de la misma forma debemos evitar buscar un padre o una madre cuando no existen por el peligro que supone.


----------



## Mr.Foster (4 Jun 2022)

Nada de eso puede hacer un bebé, sin embargo, hace rato ya, la ciencia que estudia el comportamiento humano lo considera un hecho paradojal, pero exacto, ellos tienen ese concepto en su cableado innato. O sea, deje de ajustar los datos a su ideología.









Preverbal infants affirm third-party interventions that protect victims from aggressors - Nature Human Behaviour


Over six experiments, Kanakogi et al. show that infants as young as 6â€‰months support third-party interventions that protect victims from aggressors. This suggests that human emphasis upon such acts is rooted within the preverbal infantâ€™s mind.




www.nature.com












Según un estudio, los bebés antes de aprender a hablar ya reconocen el sentidos la justicia


Reconocemos la justicia antes de que podamos hablar, ha descubierto un equipo de investigadores japoneses, según explican en un artículo publicado en la revista




psiquiatria.com


----------



## Mr.Foster (4 Jun 2022)

Cleonte dijo:


> De la necesidad de que exista un sentido para todo no debemos deducir que tal sentido exista.



¿Y porqué deberíamos deducir lo contrario?
Usted debe saber que en Gobekli Tepe se reunieron los seres humanos del paleolítico por primera vez para erigir un santuario a sus dioses, se ha demostrado sin lugar a dudas que ese hecho, revolucionó la Antropología al exhibir el primer motor cohesionador que inició el proceso de la civilización. Si esa intuición, esa religiosidad innata, de buscar lo Trascendente, no hubiera existido, con gran probabilidad aún estariamos corriendo tras los conejos en alguna sabana africana.


----------



## Mr.Foster (4 Jun 2022)

Si no te gustan esos enlaces,* busca tú, guglea y te saltarán a la cara cientos de enlaces semejantes.*
Es información básica de la Neurología actual.
Instrúyete mejor antes de meterte a hablar de temas tan densos.


----------



## latiendo (4 Jun 2022)

Tú crees en la existencia de un proceder correcto y moral para el ser humano, crees en la existencia de una Verdad que puede buscar el ser humano. Eres un ser religioso innato y de serie.


----------



## PEPEYE (4 Jun 2022)

Gracias por el aporté sin duda hecho con cariño
Mi problema es que es demasiado simplista
Partimos de la base de que afortunadamente estamos en un estadio tal que poseemos todos los conocimientos para todas las preguntas, imagino


----------



## Mr.Foster (4 Jun 2022)

PEPEYE dijo:


> estamos en un estadio tal que poseemos todos los conocimientos para todas las preguntas, imagino



No, no es así, estamos permanentemente en la búsqueda, aún los ateos que dicen que no les importa saber de dónde viene ese impulso, pero hay cosas que sí sabemos desde la simple observación del mundo que nos rodea y la posterior reflexión. Ese proceso, si es honesto y desprovisto de prejuicios nos lleva ineludiblemente a la convicción que el Universo es resultado de un diseño premeditado.


----------



## PEPEYE (4 Jun 2022)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> No, no es así, estamos permanentemente en la búsqueda, aún los ateos que dicen que no les importa saber de dónde viene ese impulso, pero hay cosas que sí sabemos desde la simple observación del mundo que nos rodea y la posterior reflexión. Ese proceso, si es honesto y desprovisto de prejuicios nos lleva ineludiblemente a la convicción que el Universo es resultado de un diseño premeditado.



Con todos mis respetos. Ahora resulta que tenemos las respuestas a las eternas preguntas 
Que dirán de nosotros dentro de 1000 años?


----------



## Mr.Foster (4 Jun 2022)

PEPEYE dijo:


> Con todos mis respetos. Ahora resulta que tenemos las respuestas a las eternas preguntas



Con todos mis respetos, yo no he dicho tal cosa.
Solamente que somos capaces de reconocer que a un mecanismo que podemos observar, como el Universo, Alguien le ha introducido la información necesaria para que funcione como lo vemos.
Muy simple, hasta un ciego es capaz de discernirlo.


----------



## PEPEYE (4 Jun 2022)

pgriyo dijo:


> Independientemente de lo que usted considere, podemos asumir que la supuesta "información" que usted pretende elevar a función venía implícita o "de serie" porque de no ser así, usted no podría soltar las soplapolleces que suelta.



Por que ante la falta de argumentos recurre a los descalificativos?
Lo único que he argumentado y me mantengo en ello es que suponer que tenemos todas las respuestas en este preciso momento me parece un acto de soberbia..Aunque es posible que en su caso no sea así


----------



## Mr.Foster (4 Jun 2022)

Cualquiera que haya discutido con un ateo sabrá que son personas muy aferradas a su idea del "no hay dios".

Algunos dirían que es porque son personas convencidas y seguras de lo que dicen.
Otros podrian decir que es obcecación o simple necedad..

Pero no siempre es así, una persona, aún siendo atea, puede encontrar una luz de razonamiento y percibir que está defendiendo algo erróneo.

En tal sentido, tal vez uno de los ateos más prestigiosos del siglo XX fue *Anthony Flew*, reputado filósofo británico,auténtico papa del Ateismo, quien sostuvo y enseñó esa ideología como casi una doctrina sagrada durante 50 años.

Pero he aquí que algo muy curioso pasó con Flew.

A principios de este siglo, abruptamente pidió perdón públicamente por haber extraviado el criterio de tantas personas a lo largo de los años enseñando la ideología atea.

Él mismo lo explicó, y dijo que la principal razón, nació de las recientes investigaciones científicas sobre el origen de la vida que muestran, inexcusablemente para cualquier persona de mediana inteligencia y perspicacia, la existencia de una “inteligencia creadora”.

El dijo en 2004:

_“Lo que creo que el ADN ha demostrado, debido a la increíble complejidad de los mecanismos que son necesarios para generar vida, es que tiene que haber participado una inteligencia superior en el funcionamiento unitario de elementos extraordinariamente diferentes entre sí. Es la enorme complejidad del gran número de elementos que participan en este proceso y la enorme sutileza de los modos que hacen posible que trabajen juntos. 

Esa gran complejidad de los mecanismos que se dan en el origen de la vida es lo que me llevó a pensar en la participación de una inteligencia”.

_La ciencia provocó la conversión del ateo más famoso del mundo • Tendencias21

Lifelong atheist changes mind about divine creator - Washington Times


----------



## PEPEYE (4 Jun 2022)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> Con todos mis respetos, yo no he dicho tal cosa.
> Solamente que somos capaces de reconocer que a un mecanismo que podemos observar, como el Universo, Alguien le ha introducido la información necesaria para que funcione como lo vemos.
> Muy simple, hasta un ciego es capaz de discernirlo.



Cierto
Lo que parece importante es que nos cuadre
Dentro de 1000 años nos vemos tomando algo, invitó yo, seguro que hacemos unas risas


----------



## esforzado (4 Jun 2022)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> El Padre Carreira tiene una mente brillante



...he conseguido aguantar hasta el minuto dos y pico...

me gustaría ver qué cara se le queda a esa "mente brillante" cuando ve un proceso físico-químico llamado gpt-3 escribiendo poesía...

este se debe pensar que los ateos queremos desaparecer en el momento de nuestra muerte... que no nos encantaría poder pensar que hay toda una existencia infinita después... o consolarnos con la idea de que hay un tío con barba blanca que nos ama por encima de todas las criaturas...

coño ¿dónde firmo?... lo que pasa es que la renuncia intelectual que hay que hacer a cambio de ese consuelo es inasumible...


----------



## Mr.Foster (4 Jun 2022)

esforzado dijo:


> lo que pasa es que la renuncia intelectual que hay que hacer a cambio de ese consuelo es inasumible...



Es la misma renuncia intelectual que acepta cuando observando un reloj concluye que existe por casualidad.
Debe ser penoso renunciar al sentido común...
Y más lastimoso si esa renuncia es realmente para preservar una ideología, que eso es el ateismo.


----------



## latiendo (4 Jun 2022)

esforzado dijo:


> ...he conseguido aguantar hasta el minuto dos y pico...
> 
> me gustaría ver qué cara se le queda a esa "mente brillante" cuando ve un proceso físico-químico llamado gpt-3 escribiendo poesía...



Pues ya ves tú qué cara se le iba a quedar: La de satisfacción pura pues corrobora su tesis.

Ese hardware físico-químico llamado gpt-3 del que hablas sería incapaz de producir poesía sin el software humano creativo que le manda las instrucciones correspondientes.

Por cierto esa "mente brillante" a la que pareces no aguantar ni tres minutos, el tal Padre Carreira, era doctor en Física. Obtuvo su doctorado con una tesis sobre rayos cósmicos dirigida por Clyde Cowan, físico descubridor del neutrino.


----------



## Tiresias (4 Jun 2022)

Von Riné dijo:


> Claro, porque lo que demostró Lemaître es eso, la creación desde el Big Bang, pero el mecanismo que lo puso en marcha o si hubo algo detrás sigue siendo una incógnita.



Me encanta el olor a falta de lógica que tiene esa frase.

Lemaître nunca habló de Big Bang, ya lo he puesto antes, fue un astrónomo que se burló de él. El "mecanismo que lo puso en marcha" obviamente es Dios para Lemaître y la nada para los relativistas, que son los que se enseñan en la Universidad, templo del conocimiento escolástico actual, que han impuesto que el Universo se creó de la nada, así, porque las fórmulas matemáticas lo dicen.


----------



## Von Riné (4 Jun 2022)

Tiresias dijo:


> Me encanta el olor a falta de lógica que tiene esa frase.
> 
> Lemaître nunca habló de Big Bang, ya lo he puesto antes, fue un astrónomo que se burló de él.




Ya, y Colón no descubrió América porque no le puso nombre.

Nunca le puso el nombre pero fue el que lo descubrió y describió el mecanismo básico. 



Tiresias dijo:


> El "mecanismo que lo puso en marcha" obviamente es Dios para Lemaître y la nada para los relativistas, que son los que se enseñan en la Universidad, templo del conocimiento escolástico actual, que han impuesto que el Universo se creó de la nada, así, porque las fórmulas matemáticas lo dicen.




Claro, porque todo el mundo sabe que todos los que enseñan física y todos los científicos son ateos.


----------



## 《Judas》 (4 Jun 2022)

La esencia de la secta del follaglobismo zombi es la mentira interior y ejterior.

Ya avisaron to las religiones.


----------



## Mr.Foster (4 Jun 2022)

Tiresias dijo:


> la Universidad, templo del conocimiento escolástico actual, que han impuesto que el Universo se creó de la nada, así, porque las fórmulas matemáticas lo dicen.



Cierto.
Pero recordemos que el BB, ellos dicen, constituye una "singularidad", no mencionan la palabra "nada" ya que ese es un concepto filosófico que en Física no existe.
Actualmente ya se habla de un Universo previo que al involucionar hasta el punto 0 estalla y se expande nuevamente. 
Otra de las tantas hipótesis para tratar de escapar al terror que les produce la posibilidad de una creación ad hoc.


----------



## esforzado (4 Jun 2022)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> Es la misma renuncia intelectual que acepta cuando observando un reloj concluye que existe por casualidad.
> Debe ser penoso renunciar al sentido común...
> Y más lastimoso si esa renuncia es realmente para preservar una ideología, que eso es el ateismo.



¿casualidad?... el reloj se debe al trabajo del relojero...


----------



## esforzado (4 Jun 2022)

latiendo dijo:


> Pues ya ves tú qué cara se le iba a quedar: La de satisfacción pura pues corrobora su tesis.
> 
> Ese hardware físico-químico llamado gpt-3 del que hablas sería incapaz de producir poesía sin el software humano creativo que le manda las instrucciones correspondientes.
> 
> Por cierto esa "mente brillante" a la que pareces no aguantar ni tres minutos, el tal Padre Carreira, era doctor en Física. Obtuvo su doctorado con una tesis sobre rayos cósmicos dirigida por Clyde Cowan, físico descubridor del neutrino.



no genera poesía siguiendo ninguna instrucción... genera poesía propia tras un proceso de entrenamiento leyendo otras poesías...

lo que hace es demostrar precisamente que la poesía -al contrario de lo que este hombre pontifica- (y al igual que la autoconciencia, por cierto) no es más que un mero procesamiento de datos... 

nada mágico, como sostiene este hombre...

y sí... el modelo ha necesitado de un creador... curioso que creas que eso corrobora la tesis de un dios no creado...

pero no me hagas caso... uno no sabe razonar hasta que escribe una tesis sobre los rayos cósmicos...


----------



## 《Judas》 (4 Jun 2022)

La secta follaglobos siempre desviando la atención a su hezpasio FAKE de las galasias y gujeros negrocs.

Son unos tarados mentales.


----------



## Tiresias (4 Jun 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> La secta follaglobos siempre desviando la atención a su hezpasio FAKE de las galasias y gujeros negrocs.
> 
> Son unos tarados mentales.



Tal cual, a saber qué es lo que vemos cuando miramos al cielo de noche, igual es un diorama.


----------



## 《Judas》 (4 Jun 2022)

Tiresias dijo:


> Tal cual, a saber qué es lo que vemos cuando miramos al cielo de noche, igual es un diorama.



Lo que no quieren es que mires a tus cielos interiorea


----------



## Tiresias (4 Jun 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Lo que no quieren es que mires a tus cielos interiores



Necesito abrir otra botella para saborear esa frase.


----------



## Perro marroquí (4 Jun 2022)

latiendo dijo:


> Pues ya ves tú qué cara se le iba a quedar: La de satisfacción pura pues corrobora su tesis.
> 
> Ese hardware físico-químico llamado gpt-3 del que hablas sería incapaz de producir poesía sin el software humano creativo que le manda las instrucciones correspondientes.
> 
> Por cierto esa "mente brillante" a la que pareces no aguantar ni tres minutos, el tal Padre Carreira, era doctor en Física. Obtuvo su doctorado con una tesis sobre rayos cósmicos dirigida por Clyde Cowan, físico descubridor del neutrino.



Así es , el " creador " del gpt-3 es el humano. El creador de este universo y todo lo habita en él es Dios . La lógica y la ciencia te dicen que este universo no pudo surgir de la nada ,es obvio que entonces tuvo que tener un creador .


----------



## Escaramuza (4 Jun 2022)

Sacerdote y astrofísico es como decir actor porno y eunuco, no pienso darle al play


----------



## latiendo (4 Jun 2022)

esforzado dijo:


> no genera poesía siguiendo ninguna instrucción... genera poesía propia tras un proceso de entrenamiento leyendo otras poesías...



El proceso de entrenamiento leyendo otras poesías es precisamente su instrucción para su "poesía propia". Es obvio.


----------



## Cleonte (4 Jun 2022)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> ¿Y porqué deberíamos deducir lo contrario?
> Usted debe saber que en Gobekli Tepe se reunieron los seres humanos del paleolítico por primera vez para erigir un santuario a sus dioses, se ha demostrado sin lugar a dudas que ese hecho, revolucionó la Antropología al exhibir el primer motor cohesionador que inició el proceso de la civilización. Si esa intuición, esa religiosidad innata, de buscar lo Trascendente, no hubiera existido, con gran probabilidad aún estariamos corriendo tras los conejos en alguna sabana africana.



Si no tuviéramos religiosidad significaría que seríamos incapaces de comprender conceptos como la muerte o el universo. Es decir, que no seríamos más inteligentes que los chimpancés. Sería interesante saber en qué medida afecta tener un CI por debajo de lo normal en la religiosidad.


----------



## Mr.Foster (4 Jun 2022)

esforzado dijo:


> el reloj se debe al trabajo del relojero...



Astucia que muchos ignoran.


----------



## Mr.Foster (4 Jun 2022)

Hablamos del Bien y del Mal, son valores que solamente discierne un ser humano.
Los animales solo diferencia lo bueno de lo malo.
NO ES lo mismo.


----------



## Sunwukung (4 Jun 2022)

esforzado dijo:


> no genera poesía siguiendo ninguna instrucción... genera poesía propia tras un proceso de entrenamiento leyendo otras poesías...
> 
> lo que hace es demostrar precisamente que la poesía -al contrario de lo que este hombre pontifica- (y al igual que la autoconciencia, por cierto) no es más que un mero procesamiento de datos...
> 
> ...



Otro creyente en las hipótesis emergentistas, podría explcosr con detalle como es posible escribir un código informático, un sistema formal que describa la inteligencia humana.

Porque si eso no es posible, difícilmente será posible pensar en que la inteligencia y la consciencia surgen de una máquina, aunque sea biologica.

Por no hablar de las ECM que refutan en la base las hipótesis emergentistas.


----------



## kronopio (4 Jun 2022)

Y la verdad,la belleza?
Esos animales claro que tienen inteligencia y un alto grado de sociabilidad algunos pero no tienen una escala de valores morales.Y es más comprobable con el mal que con el bien.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 6 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Sunwukung (4 Jun 2022)

esforzado dijo:


> ...he conseguido aguantar hasta el minuto dos y pico...
> 
> me gustaría ver qué cara se le queda a esa "mente brillante" cuando ve un proceso físico-químico llamado gpt-3 escribiendo poesía...
> 
> ...



Supongo que sabrás que el test de Turing fracaso porque pensamiento y lenguaje no son lo mismo.

Se puede similar, hasta cierto punto, la poesía, siempre y cuando otro humano programe la aplicación, claro está, porque solo un humano puede reconocer los patrones lingüísticos relacionados con la expresión de poesía, de la misma manera que solo un ser humano reconoce que frecuncias corresponden a cada uno de los colores o cómo se repiten las notas musicales en diferentes tonalidades, o en neurociencia si no se pregunta al sujeto de estudio no hay ni experimento ni conocimiento que valgan.

Es decir, sin la consciencia considerada como variable independiente, no hay neurociencia, si las hipótesis emergentistas fueran ciertas, la variable consciencia sería dependiente de factores puramente físicos y a día de hoy están más perdidos que un hijo de puta en día del padre.


----------



## latiendo (4 Jun 2022)

¿Lo que crees ver confirma la existencia de lo que ves? Pues a falta de más datos...Sí

Si crees ver en tu naturaleza propia y ajena una inteligencia primigenia, creadora e instructora y a falta de más datos...Si no de qué iba a creer nadie en la existencia de un recto proceder moral para el ser humano...esa manera de pensar, amijo, no es precisamente la de un sindiós.


----------



## Cleonte (4 Jun 2022)

kronopio dijo:


> Y la verdad,la belleza?
> Esos animales claro que tienen inteligencia y un alto grado de sociabilidad algunos pero no tienen una escala de valores morales.Y es más comprobable con el mal que con el bien.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 6 Pro mediante Tapatalk



Hombre, escala de valores tienen, otra cosa es que sea muy básica. Consideremos un perro que obedece a su dueño y un humano que obedece a su Dios. Ambos construyen sus valores en la obediencia a un ser superior, cuya naturaleza no comprenden. ¿Realmente son tan diferentes?


----------



## Eremita (4 Jun 2022)

Yo si no hay sonajeros de plumas y cráneos de mono, me parecen supercherías.

La única religión verdadera fue la que se veneraba en Asia Central en trigésimo quinta posición de religiones en la zona.
Eeeeeesa era la verdadera.


----------



## stiff upper lip (4 Jun 2022)

Cleonte dijo:


> Se llama evolución.



¿Pero...evolucionar para qué? ¿Qué sentido tiene la existencia?


----------



## kronopio (5 Jun 2022)

Cleonte dijo:


> Hombre, escala de valores tienen, otra cosa es que sea muy básica. Consideremos un perro que obedece a su dueño y un humano que obedece a su Dios. Ambos construyen sus valores en la obediencia a un ser superior, cuya naturaleza no comprenden. ¿Realmente son tan diferentes?



Pero la fidelidad del perro es puro instinto de su especie,va en su carga genética.

Esa escala de valores,si se le puede llamar así,es que los animales,en condiciones normales,no van a hacer nada en su entorno que subvierta el orden.Mataran,obedecerán,pelearán,pero siempre dentro de un orden orgánico.

El hombre,al pensar en Dios y su obra,es tan descomunal lo que se atisba que no le queda otra que rendirse y no es tan fácil esto.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 6 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## latiendo (5 Jun 2022)

Usted afirma que existe un recto proceder para el ser humano. Y esa afirmación, amijo, es una creencia religiosa.


----------



## Eudoxo (5 Jun 2022)

Creo que este sacerdote murió sin ver los fascinantes descubrimientos de la neurociencia, gracias, entre otras muchas técnicas, a la RMNf. Estos descubrimientos han matado definitivamente el espíritu y la tesis que defiende es falsa al considerar que muchas de las creaciones del hombrn no son materia. El hombre es materia de igual forma que todas sus actividades también son producto de la materia. El hombre es un efecto refinado por el lento paso del tiempo y sujeto a la evolución darwiniana de la materia. Otra cosa distinta es afirmar ser creyente o ateo, las dos opciones son solo actos de fe.


----------



## kronopio (5 Jun 2022)

No,de hecho estamos dirigidos por personas amorales y psicópatas,el ser humano es muy corrompible pero es capaz de discernir el Bien del Mal.



Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 6 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## kronopio (5 Jun 2022)

Eudoxo dijo:


> Creo que este sacerdote murió sin ver los fascinantes descubrimientos de la neurociencia, gracias, entre otras muchas técnicas, a la RMNf. Estos descubrimientos han matado definitivamente el espíritu y la tesis que defiende es falsa al considerar que muchas de las creaciones del hombre no son materia. El hombre es materia de igual forma que todas sus actividades también son producto de la materia. El hombre es el efecto refinado por el lento paso del tiempo y sujeto a la evolución darwiniana. Otra cosa distinta es afirmar ser creyente o ateo, las dos opciones son solo actos de fe.



Al espíritu llevan dos siglos intentando matarlo,gracias por descubrirnos la última bala

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 6 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## latiendo (5 Jun 2022)

Creer en la existencia de un código moral de conducta para un ser humano es una creencia religiosa independientemente de cuál creas que sea la procedencia de ese código. Y ese sentimiento moral religioso viene de serie de la misma manera que un perro no obedece a su dueño ni construye sus valores en base a esa obediencia. Sus valores también los trae de serie y si obedece a algo es a su instinto que para su supervivencia le aconseja someterse al líder de la manada.


----------



## Eudoxo (5 Jun 2022)

kronopio dijo:


> Al espíritu llevan dos siglos intentando matarlo,gracias por descubrirnos la última bala
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 6 Pro mediante Tapatalk



Llevaban intentando matarlo como bien dices, ahora ya está muerto.


----------



## Mr.Foster (5 Jun 2022)

pgriyo dijo:


> Mr. Foster, sal de ese seudónimo, es pgriyo mismo quien te lo manda...



Obedezco Amo...
Pero por favor no delates a mis hermanos.
No.
NO NO NO


----------



## Mr.Foster (5 Jun 2022)

Bah. sí, dale, mostrame un solo clon o un solo nick y doy mi palabra de honor que salgo de Burbuja para siempre.

Vamos anímate, *CULO ROTO.*


----------



## Alma33 (5 Jun 2022)

Para la formación se precisa información y para un universo tan afinado como es el nuestro, a un Maestro. Mucha fantasía hay que tener para pensar que todo es una casualidad.
Pero este tema nos supera a todos y somos incapaces de saber que hay fuera del tiempo.
Obviamente la eternidad pero cómo vamos a comprender lo que hay fuera del universo, si ni siquiera lo conocemos por dentro. Somo insectos intentando descifrar una partitura de música.

Pero a veces menos es más y no tiene sentido hacer una bomba para auto destruirnos, cosa que si lo tiene es dar un fruto ( la familia ) y respetar al prójimo.
Con esto quiero decir que tanto que evolucionamos y nos creemos inteligentes, cómo es posible que a día de hoy no sepamos gestionar las emociones? A mi parecer los ateos están muy perdidos moralmente, es evidente que vamos a peor y han perdido el norte.

Seguir a Dios nos da cierto orden en nuestra vida y nos ayuda a entender para qué estamos aquí. Sin amor somos puro desorden. Dios es amor y el amor es orden ,eso no quita que el ser humano haya distorsionado el mensaje tanto como ha podido.
Es más creas o no creas no quita para que te rindas a las palabras del amor al prójimo.
La gente estudia mucho pero no sabe lo que es el amor, pero si el poliamor.

A mi parecer somos Devolución.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (5 Jun 2022)

Eudoxo dijo:


> Creo que este sacerdote murió sin ver los fascinantes descubrimientos de la neurociencia, gracias, entre otras muchas técnicas, a la RMNf. Estos descubrimientos han matado definitivamente el espíritu y la tesis que defiende es falsa al considerar que muchas de las creaciones del hombrn no son materia. El hombre es materia de igual forma que todas sus actividades también son producto de la materia. El hombre es un efecto refinado por el lento paso del tiempo y sujeto a la evolución darwiniana de la materia. Otra cosa distinta es afirmar ser creyente o ateo, las dos opciones son solo actos de fe.



Supongo que en esa resonancia magnética de la que habla también habrán encontrado la consciencia. Y que esas áreas cerebrales iluminándose son extrapolables de unos individuos a otros ¿Verdad?


----------



## 《Judas》 (5 Jun 2022)

Nunca se necesitó la pseudosiensia del heztado para descubrirlo. 
Pero si a los zombis les hablan de las moléculas, lo creen más.


----------



## kronopio (5 Jun 2022)

Eudoxo dijo:


> Llevaban intentando matarlo como bien dices, ahora ya está muerto.



No puede morir,lo que hacen es utilizar todos los medios para que la gente se olvidé de lo que es.Es nuestra esencia,por muchos estudios que pongas que digan lo contrario.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 6 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 《Judas》 (5 Jun 2022)

Si fuera tan simple como juntar moléculas, bastaría con meter funciones a un programa para que genere su propia finalidad. Por eso es imposipla la inteligensia hartifisial. Lo que llaman hinteligensia son funciones, pero no tienen su propia finalidac, carecerán de sentido en sí micsmo.


----------



## 《Judas》 (5 Jun 2022)

y las relaciones? la superestructura del conjunto de to las relaciones? puedes tratar de medirlas como si fueran masa o energida?

Eso no te diría na de na sobre de qué mierdas se ta hablando aquí, por ejemplor.


----------



## esforzado (5 Jun 2022)

latiendo dijo:


> El proceso de entrenamiento leyendo otras poesías es precisamente su instrucción para su "poesía propia". Es obvio.



cuando nosotros damos un conjunto de instrucciones estamos creando algoritmia...

es decir, un conjunto de caminos pregrabados, tan complejos y condicionales como queramos, para ante unos inputs fijos dar unaos outputs fijos...

pero no es el caso... en este caso tú señalas el resultado que quieres y la red crea sus propias instrucciones... por ello luego puedes pedir "resultados similares"... o "resultados contrarios"... o "resultados originales"...

es precisamente esa flexibilidad la que deseamos... y es mediante ella que todo eso que creíamos mágico y exclusivo del hombre, poco a poco se va viendo que no nos es tan exclusivo...

ya no es tiempo de venir destacando al hombre con la excusa de que la conciencia (y con ella la poesía) no puede basarse en la física...


----------



## esforzado (5 Jun 2022)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> Astucia que muchos ignoran.



astucia que tampoco se puede decir que sea fruto de la "casualidad"...


----------



## esforzado (5 Jun 2022)

Sunwukung dijo:


> Otro creyente en las hipótesis emergentistas, podría explcosr con detalle como es posible escribir un código informático, un sistema formal que describa la inteligencia humana.
> 
> Porque si eso no es posible, difícilmente será posible pensar en que la inteligencia y la consciencia surgen de una máquina, aunque sea biologica.
> 
> Por no hablar de las ECM que refutan en la base las hipótesis emergentistas.



bueno... primero tendría que tener una definición precisa de "inteligencia"... y no la tenemos...

por otro lado... ¿dónde mides las ecm?... la paradoja es que estás intentando darme pruebas físicas de que algo trasciende lo físico...


----------



## esforzado (5 Jun 2022)

Sunwukung dijo:


> Supongo que sabrás que el test de Turing fracaso porque pensamiento y lenguaje no son lo mismo.
> 
> Se puede similar, hasta cierto punto, la poesía, siempre y cuando otro humano programe la aplicación, claro está, porque solo un humano puede reconocer los patrones lingüísticos relacionados con la expresión de poesía, de la misma manera que solo un ser humano reconoce que frecuncias corresponden a cada uno de los colores o cómo se repiten las notas musicales en diferentes tonalidades, o en neurociencia si no se pregunta al sujeto de estudio no hay ni experimento ni conocimiento que valgan.
> 
> Es decir, sin la consciencia considerada como variable independiente, no hay neurociencia, si las hipótesis emergentistas fueran ciertas, la variable consciencia sería dependiente de factores puramente físicos y a día de hoy están más perdidos que un hijo de puta en día del padre.



lo curioso es que establezcas que tu poesía es la genuina y el resto son "imitaciones"...

pero luego señales que se fracasa en el test de turing... que consiste precisamente en imitar a un humano hasta ser indistinguible de él...

obviamente, en el desarrollo de una inteligencia artificial nos hemos autodeclarado el modelo a seguir... y eso está bien para dar el primer paso, pero no siempre será así...

todo tiene un mecanismo subyacente... claro que todo es emergentista... incluir en ese mecanismo factores que trasciendan lo físico -aparte de no tener prueba alguna de ellas- solo te condena a tener que describir una física mucho más amplia que la actual...


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (5 Jun 2022)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> El Padre Carreira tiene una mente brillante : licenciado en astrofisica , catedrático en una de las mejores universidades de Estados Unidos, trabajó para la Nasa , fue director del observatorio astronómico del Vaticano y tambien licenciado en teología y filosofía



Vaya putos cuñados ambos dos, al padre parece le va a dar un jamacuco en cualquier momento y el otro va algo pasado de carajillos …

vaya nivel el español…


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (5 Jun 2022)

Novedad!


Los dos están muertos ya hace años, y ese vídeo está más visto que el tebeo y se a puesto en este foro docenas de veces.


----------



## JDD (5 Jun 2022)

Karlb dijo:


> Eso del no tiempo suena bien.



Ya lo dio a entender Jesus hace 2000 años, Juan 8:58: En verdad, en verdad os digo: antes que Abraham naciera, *yo soy*. 
No dijo "yo ya existia", esto habría sido hablar desde una perspectiva temporal, sino que habla desde la ausencia del tiempo.


----------



## Tiresias (5 Jun 2022)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> Cierto.
> Pero recordemos que el BB, ellos dicen, constituye una "singularidad", no mencionan la palabra "nada" ya que ese es un concepto filosófico que en Física no existe.
> Actualmente ya se habla de un Universo previo que al involucionar hasta el punto 0 estalla y se expande nuevamente.
> Otra de las tantas hipótesis para tratar de escapar al terror que les produce la posibilidad de una creación ad hoc.



Claro, lo llaman "singularidad" por no llamarlo Dios, primer mandamiento de la religión cientifista.

La diosa Razón de los Ilustrados ha degenerado en una ciencia a conveniencia donde lo indemostrable empíricamente se inventa a lo grande con los medios de comunicación haciendo de coro de peregrinos bien pagados, como se ha demostrado en estos dos últimos años.

En resumen, ahora mismo la "ciencia" es el opio del pueblo.


----------



## Furymundo (5 Jun 2022)

y cree que la tierra es esferica o plana ?


----------



## Tiresias (5 Jun 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> y cree que la tierra es esferica o plana ?



¿Me pregunta a mí?


----------



## lapetus (5 Jun 2022)

¿Porqué estudia astrofísica un sacerdote? Si es por gusto está bien, pero me temo que es para validar o refutar el creacionismo... Eso está mal, a Dios no se llega a través del estudio de la materia.

Y otra cosa, todos esos flipados de los observatorios están perdiendo el tiempo mirando los pixels del fondo animado.


----------



## Furymundo (5 Jun 2022)

Tiresias dijo:


> ¿Me pregunta a mí?



 
le pregunto a quien sabe cosas de el

pero a ti tambien 

estoy viendo esto.


----------



## Tiresias (5 Jun 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> le pregunto a quien sabe cosas de el
> 
> pero a ti tambien



Tiene curvatura suficiente, sí.

La Tierra, sea esférica o no, es un lugar totalmente único, imposible de existir por casualidad.


----------



## Eudoxo (5 Jun 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Supongo que en esa resonancia magnética de la que habla también habrán encontrado la consciencia. Y que esas áreas cerebrales iluminándose son extrapolables de unos individuos a otros ¿Verdad?



Todavía no, pero hay grandes avances relacionados con la consciencia. Ten en cuenta que estas técnicas llevan poco tiempo, están en sus albores así que podrá pasar dentro de 10, 50, 100...años. Es cuestión de tiempo dar con una explicación material.


----------



## Eudoxo (5 Jun 2022)

kronopio dijo:


> No puede morir,lo que hacen es utilizar todos los medios para que la gente se olvidé de lo que es.Es nuestra esencia,por muchos estudios que pongas que digan lo contrario.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 6 Pro mediante Tapatalk



Si lo demuestran con pruebas científicas si puede, los grnades problemas filosóficos inherentes al hombre seguirán.


----------



## Furymundo (5 Jun 2022)

Tiresias dijo:


> Tiene curvatura suficiente, sí.
> 
> La Tierra, sea esférica o no, es un lugar totalmente único, imposible de existir por casualidad.




no hay curvatura.


----------



## Tiresias (5 Jun 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> no hay curvatura.


----------



## radium (5 Jun 2022)

Interésante


----------



## latiendo (5 Jun 2022)

esforzado dijo:


> cuando nosotros damos un conjunto de instrucciones estamos creando algoritmia...
> 
> es decir, un conjunto de caminos pregrabados, tan complejos y condicionales como queramos, para ante unos inputs fijos dar unaos outputs fijos...
> 
> ...



“tú señalas el resultado que quieres...” La máquina no crea poesía (eso es lo que te gusta creer). La máquina tiene un propósito que se lo das tú y juega con datos, con lecturas que ya llevan poesía implícita. La máquina no crea poesía ni hace nada mágico, ni siquiera sabe lo que hace. 

El azar probabilístico de la máquina deja de ser azar cuando la “casualidad” tiene un propósito. Y el único propósito que tiene la máquina es el que tú le has infligido. 

La máquina no hace poesía. Esto es obvio. Por favor, no discutamos obviedades.


----------



## lapetus (5 Jun 2022)

Entro a ver en qué anda el Bergoglio y me encuentro que no está oficiando (o yo no lo veo por ahí), y aprovechando están haciendo la misa en latín:




EDITO: si que estaba, sentado en un sillón por el fondo.


----------



## AzulyBlanco (5 Jun 2022)

No he visto el video.

Pero la muerte no es el fin. Obviamente, por qué?. Pues porque no existe para ti mismo. La muerte siempre es algo que le ocurre a otras personas o seres vivos. Tu no puedes sentirla. Por lo tanto no es el fin, no existe simplemente.

Que no hay nada despues de la muerte, pues si no vas a percibir esa nada, que más te da que no haya nada.

Eterno retorno manda.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (5 Jun 2022)

Eudoxo dijo:


> Todavía no, pero hay grandes avances relacionados con la consciencia. Ten en cuenta que estas técnicas llevan poco tiempo, están en sus albores así que podrá pasar dentro de 10, 50, 100...años. Es cuestión de tiempo dar con una explicación material.



Si eso lo decían ya hace 40 años, posiblemente más. Y oiga usted como al principio. 

Cuando te enteres de los años que lleva ya inventada la resonancia y los años que se conoce la RNM funcional te va a dar un pasmo. Eso sin contar con que solo se miden cambios del flujo sanguíneo. Que los colorines y demás son meras conjeturas que hace un ordenador. 

Pero bueno, no eres el primero ni serás el último.


----------



## Locoderemate (5 Jun 2022)

En el siglo xxi y aun hablando de materia... Buff


----------



## Furymundo (5 Jun 2022)




----------



## esforzado (5 Jun 2022)

el reloj será la consecuencia del diseño del hombre... no la causa...


----------



## esforzado (5 Jun 2022)

latiendo dijo:


> “tú señalas el resultado que quieres...” La máquina no crea poesía (eso es lo que te gusta creer). La máquina tiene un propósito que se lo das tú y juega con datos, con lecturas que ya llevan poesía implícita. La máquina no crea poesía ni hace nada mágico, ni siquiera sabe lo que hace.
> 
> El azar probabilístico de la máquina deja de ser azar cuando la “casualidad” tiene un propósito. Y el único propósito que tiene la máquina es el que tú le has infligido.
> 
> La máquina no hace poesía. Esto es obvio. Por favor, no discutamos obviedades.



por qué te cuesta tanto asumir que "artificialmente" se pueda conceptualizar algo ?... 

tú aprendes de niño a abstraer conceptos... y de ahí llegas incluso a intangibles que no se experimentan directamente... como la belleza, la justicia, el bien... 

ahora avanzamos en el desarrollo de estructuras de procesamiento de datos capaces de hacer lo mismo... extraer de la experiencia la esencia de cada concepto... y a partir de ahí jugar con esos conceptos, o volver a extraer nuevos usando los primeros como experiencia de entrada... no azarosamente, como tu sugieres... ni tampoco mediante un camino preestablecido por programa...

si la máquina identifica un concepto... y sus relaciones con otros muchos... no hay nada físico que le impida explorar esas relaciones y expresarlas de forma no directa: es decir, poesía...

la respuesta más obvia a esto es que la máquina está en "modo loro"... ni entiende lo que ve, ni entiende lo que responde... lo que me lleva a preguntarme por qué piensas que tú no lo estás... por qué ante una manzana tú crees que ves el alma de la manzana, y la máquina solo ve un conjunto de magnitudes físicas...

el problema de todo esto es que reduce tú conciencia a un mero procesamiento de datos... y eso deja al señor sacerdote sin su lugar privilegiado en el universo...


----------



## Mr.Foster (5 Jun 2022)

Muchos por aquí que se lanzan al vacío afirmando cosas que hace un rato largo han sido refutadas, sería conveniente que se bajaran del púlpito y cuando menos leyeran a Godel.

Lo explico yo, por si no quieren tomarse el trabajo de averiguar.
El teorema de incompletitud de Godel afirma que las facultades mentales están más allá de lo que puede lograrse computacionalmente y demuestra en forma irrefutable que las intuiciones humanas son imposibles de igualar por procedimientos computables, la comprensión humana no es de naturaleza algorítmica como caracteriza cualquier actividad de índole informática.

Y ello es así puesto que cualquier sistema de instrucciones secuenciadas, (o algorítmicas) sobre los cuales están construidas las computadoras, NUNCA les otorgarán la capacidad de comprender que los seres humanos poseen, y la afirmación no proviene de un exceso ideológico, sino de la simple exposición de una evidencia y realidad de índole física.

Por eso, ratifico una vez más: una cosa es computar, lo hacen las máquinas y millones de veces más rápido y más eficiente que el cerebro humano, pero otra cosa totalmente DIFERENTE es entender, éso lo hacen SOLAMENTE los seres humanos.

O sea abandonen la idea de sonetos redactados por computadoras...
El ser humano posee una MENTE, las máquinas solo usan la que su constructor o programador les dió.


----------



## Antiparticula (5 Jun 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Ah que son debates estériles.
> 
> pensaba que había explicado el procedimiento científico de embarazar a una mujer por Dios, sin perderse la virginidad.
> 
> Que susto



El cura no ha hablado en ningún momento de virginidad.

Ha hablado de poesía. Anhelo de belleza y bondad. 

Pero nada, usted siga con su anticlericalismo primario de baja estofa..


----------



## Sunwukung (5 Jun 2022)

esforzado dijo:


> lo curioso es que establezcas que tu poesía es la genuina y el resto son "imitaciones"...
> 
> pero luego señales que se fracasa en el test de turing... que consiste precisamente en imitar a un humano hasta ser indistinguible de él...
> 
> ...



El test de Turing no es valido porque no permite distinguir las funciones superiores de la inteligencia porque con el lenguaje no es posible expresar todo lo pensable, por eso se puede imitar la poesía, no lo has entendido bien.

Que una aplicación cree poesía no es prueba de nada.


----------



## Sunwukung (5 Jun 2022)

esforzado dijo:


> bueno... primero tendría que tener una definición precisa de "inteligencia"... y no la tenemos...
> 
> por otro lado... ¿dónde mides las ecm?... la paradoja es que estás intentando darme pruebas físicas de que algo trasciende lo físico...



Si una persona inconsciente, en coma, te describe lo que pasa en la habitación contigua con precision, pues estamos ante una prueba de que la consciencia no necesariamente está en el cerebro.

Eso son las ecm.


----------



## Sunwukung (5 Jun 2022)

Tu te crees miles de informes científicos sin reflexionar un solo momento si lo que dicen tiene siquiera coherencia interna de algún tipo, quizás hasta seas covidiota, pero los informes de mwdcios totalmente discriminados no te los crees porque el sistema te ha adoctrinado para que no te creas ese tipo de fenómenos.

Pues anda qué, cada quien que crea en lo que guste, yo saco mis conclusiones.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (5 Jun 2022)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> El Padre Carreira tiene una mente brillante : licenciado en astrofisica , catedrático en una de las mejores universidades de Estados Unidos, trabajó para la Nasa , fue director del observatorio astronómico del Vaticano y tambien licenciado en teología y filosofía



Ahi dicen tanto el cura como Trevijano, que ambos afrontan la muerte con tranquilidad, uno porque no cree que sea el final, y otro precisamente porque cree que si lo es. Yo en cambio no me considero capaz de afrontar la idea de la muerte con tranquilidad, porque precisamente creo que es el final, pero no me importaria estar equivocado, mientras que al menos en el caso del cura, supongo que la sola posibilidad de poder estar equivocado le causaria intranquilidad.

En cuanto a lo que dice al principio del video sobre que una poesia no se puede explicar a traves de la fisica o la quimica, yo le plantearia por que a caso habria que buscarle explicacion alguna:


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (5 Jun 2022)

siroco dijo:


> El ateo que se siente feliz sabiendo que no hay nada más que su cacho carne, es bastante patético, en general el ateo siempre me ha parecido muy fundamentalista, y además bastante triste ya que su fe es la nada, la oscuridad. Cosa distinta es el agnóstico.



Yo pienso que en realidad un agnostico solo es un ateo que no tiene huevos a reconocerlo. Y acerca de lo triste que le parece a usted creer solamente en la nada o la oscuridad, permitame citar esta reflexion, triste tal vez, pero tambien a mi juicio cargada de evocadora belleza:

_



„Tras cada hombre viviente se encuentran treinta fantasmas, pues tal es la proporción numérica con que los muertos superan a los vivos. Desde el alba de los tiempos, aproximadamente cien mil millones de seres humanos han transitado por el planeta Tierra. Y es en verdad un número interesante, pues por curiosa coincidencia hay aproximadamente cien mil millones de estrellas en nuestro universo local, la Vía Láctea. Así, por cada hombre que jamás ha vivido, luce una estrella en ese Universo. Pero, cada una de esas estrellas es un sol, a menudo mucho más brillante y magnífico que la pequeña y cercana a la que denominamos el Sol. Y muchos, quizá la mayoría, de esos soles lejanos tienen planetas circundándolos. Así, casi con seguridad hay suelo suficiente en el firmamento para ofrecer a cada miembro de las especies humanas, desde el primero hombre-mono, su propio mundo particular: cielo… o infierno.“

Hacer clic para expandir...


_— Arthur C. Clarke


----------



## esforzado (5 Jun 2022)

Sunwukung dijo:


> Si una persona inconsciente, en coma, te describe lo que pasa en la habitación contigua con precision, pues estamos ante una prueba de que la consciencia no necesariamente está en el cerebro.
> 
> Eso son las ecm.



no... si una, no... 

si un grupo significativo... contrastado con otro de control... y bajo unos parámetros reproducibles... querrás decir...

y de todas formas... en las múltiples recopilaciones de experiencias que se han ido haciendo, lo que predomina son precisamente los sentimientos genéricos y las imágenes vagas, no las revelaciones contrastables (como describir con precisión lo que no conoces)... con lo que me gustaría saber a qué caso te refieres y dónde puedo leerlo...


----------



## esforzado (5 Jun 2022)

Sunwukung dijo:


> El test de Turing no es valido porque no permite distinguir las funciones superiores de la inteligencia porque con el lenguaje no es posible expresar todo lo pensable, por eso se puede imitar la poesía, no lo has entendido bien.
> 
> Que una aplicación cree poesía no es prueba de nada.



el test de turing no es válido por muchos motivos... ese es uno...

sobre hasta qué punto el lenguaje es la base de tu pensamiento o solo una representación de él... me temo que es un tema que siempre será controvertido...

no así para la máquina... si la máquina asimila un concepto no es mediante el uso de un lenguaje... para la máquina el lenguaje es un producto, una salida... y esto puede ser una expresión directa "el sol es dorado", o a través de un tercer concepto "el sol es oro derretido"... dale métrica y ya tienes poesía... ni es nada del otro mundo, ni demuestra divinidad...


----------



## Pellejeando (5 Jun 2022)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> El Padre Carreira tiene una mente brillante : licenciado en astrofisica , catedrático en una de las mejores universidades de Estados Unidos, trabajó para la Nasa , fue director del observatorio astronómico del Vaticano y tambien licenciado en teología y filosofía



Dos simios hablando de personajes imaginarios. Muy interesante si señor


----------



## Cuncas (5 Jun 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Novedad!
> 
> 
> Los dos están muertos ya hace años, y ese vídeo está más visto que el tebeo y se a puesto en este foro docenas de veces.



Hazte la puta pcr anal y deja de encular monos, aberración de mierda.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (5 Jun 2022)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> Este señor es un genio y desgraciadamente falleció sin ningún tipo de reconocimiento



Si este ilustre teologo, filosofo y astrofisico, hubiese vivido en tiempos de Galileo Galilei, habria estado a favor o en contra de su condena por parte de la Iglesia obligandole a retractarse.


----------



## Mr.Foster (5 Jun 2022)

esforzado dijo:


> en las múltiples recopilaciones de experiencias que se han ido haciendo, lo que predomina son precisamente los sentimientos genéricos y las imágenes vagas, no las revelaciones contrastables (como describir con precisión lo que no conoces)... con lo que me gustaría saber a qué caso te refieres y dónde puedo leerlo...



La ECM de Pam Reynolds KW (nderf.org) (leading case)
HuffPost - Breaking News, U.S. and World News
Technology Intelligence
NDERF Inicio Pagina
Home - Near-Death Experiences and the Afterlife
Primera investigación a gran escala sobre las experiencias cercanas a la muerte • Tendencias21


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (5 Jun 2022)

Una cosa que me planteo es la de que si efectivamente Dios existe, que sentido tendria en ese caso el instinto de autoconservacion o supervivencia. Este podria explicarse en el caso del resto de especies animales, pero no habiendo fe, y por lo tanto ausencia de temor a la muerte en el caso de la especie humana.

Por eso yo creo que en el fondo todos somos mas o menos ateos. Incluso los curas, porque si por ejemplo el Papa dijese publicamente que hubiese perdido la fe, que sucederia, que seria el caos en el seno de la Iglesia. Asi que como podemos estar seguros de que aquellos que supuestamente tienen mas fe, es decir, los religiosos de oficio, realmente la tienen, o su trabajo depende basicamente de ello.


----------



## esforzado (5 Jun 2022)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> La ECM de Pam Reynolds KW (nderf.org) (leading case)
> HuffPost - Breaking News, U.S. and World News
> Technology Intelligence
> NDERF Inicio Pagina
> ...



he leído la primera... vamos a dejar de lado que no es una publicación científica... pero es que no entiendo por qué me la enlazas...

la chica no despierta sabiendo la combinación de la caja del banco de españa... no trae informaciones contrastables... suelta dos comentarios médicos genéricos, como decir que sus vasos son muy pequeños (anda que no lo habría oído veces antes), y ya... el resto son todo nubes y familiares muertos y la abuela que le ayuda a "volver"...

me cuesta creer la poca seriedad que hay que tener para dar eso por prueba de algo...


----------



## Aeneas2 (5 Jun 2022)

Suponemos que la Fe se arraiga en el miedo a la Muerte.

Mi Fe la arraigo en el mismo deseo de Belleza, Bondad y Virtud que el del Padre Carreira. Y la derivada de la espiritualidad es la Inmortalidad del alma.

Podría suceder que existiese un sustrato inmaterial, que existiese Dios y que tuviéramos alma, y que aún así, esta muriese poco después de morir el cuerpo. Pero seguiría valiendo la pena ir tras las huellas del Dios que creó la Belleza, el Cosmos, el Amor, y todo aquello que hace que la vida valga la pena.


----------



## latiendo (5 Jun 2022)

esforzado dijo:


> por qué te cuesta tanto asumir que "artificialmente" se pueda conceptualizar algo ?...



Pues porque la máquina desconoce el concepto. La máquina no experimenta sensaciones, desconoce el significado de dolor, rabia, paz,... lo que hace la máquina es procesar experiencias ya conceptualizadas y verbalizadas.

La máquina no hace poesía. Por favor, no discutamos obviedades.


----------



## Tiresias (5 Jun 2022)

Aeneas2 dijo:


> Suponemos que la Fe se arraiga en el miedo a la Muerte.
> 
> Mi Fe la arraigo en el mismo deseo de Belleza, Bondad y Virtud que el del Padre Carreira. Y la derivada de la espiritualidad es la Inmortalidad del alma.
> 
> Podría suceder que existiese un sustrato inmaterial, que existiese Dios y que tuviéramos alma, y que aún así, esta muriese poco después de morir el cuerpo. Pero seguiría valiendo la pena ir tras las huellas del Dios que creó la Belleza, el Cosmos, el Amor, y todo aquello que hace que la vida valga la pena.



Eso pienso yo a veces, que la fe es suficiente, qué más da lo que haya después, sea lo que sea.


----------



## Tiresias (5 Jun 2022)

Podrías xpresarte con palabras en vez de whatsapicones?


----------



## esforzado (5 Jun 2022)

latiendo dijo:


> Pues porque la máquina desconoce el concepto. La máquina no experimenta sensaciones, desconoce el significado de dolor, rabia, paz,... lo que hace la máquina es procesar experiencias ya conceptualizadas y verbalizadas.
> 
> La máquina no hace poesía. Por favor, no discutamos obviedades.



qué es "experimentar sensaciones" ?... es decir, tú no "lees" un mensaje de dolor en el nervio de tu brazo... no, tú te ves inmerso en una sensación de dolor...

pero... qué es ese sentir ?... no te has parado a pensar que es la emoción que construye tu mente en tu conciencia ? una película que se proyecta solo para ti en tu cabeza ?... que si se limitase a una mera transmisión de información "oye, que al brazo le pasa algo al brazo" dirías "¿sí?, ¿y a mí qué?"...

construimos una realidad mental a partil de las informaciones que percibimos... tú no captas vibraciones en el aire, tu "oyes sonidos"... y realizas asociaciones con ellos... para ti lo que tiene entidad es un re bemol, no una perturbación en el aire que te llega treinta y cuatro veces y pico por segundo... ¿te has parado a pensar que en la naturaleza no existe el sonido?, o cómo percibe esa frecuencia un sinestésico ?...

pues de igual forma que tú construyes esa realidad artificialmente, la máquina puede construir la suya... y lo mismo que tú asocias, la máquina puede asociar... insisto, que no hablamos de algoritmia...


----------



## Mr.Foster (5 Jun 2022)

esforzado dijo:


> me cuesta creer la poca seriedad que hay que tener para dar eso por prueba de algo...



Pidió enlaces para enterarse sobre el tema.
Se los dí.
No leyó ninguno.
Y habla de poca seriedad...
En algún hilo reciente,






Sociedad: - El NEGACIONISMO de los ateos...¿a quien le sirve?


la cosa es que ElTodo es de tal forma, si y solo si, uno ó varios ó todos los componEntes de ElTodo son de tal forma y estoy seguro que ElTodo no es ninguna consciencia superior




www.burbuja.info





hablamos mucho sobre la irreductible obcecación de los ateos solo comparable a su necedad .
Acá tenemos algunos ejemplos dignos de análisis.


----------



## lapetus (5 Jun 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> si por ejemplo el Papa dijese publicamente que hubiese perdido la fe, que sucederia, que seria el caos en el seno de la Iglesia



Ya ha habido papas que no creían, y antipapas, y no hubo caos. Las inercias de pertenecer a una organización importante y las tentaciones del poder y el bienestar material prevalecen a la necesidad de actuar cuando el jefe es un corrupto.


----------



## latiendo (6 Jun 2022)

esforzado dijo:


> qué es "experimentar sensaciones" ?... es decir, tú no "lees" un mensaje de dolor en el nervio de tu brazo... no, tú te ves inmerso en una sensación de dolor...
> 
> pero... qué es ese sentir ?... no te has parado a pensar que es la emoción que construye tu mente en tu conciencia ? una película que se proyecta solo para ti en tu cabeza ?... que si se limitase a una mera transmisión de información "oye, que al brazo le pasa algo al brazo" dirías "¿sí?, ¿y a mí qué?"...
> 
> ...



Tú, como sujeto cognoscente, tienes tu propio punto de vista para construir o interpretar la realidad según la percibas.

La máquina no tiene su propio punto de vista para construir nada. Utiliza el tuyo. La máquina no se informa por sí misma porque no conoce. Para informarse necesita de un sujeto cognoscente “tú”. Pero es una información que ya está provista de cualidad, la que tú le has dado . La máquina carece de sentido común, tú le proporcionas el tuyo. Y cuanto mejor lo hagas, mejor hará lo que tú esperas de ella.


----------



## Sunwukung (6 Jun 2022)

esforzado dijo:


> el test de turing no es válido por muchos motivos... ese es uno...
> 
> sobre hasta qué punto el lenguaje es la base de tu pensamiento o solo una representación de él... me temo que es un tema que siempre será controvertido...
> 
> no así para la máquina... si la máquina asimila un concepto no es mediante el uso de un lenguaje... para la máquina el lenguaje es un producto, una salida... y esto puede ser una expresión directa "el sol es dorado", o a través de un tercer concepto "el sol es oro derretido"... dale métrica y ya tienes poesía... ni es nada del otro mundo, ni demuestra divinidad...



No demuestras ausencia de divinidad.


Lo que demuestra la poesía es que el lenguaje no se reduce a lógica, igual que el pensamiento no se reduce a lenguaje ni tampoco a lógica, y esto último si es indicio de que los modelos emergentistas, el modelo computacional de la consciencia, mente o inteligencia son falsos.

Y eso, si es un indicio fuerte de lo trascendente.


----------



## Sunwukung (6 Jun 2022)

esforzado dijo:


> no... si una, no...
> 
> si un grupo significativo... contrastado con otro de control... y bajo unos parámetros reproducibles... querrás decir...
> 
> y de todas formas... en las múltiples recopilaciones de experiencias que se han ido haciendo, lo que predomina son precisamente los sentimientos genéricos y las imágenes vagas, no las revelaciones contrastables (como describir con precisión lo que no conoces)... con lo que me gustaría saber a qué caso te refieres y dónde puedo leerlo...



Precisamente es la evidencia que hay, un 20% como mínimo de las personas que pasan por estados de muerte clínica tienen ECM.


----------



## Sunwukung (6 Jun 2022)

esforzado dijo:


> qué es "experimentar sensaciones" ?... es decir, tú no "lees" un mensaje de dolor en el nervio de tu brazo... no, tú te ves inmerso en una sensación de dolor...
> 
> pero... qué es ese sentir ?... no te has parado a pensar que es la emoción que construye tu mente en tu conciencia ? una película que se proyecta solo para ti en tu cabeza ?... que si se limitase a una mera transmisión de información "oye, que al brazo le pasa algo al brazo" dirías "¿sí?, ¿y a mí qué?"...
> 
> ...



Estas describiendo las qualia, precisamente, cualidades objetivas de la realidad relacionadas con magnitudes físicas pero no reducibles a ellas, por eso son objetivas, sabemos de su existencia y tienen su lugar en el lenguaje porque hay humanos a los que preguntar simultáneamente a la medida de las magnitudes físicas correspondientes con una máquina.

Otro indicio más de que el cerebro es más un receptor que un generador de consciencia.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (6 Jun 2022)

Pensar metafísicamente en la creación del universo no justifica una corte celestial, un dios a imagen y semejanza de un grano de arena del universo, ni un vaticano ni su red de curas por culeros.


----------



## esforzado (6 Jun 2022)

Sunwukung dijo:


> Estas describiendo las qualia, precisamente, cualidades objetivas de la realidad relacionadas con magnitudes físicas pero no reducibles a ellas, por eso son objetivas, sabemos de su existencia y tienen su lugar en el lenguaje porque hay humanos a los que preguntar simultáneamente a la medida de las magnitudes físicas correspondientes con una máquina.
> 
> Otro indicio más de que el cerebro es más un receptor que un generador de consciencia.



pero inviertes causa y efecto...

pongamos un monitor de ordenador... es un proceso físico-eléctrico, que se limita a iluminar unas bombillas en un orden específico... pero claro, tú no ves "bombillas en orden", lo que ves es una playa, belleza, fealdad, etc...

entonces dices... "la belleza no se puede reducir a luces encendidas, así que la pantalla debe ser un mero portal físico a algo más, donde está la verdadera belleza"... y yo te estoy diciendo lo contrario... la belleza es una realidad virtual construida por tu conciencia a partir de esas luces encendidas y tus experiencias previas... no es la causa de ellas, sino su consecuencia...

esa pantalla no es un portal hacia la belleza real... la belleza real está es tu conciencia, y nace ahí a partir de esos pixels ordenados...


----------



## esforzado (6 Jun 2022)

Sunwukung dijo:


> Precisamente es la evidencia que hay, un 20% como mínimo de las personas que pasan por estados de muerte clínica tienen ECM.



será... pero no es eso lo que he preguntado... lo que he preguntado es por pruebas reproducibles de que en esas ecms abandonas tu cuerpo y visitas escenas verificables (como la habitación de al lado)...

pruebas con suficiente peso para superar la casualidad (no vale decir que la chica de al lado llevaba un jersey amarillo, porque una de cada veinte veces acertarás)... y con suficiente repetitividad para dar indicios (no vale que lo diga uno)...

mientras tanto, las ecms pueden ser parte de cualquier proceso mental normal... como un recuerdo generado a posteriori...


----------



## esforzado (6 Jun 2022)

Sunwukung dijo:


> No demuestras ausencia de divinidad.
> 
> 
> Lo que demuestra la poesía es que el lenguaje no se reduce a lógica, igual que el pensamiento no se reduce a lenguaje ni tampoco a lógica, y esto último si es indicio de que los modelos emergentistas, el modelo computacional de la consciencia, mente o inteligencia son falsos.
> ...



es que es precisamente lo que tratamos de evitar... la lógica...

tu mente es una máquina lógica (obviamente piensas y razonas)... pero perturbada por un montón de factores químicos que interpretas como emociones... cuyo propósito evolutivo es introducir error en esa lógica...

por eso por ejemplo la adrenalina puede provocar que hagas cosas que no harías calmado... el amor... el dolor... el miedo... etc... se debe a que un conjunto de tus antepasados salvaron la vida actuando así...

de hecho, sabemos provocar químicamente muchos de esos estados... y hasta lo hacemos por cuestiones lúdicas...

generamos esa respuesta también en la máquina... sencillamente porque da lugar a resultados más eficientes en ciertas situaciones...


----------



## esforzado (6 Jun 2022)

latiendo dijo:


> Tú, como sujeto cognoscente, tienes tu propio punto de vista para construir o interpretar la realidad según la percibas.
> 
> La máquina no tiene su propio punto de vista para construir nada. Utiliza el tuyo. La máquina no se informa por sí misma porque no conoce. Para informarse necesita de un sujeto cognoscente “tú”. Pero es una información que ya está provista de cualidad, la que tú le has dado . La máquina carece de sentido común, tú le proporcionas el tuyo. Y cuanto mejor lo hagas, mejor hará lo que tú esperas de ella.



yo tengo experiencias propias... sin ellas, no puedo generar ese punto de vista... de hecho, un nuevo conjunto de experiencias puede alterar significativamente ese punto de vista...

a ese proceso le llamamos entrenamiento... y es el mismo que estamos tratando de replicar...

vale, la máquina se alimenta del conjunto de datos que yo le prepare para entrenar... pero... espera... ¿por qué no saco a la máquina por ejemplo a conducir en tráfico abierto?... ¿por qué no la pongo a buscar "poesía" en internet?... entonces ya no le estoy dando yo el juego de datos... su entrenamiento se nutre de experiencia real... igual que tú y yo...


----------



## esforzado (6 Jun 2022)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> Pidió enlaces para enterarse sobre el tema.
> Se los dí.
> No leyó ninguno.
> Y habla de poca seriedad...
> ...



pedí documentación muy concreta... aquellas experiencias que contienen puntos verificables... como conocimientos contrastables que el despertado no puede tener...

por otro lado... cojeas en el concepto de lo que es un ateo... es normal, el ateísmo es algo definido por la religión...

yo no soy ateo porque conozca o pueda explicar el origen de la realidad y de la vida... o porque niegue a dios... soy ateo porque afirmo que tu ignorancia no es menor que la mía...

es decir, afirmo que allá donde yo no tengo una respuesta racional, tú mientes al intentar colar una inventada...

el ateo lo que niega son tus afirmaciones... es como si estamos ante una puerta cerrada donde no se puede ver lo que hay tras ella, y tú vienes y afirmas que por revelación sabes que hay una oveja... 

bien, el ateo no niega la oveja, niega tu conocimiento de la oveja... la oveja en sí no la niega porque ni se la plantea... lo que niega es la mentira del religioso...

necedades son todas las que oigo en el afán por mantener esa mentira... que si yo creo que todo surge de la casualidad... o que todo surge de una singularidad... o que afirmo la inexistencia de un dios... o que la poesía está por encima de la física... y cosas similares...

nada de eso... el ateo es alguien que en el camino hacia la verdad te impide hacer trampas ni tomar atajos...


----------



## Ulises 33 (6 Jun 2022)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> El Padre Carreira tiene una mente brillante : licenciado en astrofisica , catedrático en una de las mejores universidades de Estados Unidos, trabajó para la Nasa , fue director del observatorio astronómico del Vaticano y tambien licenciado en teología y filosofía



Dos tios hablando de algo que no pueden saber y como lo que dice uno es lo que quiero ir, es el más guapo y el más listo. Cansinos con estas mierdas.


----------



## latiendo (6 Jun 2022)

esforzado dijo:


> yo tengo experiencias propias... sin ellas, no puedo generar ese punto de vista... de hecho, un nuevo conjunto de experiencias puede alterar significativamente ese punto de vista...
> 
> a ese proceso le llamamos entrenamiento... y es el mismo que estamos tratando de replicar...
> 
> vale, la máquina se alimenta del conjunto de datos que yo le prepare para entrenar... pero... espera... ¿por qué no saco a la máquina por ejemplo a conducir en tráfico abierto?... ¿por qué no la pongo a buscar "poesía" en internet?... entonces ya no le estoy dando yo el juego de datos... su entrenamiento se nutre de experiencia real... igual que tú y yo...



Igual que tú y yo, no. El entrenamiento de la máquina se nutre de lo experimentado por otros. No puede tener experiencias vitales como tú yo. La máquina carece de consciencia, no es un sujeto cognoscente como tú y yo.


----------



## Sunwukung (6 Jun 2022)

esforzado dijo:


> pero inviertes causa y efecto...
> 
> pongamos un monitor de ordenador... es un proceso físico-eléctrico, que se limita a iluminar unas bombillas en un orden específico... pero claro, tú no ves "bombillas en orden", lo que ves es una playa, belleza, fealdad, etc...
> 
> ...



no invierto nada, tú das por cierto lo que quieres demostrar, que lo mental es causa de lo cerebral, cuando de partida no puedes suponer nada porque te quedas sin experimento.

A priori tienes dos variables de las que pretendes estudiar la naturaleza de su relación, y hay bastantes indicios que esa relación no es causal, es condicional, pero son dos fenómenos convergentes distintos.


----------



## pepetemete (6 Jun 2022)

esforzado dijo:


> será... pero no es eso lo que he preguntado... lo que he preguntado es por pruebas reproducibles de que en esas ecms abandonas tu cuerpo y visitas escenas verificables (como la habitación de al lado)...
> 
> pruebas con suficiente peso para superar la casualidad (no vale decir que la chica de al lado llevaba un jersey amarillo, porque una de cada veinte veces acertarás)... y con suficiente repetitividad para dar indicios (no vale que lo diga uno)...
> 
> mientras tanto, las ecms pueden ser parte de cualquier proceso mental normal... como un recuerdo generado a posteriori...



Demasiadas personas contando lo mismo, no puede ser casualidad, o al menos, yo no lo creo.
Luego, los que cuentan que van a planetas y tal, eso ya es fantasías animadas de ayer y de hoy, pero he leído muchos testimonios en varias lenguas, incluso en sitios o de personas que no hablaban directamente de ECM's , sino de artistas o gente famosa a la que les ha sucedido y simplemente han contado su experiencia cuando les han preguntado.

No es tan difícil suponer que hay un proceso "natural" en el que la visión o percepción visual de las cosas sea diferente. 
Mientras una "energía" está encerrada en el cuerpo humano, sus capacidades y percepciones estarán limitadas al mismo, y cuando se libera , pues ya no tiene ese tipo de limitaciones.

Puede ser todo tan sencillo como que te has parado en una tienda de tu planeta y has comprado una experiencia física y finita en un cuerpo en un planeta , solo para "echar la tarde"... me creo más eso que a los que atribuyen todo a la "naturaleza", cuando no tienen ni puta idea de por qué está ahí esa naturaleza.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (6 Jun 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Ya ha habido papas que no creían, y antipapas, y no hubo caos. Las inercias de pertenecer a una organización importante y las tentaciones del poder y el bienestar material prevalecen a la necesidad de actuar cuando el jefe es un corrupto.



No olvide que la Iglesia ha ido perdiendo poder e influencia a lo largo de la historia, y que determinadas licencias que antes podian pasarse por alto, ahora ya no tanto. Un Papa en la antiguedad podia permitirse hacer cosas que ahora ya no se las podria permitir.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (6 Jun 2022)

pgriyo dijo:


> Es la "creencia" católica la que se ha desplazado, por el avance de la Ciencia.
> 
> Al catolicismo, obligado a suscribir la certeza de los avances científicos, no le queda otra que convertirse en una especie de agnosticismo.



Eso es relativo, porque la ciencia a su vez tambien se ha ido convirtiendo en una especie de religion alternativa.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (6 Jun 2022)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> *Merece la pena que veáis esto :Sacerdote Español licenciado en astrofísica destruye a ateo*



No lo destruye. Al contrario, como buen sacerdote que es, trata de salvarle, en especial su alma. Otra cosa es que el ateo no le haga ni puñetero caso y por lo tanto se pierda, se autodestruya él mismo.


----------



## Nothing (6 Jun 2022)

El cura, por Astrofísico que sea, se queda en el "problema mente-cuerpo" y lo que dice de las 4 fuerzas se queda muy corto para lo que se sabe desde hace años de la propia materia. Ya que se pone con la Física podría hablar de las propiedades cuánticas o del multiverso, aunque esto tampoco resuelve el problema mente-cuerpo, que es antiguo no, lo anterior

Trevijano no pilla lo que quiere decir el cura. El cura no va por el camino de la Fe, sino por el de la Física, pero se queda muy corto

El enfoque de Trevijano es mucho más moderno, y al igual que los defensores de la IA fuerte, razona que el espíritu o la consciencia es un fenómeno emergente y se queda tan ancho. Esto tampoco resuelve el problema y es tan indemostrable como lo otro o como la propia existencia de Diós

Empate


----------



## Nothing (6 Jun 2022)

siroco dijo:


> lo que creo que no tiene razón el sacerdote es en lo de que solo el ser humano tiene cualidades no físicas. La consciencia, que es lo que estaría fuera del mundo físico y no tendría explicación también la tienen otros animales, aunque seguramente en menor medida. Cualquier ser vivo que no sea un vegetal debe tener algún tipo de consciencia.



Incluso un vegetal posee un "ansia viva"


----------



## Mr.Foster (6 Jun 2022)

Nothing dijo:


> Incluso un vegetal posee un "ansia viva"



Lo que *no tiene* es la conciencia de tener una ansia viva.


----------



## Nothing (6 Jun 2022)

Cuncas dijo:


> Si Dios, tras crear el universo, ha permitido que un ignorante como tú viva... es lógico pensar que para Dios todo es posible. La concepción y nacimiento virginal de Jesús es un dogma de fe para el católico, pero ese dogma de fe no es la base de la existencia de Dios ni de la doctrina cristiana. Tú tienes que tener la enorme fe irracional que todo el universo se creó por azar; es más, tienes que tener fe en que el surgimiento del primer ser vivo, con toda la complejidad molecular que eso significa, surgió de una vez y por azar. Una equivalencia sería pensar que las pirámides de Egipto fueron creadas por la erosión del desierto... y eso que la complejidad del adn y de los procesos reproductivos que definen a un ser vivo es mucho mayor que la de una pirámide de piedra. En fin, vosotros seguid en vuestra comodida atea intelectual del "porqueyolovalgo" creando divinidades o sistemas divinos moldeados a lo que os sale de los cojones en cada momento del día... ya os daréis con el muro. Sólo esperad que no sea demasiado tarde.



A lo menor resulta que las leyes físicas hacen que la materia tienda, dadas unas condiciones, a formar cadenas de ADN y proteínas que construyen lo que codifican las primeras

Igual hasta resulta que hay otros seres con ADN en alguna parte, y a lo mejor resulta que si hay gravedad y luz visible en su medio tienen piernas, ojos, y una piel para aislarse del exterior. Igual hasta es inevitable que células con largos apéndices formen redes neuronales y todo para calcular mejor de donde sacar la imprescindible energía que necesitan para contrarrestar la entropía

Igual hasta es lo más común y todo


----------



## Nothing (6 Jun 2022)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> El BB es una dilatación explosiva y exponencial de materia energía y tiempo.
> Parece una obviedad, pero quien lo produjo, está FUERA del tiempo.



Realmente con la teoría de Inflación la cosa se ha ramificado bastante, y de la Inflación *podría* deducirse la existencia de un multiverso con un espacio-tiempo preexistente con muchos big-bangs aquí y allá producidos por fluctuaciones cuánticas del campo Inflatón

Pero esto no hace nada más que retroceder otro paso o descubrir otro nivel


----------



## dragon33 (6 Jun 2022)

No sabía que Trevijano era un materialista, lo creía más "intelectual", no se puede ser perfecto al 100%. Menospreciar la transcendencia espiritual humana es un craso error, y no hablo de ser cristiano, musulman o judío, hablo de la espiritualidad.


----------



## bambum (6 Jun 2022)

"Dios" es la fuerza de la naturaleza que hace que la vida quiera vivir. Es evidente que "existe" algo que no conocemos. 

Incluso en la teoría de la infinidad de posibilidades que propiciará que la vida surge de manera espontánea, no puede evitar incluir en esa infinidad de posibilidades a "dios"


----------



## Mr.Foster (6 Jun 2022)

Nothing dijo:


> Realmente con la teoría de Inflación la cosa se ha ramificado bastante, y de la Inflación *podría* deducirse la existencia de un multiverso con un espacio-tiempo preexistente con muchos big-bangs aquí y allá producidos por fluctuaciones cuánticas del campo Inflatón
> Pero esto no hace nada más que retroceder otro paso o descubrir otro nivel



Es una posibilidad que hoy es considerada muy seriamente, el hallazgo de puntos ciegos o frios que muestra el mapa del fondo cósmico de microondas algunos cosmólogos dicen, *sólo podrían haber sido causadas por la atracción gravitatoria de otros universos fuera del nuestro. *

El descubrimiento viene a confirmar las predicciones de *Laura Mersini-Houghton*, física teórica de la Universidad de Carolina del Norte y Richard Holman, profesor de la Universidad Carnegie Mellon que ya en 2005 predijeron tales anomalías.

Is our universe merely one of billions? Evidence of the existence of 'multiverse' revealed for the first time by cosmic map
http://www.math.columbia.edu/~woit/wordpress/?p=5907


----------



## dragon33 (6 Jun 2022)

pgriyo dijo:


> Prefiero asumir mi naturaleza human plena y evanescente.
> 
> Imagínese, ahora que volvemos a los tiempos de los terrores de la guerra fría que a Putin o a Biden se les va la pinza pulsando el botón nuclear para que los humanos "trascendamos" todos a tomar por culo.
> 
> Encuentro que en este caso es mucho más poético (o "espiritual", si así lo prefiere) poderle decirle a usted que es un cretino por pensar como piensa.



Usted mismo, no me rebajo a su nivel, tenga un buen día.


----------



## bambum (6 Jun 2022)

pgriyo dijo:


> Pero eso es porque usted tiene poca imaginación, y prefiere una posibilidad concreta entre infinitas.
> 
> Muy, muy, muy poquita imaginación.



Pues será que tengo poca imaginación porque no le entiendo. 

Cual es entonces esa única posibilidad que prefiero?


----------



## kronopio (6 Jun 2022)

pgriyo dijo:


> La superstición, la religión y el transcendentalismo son fruto de la ignorancia, no del Conocimiento.



En cambio tu post es fruto de la iluminación que les faltó a tantos otros.Hay futuro.


Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 6 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bambum (6 Jun 2022)

pgriyo dijo:


> Usted tiene la preferencia de incluir la posibilidad de "dios", cuando otros tenemos la preferencia de desecharla.



No lo creo. He sido ateo la mayor parte de mi vida. Y he llegado a la conclusión de que es probable la existencia de una fuente creadora por medio del razonamiento.

Nadie ha sabido contestarme aún porque la vida quiere vivir. Y que fuerza de la naturaleza es esa. Por que se evoluciona para tener mayor posibilidad de supervivencia.

Si usted es capaz, soy todo oidos.


----------



## bambum (6 Jun 2022)

pgriyo dijo:


> Le otorga usted cualidades personales a un fenómeno físico.
> 
> Tal sugerencia no es acreedora de ser tenida en cuenta para contestarla. Ni con sus antecedentes.



Mire usted, eso lo presupone porque le da la gana.

No busco en mis explicaciones consuelo existencial e igual la explicación es tan burda como que no somos más que máquinas biológicas de entes más desarrollados para los cuales somos más simples que un reloj.

Pero le recomiendo que reduzca su soberbia porque le faltan dos pesetas para el duro. Y por si no le ha quedado claro, no está a la altura intelectual para el debate.


----------



## bambum (6 Jun 2022)

Vaya por dios (nunca mejor dicho). Ahora le ha hecho pupita el ego y me manda a ignorados..


----------



## latiendo (6 Jun 2022)

Lo más gracioso de estos falsarios sindiós ni concierto como Trevijano es que vayan por ahí pontificando y aconsejando a la gente sobre cómo proceder en sus vidas, cuando ellos mismos dicen estar convencidos de que da igual lo falso, traidor, egoísta o rastrero que puedas ser en esta vida si con eso satisfaces tus anhelos de poder, necesidades físicas, adicciones o lo que sea, porque nada de eso te va a pasar ningún tipo de factura. Están convencidos por ejemplo de que los remordimientos ante una mala acción no es más que un constructo casual- artificioso- genético, una tara absurda sin ningún sentido, o convencidos de que las malas acciones no existen y son un invento social o algo así y por tanto ellos pueden decidir por nosotros lo que está bien o lo que está mal. La mayoría de los progres piensan así. Y digo yo ¿Cómo alguien puede hacer puto caso, prestar atención siquiera a alguien que confiesa pensar así? Se llevan al huerto a la gente con todo su argumentario interesado en su propia satisfacción y luego la gente se extraña de que a la primera de cambio vayan por ahí comprando chaleses en Galapagar jo,jo,jo.

No digo que una “persona espiritual” no pueda caer en esas cosas y haya que fiarse al cien por cien de ellas, además la religiosidad innata de las personas pueden ser sustituidas con cualquier religión o no religión de mierda, pero coño, fiarse de las buenas intenciones de un sindiós ni concierto es que no tiene un pase.


----------



## Mr.Foster (6 Jun 2022)

Nothing dijo:


> Pero esto no hace nada más que retroceder otro paso o descubrir otro nivel



Es cierto, si se confirmara que el nuestro es solo un universo más, nuestro problema seguiría siendo el mismo, solo que ahora más lejos.


----------



## Edgard (6 Jun 2022)

Cuncas dijo:


> Si Dios, tras crear el universo, ha permitido que un ignorante como tú viva... es lógico pensar que para Dios todo es posible. La concepción y nacimiento virginal de Jesús es un dogma de fe para el católico, pero ese dogma de fe no es la base de la existencia de Dios ni de la doctrina cristiana. Tú tienes que tener la enorme fe irracional que todo el universo se creó por azar; es más, tienes que tener fe en que el surgimiento del primer ser vivo, con toda la complejidad molecular que eso significa, surgió de una vez y por azar. Una equivalencia sería pensar que las pirámides de Egipto fueron creadas por la erosión del desierto... y eso que la complejidad del adn y de los procesos reproductivos que definen a un ser vivo es mucho mayor que la de una pirámide de piedra. En fin, vosotros seguid en vuestra comodida atea intelectual del "porqueyolovalgo" creando divinidades o sistemas divinos moldeados a lo que os sale de los cojones en cada momento del día... ya os daréis con el muro. Sólo esperad que no sea demasiado tarde.



Dios no está limitado ni es exclusivo de Religión Alguna, es más, Dios no es Religión. Es más ciencia y fe que otra cosa. La Religión te vuelve Dogmático y Cuadriculado, y se da de Bruces vs la Ciencia. No sería la primera vez que la Religión Católica Tiene que Recular, les honra el reconocerlo eso sí.


----------



## Edgard (6 Jun 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> hay heztudios claros desde la siensia sientítula oficial del régimen, desde hace mucho, en la que se prueba sin ninguna duda, de forma contundente, que hay una actividac no material que es capaz de producir cambios en la materia. Ocurre todo el rato, a todas horas y en todas partes y de hecho es la mismísima esencia de la materia y la bida.



mas informasion por fabor? Bendisiones


----------



## TerenceHill (6 Jun 2022)

latiendo dijo:


> Lo más gracioso de estos falsarios sindiós ni concierto como Trevijano es que vayan por ahí pontificando y aconsejando a la gente sobre cómo proceder en sus vidas, cuando ellos mismos dicen estar convencidos de que da igual lo falso, traidor, egoísta o rastrero que puedas ser en esta vida si con eso satisfaces tus anhelos de poder, necesidades físicas, adicciones o lo que sea, porque nada de eso te va a pasar ningún tipo de factura. Están convencidos por ejemplo de que los remordimientos ante una mala acción no es más que un constructo casual- artificioso- genético, una tara absurda sin ningún sentido, o convencidos de que las malas acciones no existen y son un invento social o algo así y por tanto ellos pueden decidir por nosotros lo que está bien o lo que está mal. La mayoría de los progres piensan así. Y digo yo ¿Cómo alguien puede hacer puto caso, prestar atención siquiera a alguien que confiesa pensar así? Se llevan al huerto a la gente con todo su argumentario interesado en su propia satisfacción y luego la gente se extraña de que a la primera de cambio vayan por ahí comprando chaleses en Galapagar jo,jo,jo.
> 
> No digo que una “persona espiritual” no pueda caer en esas cosas y haya que fiarse al cien por cien de ellas, además la religiosidad innata de las personas pueden ser sustituidas con cualquier religión o no religión de mierda, pero coño, fiarse de un sindiós ni concierto es que no tiene un pase.



A mí lo que me hace gracia de estos hilos es que más pronto que tarde aparece un deísta convencido de que, sin miedo al castigo, lo lógico y normal es hacer todo tipo de maldades y entregarse a no se qué pérfidas aberraciones. Menos mal que esta gente tiene miedo al mas allá, que si no por lo que se ve en el más acá nos iban a joder a base de bien.

Por lo demás, en cuanto a creerse más listo que nadie y a ostentar el cetro de la superioridad moral, aquí todo el mundo es bienvenido a pasar, dejar un mensaje y retratarse.


----------



## latiendo (6 Jun 2022)

TerenceHill dijo:


> A mí lo que me hace gracia de estos hilos es que más pronto que tarde aparece un deísta convencido de que, sin miedo al castigo, lo lógico y normal es hacer todo tipo de maldades y entregarse a no se qué pérfidas aberraciones. Menos mal que esta gente tiene miedo al mas allá, que si no por lo que se ve en el más acá nos iban a joder a base de bien.
> 
> Por lo demás, en cuanto a creerse más listo que nadie y a ostentar el cetro de la superioridad moral, aquí todo el mundo es bienvenido a pasar, dejar un mensaje y retratarse.



Coño, al parecer tenemos a alguien escocido con mi comentario. Te iba a dar las gracias por leerlo pero veo que o no lo has leído todo o no lo has entendido. Yo no hablo de miedo al castigo ni al más allá, hablo de remordimientos, ya sabes: "Inquietud, pesar interno que queda después de realizar lo que se considera una mala acción."

Y lo que vengo a decir entre otras cosas es que hay que ser estúpido para fiarse de las buenas intenciones de una persona que está convencida de que sentir remordimientos no es más que una tara absurda.

Es posible que seas un tipo cojonudo pero si presumes de pensar así, perdona que no te compre un coche.


----------



## 《Judas》 (6 Jun 2022)

Edgard dijo:


> mas informasion por fabor? Bendisiones




Si quieres Hez-tu-Dios sientíficos, Dios no puede de ser objeto de hinbestigasión de la siensia sientítula, eso no es posipla.

Si quieres Hez-tu-Dios de la siensia sientífica ofisial del régimen que mencionen el tema de algo más allá de la materia, eso sí. No voy a de poner aquí enlaces al tuntún que no aportan na más de lo que ya sa dicho en el jilo


----------



## TerenceHill (6 Jun 2022)

latiendo dijo:


> Coño, al parecer tenemos a alguien escocido con mi comentario. Te iba a dar las gracias por leerlo pero veo que o no lo has leído todo o no lo has entendido. Yo no hablo de miedo al castigo ni al más allá, hablo de remordimientos, ya sabes: "Inquietud, pesar interno que queda después de realizar lo que se considera una mala acción."
> 
> Y lo que vengo a decir entre otras cosas es que hay que ser estúpido para fiarse de las buenas intenciones de una persona que está convencida de que sentir remordimientos no es más que una tara absurda.
> 
> Es posible que seas un tipo cojonudo pero si presumes de pensar así, perdona que no te compre un coche.



De nada, hombre. A lo mejor es que no lo he entendido. Cuando dices " ellos mismos dicen estar convencidos de que da igual lo falso, traidor, egoísta o rastrero que puedas ser en esta vida si con eso satisfaces tus anhelos de poder, necesidades físicas, adicciones o lo que sea, porque nada de eso te va a pasar ningún tipo de factura. ", ¿lo has oído de un ateo o es una conclusión que has sacado? Lo digo porque yo es una conclusión que sólo oigo a deístas (que no digo todos, ni siquiera una mayoría, gracias a Di..¡eh! ¡Por ahí no me vas a pillar!)


----------



## parserito (6 Jun 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> No me refiero a eso...



Exacto, yo te he entendido, y es que en efecto no es un reloj, ni nada parecido con lo que pueda hacerse una analogía. La falacia está en que todos sabemos que el reloj es un invento humano, por tanto tiene creador, pero no sabemos si el universo fue creado, por tanto no existe nada con lo que comparar.

Los cristales de la cueva de Naica tambien son muy complejos y no por ello implica que tengan un creador.


----------



## latiendo (6 Jun 2022)

TerenceHill dijo:


> De nada, hombre. A lo mejor es que no lo he entendido. Cuando dices " ellos mismos dicen estar convencidos de que da igual lo falso, traidor, egoísta o rastrero que puedas ser en esta vida si con eso satisfaces tus anhelos de poder, necesidades físicas, adicciones o lo que sea, porque nada de eso te va a pasar ningún tipo de factura. ", ¿lo has oído de un ateo o es una conclusión que has sacado? Lo digo porque yo es una conclusión que sólo oigo a deístas (que no digo todos, ni siquiera una mayoría, gracias a Di..¡eh! ¡Por ahí no me vas a pillar!)



Es una conclusión que he sacado porque se los he oído, pero si en tu caso no es así me puedes contestar a esto y así acabamos antes.

A ver, cuando sientes remordimientos crees que es porque te das cuenta de que has transgredido alguna especie de ley moral o espiritual universal evolutiva para el ser o humano o crees que esos remordimientos no son mas que un constructo genético evolutivo darwiniano adquiridos casualmente y que por tanto no son más que un coñazo prescindible que te jode satisfacer los anhelos y disfrute de tu corta vida.

Puedes poner la tercera opción que te parezca.


----------



## TerenceHill (6 Jun 2022)

latiendo dijo:


> Es una conclusión que he sacado porque se los he oído, pero si en tu caso no es así me puedes contestar a esto y así acabamos antes.
> 
> A ver, cuando sientes remordimientos crees que es porque te das cuenta de que has transgredido alguna especie de ley moral o espiritual universal evolutiva para el ser o humano o crees que esos remordimientos no son mas que constructo genético evolutivo darwiniano adquiridos casualmente y que por tanto no son más que un coñazo prescindible que te jode satisfacer los anhelos y disfrute de tu corta vida.
> 
> Puedes poner la tercera opción que te parezca.



Yo creo que es un constructo genético, que no ha sido casual, sino que favorece sociedades más cohesionadas, lo cual supone una ventaja evolutiva. Lo que no entiendo es por qué narices iban a joder los anhelos y disfrute de mi corta vida.


----------



## Mr.Foster (6 Jun 2022)

parserito dijo:


> Exacto, yo te he entendido, y es que en efecto no es un reloj, ni nada parecido con lo que pueda hacerse una analogía. La falacia está en que todos sabemos que el reloj es un invento humano, por tanto tiene creador, pero no sabemos si el universo fue creado, por tanto no existe nada con lo que comparar.



Su enfoque es erróneo.
La comparación es perfectamente válida.
El reloj funciona por que un diseñador incorporó en el artefacto información calificada que en ultima instancia tiene una representación matemática.
El Universo actúa de la misma manera, el lenguaje matemático de todos sus componentes implica la expresión de un diseño y éste la acción de una entidad inteligente.


----------



## parserito (6 Jun 2022)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> Su enfoque es erróneo.
> La comparación es perfectamente válida.
> El reloj funciona por que un diseñador incorporó en el artefacto información calificada que en ultima instancia tiene una representación matemática.
> El Universo actúa de la misma manera, el lenguaje matemático de todos sus componentes implica la expresión de un diseño y éste la acción de una entidad inteligente.



Si usté lo dice.

No ha invalidado mi argumento en lo mas minimo. Usted puede coger una piedra y un reloj y compararlos y, en base a su experiencia, deducir que el reloj fue creado por el hombre.

En cuanto al universo, no tiene nada con lo que comparar, por lo que no tiene forma de realizar esa deduccion. Pero si quiere hacerla igualmente, hágala.


----------



## Mr.Foster (6 Jun 2022)

parserito dijo:


> Si usté lo dice.


----------



## Poncio piloto (6 Jun 2022)

siroco dijo:


> lo que creo que no tiene razón el sacerdote es en lo de que solo el ser humano tiene cualidades no físicas. La consciencia, que es lo que estaría fuera del mundo físico y no tendría explicación también la tienen otros animales, aunque seguramente en menor medida. Cualquier ser vivo que no sea un vegetal debe tener algún tipo de consciencia.



Podríamos hablar entonces de Conciencia y conciencia, o distintos niveles de conciencia?

Lo que da a entender el sacerdote es que hay algo más que la materia, y abre el debate, hace honor su currículo a su inteligencia.


----------



## Poncio piloto (6 Jun 2022)

parserito dijo:


> Si usté lo dice.
> 
> No ha invalidado mi argumento en lo mas minimo. Usted puede coger una piedra y un reloj y compararlos y, en base a su experiencia, deducir que el reloj fue creado por el hombre.
> 
> En cuanto al universo, no tiene nada con lo que comparar, por lo que no tiene forma de realizar esa deduccion. Pero si quiere hacerla igualmente, hágala.



Depende de dónde mires.


----------



## parserito (6 Jun 2022)

Poncio piloto dijo:


> Depende de dónde mires.



¿cómo que a donde mire?


----------



## latiendo (6 Jun 2022)

TerenceHill dijo:


> Yo creo que es un constructo genético, que no ha sido casual, sino que favorece sociedades más cohesionadas, lo cual supone una ventaja evolutiva. Lo que no entiendo es por qué narices iban a joder los anhelos y disfrute de mi corta vida.



Hombre, los remordimientos, si los tienes, pueden joderte un poco si has vendido un coche robado a un pobre desgraciado para irte de putas caras. Te puedo poner miles de ejemplos.

Segundo: si no es un constructo casual es que es causal, que sepas que decir que los remordimientos en el ser humano tienen una causa y un propósito evolutivo tiene poco de materialista y mucho de espiritual. Supongo que te has expresado mal.


----------



## TerenceHill (7 Jun 2022)

latiendo dijo:


> Hombre, los remordimientos, si los tienes, pueden joderte un poco si has vendido un coche robado a un pobre desgraciado para irte de putas caras. Te puedo poner miles de ejemplos.
> 
> Segundo: si no es un constructo casual es que es causal, que sepas que decir que los remordimientos en el ser humano tienen una causa y un propósito evolutivo tiene poco de materialista y mucho de espiritual. Supongo que te has expresado mal.



Los remordimientos no son agradables, pero de ninguna manera me joden mis anhelos y el disfrute de mi corta vida, pero a lo mejor es porque soy un sosainas que cree que la vida puede ser algo más que robar coches a pobres desgraciados para irse de putas caras.

Sin remordimientos seguramente la especie humana no hubiera sobrevivido o, en caso de hacerlo, lo habría hecho de una manera muy diferente a como ha resultado actualmente. Lo que me da mucha pereza es empezar ahora una discusión semántica.


----------



## Mr.Foster (7 Jun 2022)

TerenceHill dijo:


> Sin remordimientos seguramente la especie humana no hubiera sobrevivido o, en caso de hacerlo, lo habría hecho de una manera muy diferente a como ha resultado actualmente.



Alto comentario que merecería alguna reflexión adicional de su parte.


----------



## Goyim desobediente (7 Jun 2022)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> El Padre Carreira tiene una mente brillante : licenciado en astrofisica , catedrático en una de las mejores universidades de Estados Unidos, trabajó para la Nasa , fue director del observatorio astronómico del Vaticano y tambien licenciado en teología y filosofía



y también gusta de tocar chiquillos junto a sus colegas o eso no?


----------



## Poncio piloto (7 Jun 2022)

parserito dijo:


> ¿cómo que a donde mire?



Una parte es deducible, no el todo.

Utilizando la matemática y la física, y sus herramientas físicas creadas por el hombre usando estos conocimientos, se puede deducir que hay una conciencia creadora, lo mismo que se puede deducir lo contrario. Las dos creencias son deducibles.

El problema es que una puede estar equivocada y la otra no, 




O pueden estar las dos en lo cierto,





O pueden las dos estar equivocadas.


----------



## latiendo (7 Jun 2022)

TerenceHill dijo:


> Los remordimientos no son agradables, pero de ninguna manera me joden mis anhelos y el disfrute de mi corta vida, pero a lo mejor es porque soy un sosainas que cree que la vida puede ser algo más que robar coches a pobres desgraciados para irse de putas caras.



No, si lo más lógico es que los remordimientos no te impidan disfrutar de la vida. Al fin y al cabo para tí no son más que un constructo genético artificioso, molestos pero sin transcendencia personal espiritual porque no existen esas cosas y tal.

Pues muy bien. Lo dicho. Ahora tengo claro que no te compraría un coche, si te diera por ofrecérmelo, claro.


----------



## TerenceHill (7 Jun 2022)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> Alto comentario que merecería alguna reflexión adicional de su parte.



Una organización tan complicada como las comunidades humanas no puede soportar un nivel de encabronamiento infinito entre sus miembros sin saltar por los aires y desintegrarse. Y el temor al castigo es insuficiente: todo el mundo en su día a día se encuentra con opciones de hacer el mal y grandes probabilidades de resultar impune. Sin embargo, la gente en su mayor parte se comporta bien la mayor parte de las veces, y las sociedades pueden prosperar.

Estoy usando las palabras bien y mal por simplicidad, que ahora no me quiero meter en ese tipo de debates. El deísta puede creer que esas nociones de bien y mal están insertas por una inteligencia exterior, el materialista creerá que cosas como la empatía y los remordimientos forman parte de la manera normal y sana en que trabaja el cerebro, conformado por millones de años de evolución.

Lo de la brujula moral implantada por un ser superior es en lo que creía yo en mi infancia cuando era deísta, y me parece más razonable como guía que el miedo al castigo, que si te lo paras a pensar no dice mucho bueno de quien lo enuncia, ni creo que en el fondo lo crea la mayoría de la gente que cree en un dios.

Pero sea como fuere, lo que está claro es que si el comportamiento humano no encontrase frenos a conductas que resultan ser destructivas para la sociedad, pues obviamente la sociedad como la conocemos desaparecería. Y seríamos otra cosa.


----------



## TerenceHill (7 Jun 2022)

latiendo dijo:


> No, si lo más lógico es que los remordimientos no te impidan disfrutar de la vida. Al fin y al cabo para tí no son más que un constructo genético artificioso, molestos pero sin transcendencia personal espiritual porque no existen esas cosas y tal.
> 
> Pues muy bien. Lo dicho. Ahora tengo claro que no te compraría un coche, si te diera por ofrecérmelo, claro.



Deduces que no tengo aprecio por mis remordimientos, tú sabrás por qué. El coche no te lo vendo.


----------



## Mr.Foster (7 Jun 2022)

Disiento en muchos aspectos, pero su exposición es coherente y muy valedera.
Gracias.


----------



## latiendo (7 Jun 2022)

TerenceHill dijo:


> Deduces que no tengo aprecio por mis remordimientos, tú sabrás por qué.



Pues porque no veo por qué ibas a hacerle mucho caso a tus remordimientos y enmendar la plana, si para tí no son mas que un constructo genético material sin trascendencia espiritual. Una especie de dolorcillo cerebral que cuanto antes desaparezca mejor que mejor cual grano en el culo.


TerenceHill dijo:


> El coche no te lo vendo.



Pues menos mal.


----------



## Cuncas (7 Jun 2022)

TerenceHill dijo:


> Una organización tan complicada como las comunidades humanas no puede soportar un nivel de encabronamiento infinito entre sus miembros sin saltar por los aires y desintegrarse. Y el temor al castigo es insuficiente: todo el mundo en su día a día se encuentra con opciones de hacer el mal y grandes probabilidades de resultar impune. Sin embargo, la gente en su mayor parte se comporta bien la mayor parte de las veces, y las sociedades pueden prosperar.
> 
> Estoy usando las palabras bien y mal por simplicidad, que ahora no me quiero meter en ese tipo de debates. El deísta puede creer que esas nociones de bien y mal están insertas por una inteligencia exterior, el materialista creerá que cosas como la empatía y los remordimientos forman parte de la manera normal y sana en que trabaja el cerebro, conformado por millones de años de evolución.
> 
> ...



En primer lugar decir que hasta día de ayer por a tarde no existió nunca una sociedad atea y las que hoy se llaman "sociedades ateas" no son más que constructos políticos que sólo se aplican a un porcentaje de la personas que conforman esa sociedad. Por ejemplo, paradigma progre, Canadá: Es un estado laico de clara tendencia progresista/izquierdista/atea e incluso antireligiosa, sin embargo el 80% de los canadienses profesan alguna religión.

Realmente el porcentaje de no creyentes es ínfimo comparado con el de los creyentes en todo el mundo.

Sobre el uso del bien común o bien al prójimo como estrategia evolutiva social agregada al genoma del ser humano, podemos comprobar como, por ejemplo, en sociedades como la de la Roma o la Grecia antigua (que, por cierto, eran sociedades muy religiosas), que tuvieron claramente un gran éxito prolongado en el tiempo, su estrategia no se basaba en el bien al prójimo ni en el bien común, sino en el sometimiento de una élite social sobre otras clases inferiores, pueblos conquistados y principalmente esclavos usados como mano de obra. Donde podemos ver realmente esa "estrategia evolutiva" de buscar el bien común de todos los habitantes de un grupo es en las sociedad más primitivas en las cuales el escaso número obligaba al cuidado de todos los individuos por la supervivencia del clan. Pero estas comunidades, de hecho, son las menos exitosas, las más pequeñas y las menos desarrolladas, y si han llegado a nuestros días es por sobrevivir en tierras tan inhóspitas que ninguna sociedad exitosa ha querido establecerse allí

¿Podemos entonces considerar la actitud del bien común o la del bien al prójimo como una estrategia lo suficientemente exitosa como para considerar que se ha agregado a las conductas que, según la teoría evolutiva, forman parte de nuestro genoma para mejorar las espectativas de supervivencia de la especie? Por mi parte lo dudo mucho.


----------



## Mr.Foster (7 Jun 2022)

Pillo sitio.
Se estan diciendo cosas muy densas y profundas.
Discutibles, claro,pero la exposición de ideas es de lo mejor que he visto en mucho tiempo.
Congratulaciones.


----------



## parserito (7 Jun 2022)

Poncio piloto dijo:


> Una parte es deducible, no el todo.
> 
> Utilizando la matemática y la física, y sus herramientas físicas creadas por el hombre usando estos conocimientos, se puede deducir que hay una conciencia creadora, lo mismo que se puede deducir lo contrario. Las dos creencias son deducibles.
> 
> ...



Ese pensamiento no nos lleva a nada, por poder puedo deducir que jesucristo montaba en patinete eléctrico, pero si no se sustenta en algo, de poco sirve.


----------



## Alfa555 (7 Jun 2022)

Pues a mí el tío no me parece ningún crak del pensamiento . . En mi opinión el debate no lo gana ninguno de los dos en el fondo y desde luego en las formas golea Trevijano .


----------



## TerenceHill (7 Jun 2022)

latiendo dijo:


> Pues porque no veo por qué ibas a hacerle mucho caso a tus remordimientos y enmendar la plana, si para tí no son mas que un constructo genético material sin trascendencia espiritual. Una especie de dolorcillo cerebral que cuanto antes desaparezca mejor que mejor cual grano en el culo.
> 
> Pues menos mal.



Pero que no seas capaz de ver por qué iba a hacer caso de mis remordimientos no habla mal de mí, habla mal de ti.


----------



## TerenceHill (7 Jun 2022)

Cuncas dijo:


> En primer lugar decir que hasta día de ayer por a tarde no existió nunca una sociedad atea y las que hoy se llaman "sociedades ateas" no son más que constructos políticos que sólo se aplican a un porcentaje de la personas que conforman esa sociedad. Por ejemplo, paradigma progre, Canadá: Es un estado laico de clara tendencia progresista/izquierdista/atea e incluso antireligiosa, sin embargo el 80% de los canadienses profesan alguna religión.
> 
> Realmente el porcentaje de no creyentes es ínfimo comparado con el de los creyentes en todo el mundo.
> 
> ...



Sociedades como la griega o la romana no surgieron una buena mañana como las setas en otoño, sino que fueron precedidas por sociedades más primitivas, donde sí que ves la ventaja evolutiva de tener impreso en los genes un código moral que fomente la cooperación y la ayuda mutua. Por otra parte, y para eso no tengo que retroceder a la época antigua sino que es algo que percibo en la actualidad, la sociedad no la sostiene la minoría dirigente sino la mayoría trabajadora. Y a lo mejor te parece un poco inocente lo que voy a decir, pero estoy convencido de que en el momento que traslademos a la mayoría la ética de la minoria psicópata que nos gobierna, la sociedad se va a la mierda más rápido de lo que nos podamos pensar.


----------



## kronopio (7 Jun 2022)

TerenceHill dijo:


> Sociedades como la griega o la romana no surgieron una buena mañana como las setas en otoño, sino que fueron precedidas por sociedades más primitivas, donde sí que ves la ventaja evolutiva de tener impreso en los genes un código moral que fomente la cooperación y la ayuda mutua. Por otra parte, y para eso no tengo que retroceder a la época antigua sino que es algo que percibo en la actualidad, la sociedad no la sostiene la minoría dirigente sino la mayoría trabajadora. Y a lo mejor te parece un poco inocente lo que voy a decir, pero estoy convencido de que en el momento que traslademos a la mayoría la ética de la minoria psicópata que nos gobierna, la sociedad se va a la mierda más rápido de lo que nos podamos pensar.



Que evolución azarosa tan inteligente,que inserta códigos morales en el ADN.Porque no lo negarás,suena a operación quirúrgica,a trabajo "fino" con pinzas y bisturí.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 6 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## TerenceHill (7 Jun 2022)

kronopio dijo:


> Que evolución azarosa tan inteligente,que inserta códigos morales en el ADN.Porque no lo negarás,suena a operación quirúrgica,a trabajo "fino" con pinzas y bisturí.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 6 Pro mediante Tapatalk



A mí me suena, simplemente, a que las modificaciones no válidas desaparecen y sólo permanecen las aptas.

Aún más complicado me parece lo del cirujano que se hace a sí mismo, pero bueno.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 6 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (7 Jun 2022)

Acostumbrado a ver debates de este tipo, sinceramente, el nivel me parece bastante bajito, el de ambos.


----------



## Ricohombre (7 Jun 2022)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> Este señor es un genio y desgraciadamente falleció sin ningún tipo de reconocimiento



El video es brutal y muy conocido, no es la primera vez que se comenta en el foro. Trevijano queda como lo que siempre fué, un payaso.

Es una casualidad porque hace poco un amigo me "dejo" un libro suyo sobre la relacion entre fe y ciencia, se lee en una tarde y es espectacular. Altamente recomendable y me parece un gran homenaje ya que el pobre murio hace unos pocos años:







A pesar de ser antitaurino, antiboxeo y jesuita, tiene opiniones interesantisimas y no se callaba lo que pensaba.









Manuel Carreira: "El Islam es la peor peste que le ha ocurrido a la humanidad"


Entrevista con el jesuita astrofísico que asesoró a la NASA.




www.elespanol.com


----------



## HvK (7 Jun 2022)

Evidentemente, el materialismo realista vulgar es una concepción del mundo y de la existencia todavía más inane, chata y confusa y oscura que el teísmo,que ya es decir, e igual de simplista y simplona. Pero que el materialismo sea mentira no hace verdadero al monoteísmo, cristiano o no.


----------



## Sr. Breve (7 Jun 2022)

palabrería y cero pruebas


----------



## HvK (7 Jun 2022)

Bastaría, como demostró G.Bueno, y otros, con decirle al jesuita gritón que el Dios omnipotente y omnisciente del monoteísmo no ya es que no exista, es que no puede existir, porque la idea de ese Dios omnipotente es una pseudoidea, una no-idea, como la del circulo cuadrado o la del unicornio volador.


----------



## Ricohombre (7 Jun 2022)

HvK dijo:


> Bastaría, *como demostró G.Bueno*, y otros, con decirle al jesuita gritón que el *Dios omnipotente* y omnisciente del monoteísmo no ya es que no exista, es que no puede existir, porque la idea de ese Dios omnipotente es una pseudoidea, una no-idea, como la del circulo cuadrado o la del unicornio volador.



Los seguidores de la escuela de Oviedo tenéis vuestro propio dios omnisciente


----------



## Falnesatar (7 Jun 2022)

TerencitoGilí hablando de ateísmo cuando es un fundamentalista religioso de la doctrina copérnicana, el heliocentrismo y la NASA del hezpasio espasial, para la cual ha trabajado el jesuita del vídeo, astrofísico para mas señas, tiene todo el pack.


----------



## latiendo (7 Jun 2022)

TerenceHill dijo:


> Pero que no seas capaz de ver por qué iba a hacer caso de mis remordimientos no habla mal de mí, habla mal de ti.



Mira, el que no quería empezar discusiones semánticas. No me extraña. No es lo tuyo. Por eso me alegro de que no quieras. Yo tampoco quiero.

Pues claro que soy capaz de deducir por qué no vas a hacer caso a tus remordimientos. Si te lo estoy diciendo: “no veo por qué ibas a hacerle mucho caso a tus remordimientos y enmendar la plana, si para tí no son mas que un constructo genético material sin trascendencia espiritual. Una especie de dolorcillo cerebral que cuanto antes desaparezca mejor que mejor cual grano en el culo.”

Otra cosa, es que me vengas ahora con que los remordimientos son algo más que un simple dolorcillo de cabeza causado por el cerebro. Una especie de enfermedad genética pero que sin embargo ha permitido a la humanidad sobrevivir. Dolor de cabeza que se debería curar por tanto con una pastilla de la farmafia o con un trago, en lugar de con un ejercicio de reflexión espiritual o cualquier otra tontería que tenga que ver con la espiritualidad.


----------



## TerenceHill (7 Jun 2022)

latiendo dijo:


> Mira, el que no quería empezar discusiones semánticas. No me extraña. No es lo tuyo. Por eso me alegro de que no quieras. Yo tampoco quiero.
> 
> Pues claro que soy capaz de deducir por qué no vas a hacer caso a tus remordimientos. Si te lo estoy diciendo: “no veo por qué ibas a hacerle mucho caso a tus remordimientos y enmendar la plana, si para tí no son mas que un constructo genético material sin trascendencia espiritual. Una especie de dolorcillo cerebral que cuanto antes desaparezca mejor que mejor cual grano en el culo.”
> 
> Otra cosa, es que me vengas ahora con que los remordimientos son algo más que un simple dolorcillo de cabeza causado por el cerebro. Una especie de enfermedad genética pero que sin embargo ha permitido a la humanidad sobrevivir. Dolor de cabeza que se debería curar por tanto con una pastilla de la farmafia o con un trago, en lugar de con un ejercicio de reflexión espiritual o cualquier otra tontería que tenga que ver con la espiritualidad.



Hola, soy el que no empezó ninguna discusión semántica, porque como decía, es que no me apetecía.

No, no has sido capaz de deducir el caso que le hago yo a mis remordimientos. Lo cual es bastante triste.


----------



## Aeneas2 (7 Jun 2022)

*FRAGMENTO DE LA NOVELA "LA PREMISA DEL ÁNGEL DESPIADADO" CON LOS 7 MOTIVOS PARA CREER EN DIOS.*


Pero ahora voy a haceros otra pregunta:

¿ Cómo sabeis que la Fuente realmente existe?¿Qué indicios teneis de su existencia?

Todos llevaban un rato fuera de sí, como adormecidos. La pregunta trascendental que les planteó el Maestro despertó de nuevo su curiosidad. Aeneas contestó:


Yo no se que existe, yo conozco a la Fuente porque la encuentro en mis oraciones. Cuando entro en meditación, recitando letanías y cánticos, acabo por sentir como me embarga una paz y serenidad increíble, y me siento conectado a todo lo creado.


Muy bien Aeneas. Tenemos un motivo, subjetivo por eso, que son *las experiencias místicas.* El primero de los siete motivos de la doctrina del Culto. Si lo pensais, realmente la naturaleza no tiene ningún motivo para dotar a una criatura de percepciones trascendentales, que necesitan de un gran cerebro consumidor de recursos. ¿En qué aspecto le sería útil a ese animal de cara a sobrevivir, o reproducirse y transmitir sus genes el preguntarse por su origen, por el sentido de la vida o por su destino final?

Esas capacidades son incluso contraproducentes, porque ese nivel de consciencia habilita al animal para pensar sobre el suicidio, o dedicarse a la vida ascética, reduciendo mucho sus posibilidades de legar sus genes.

Por lo tanto, que tengamos una capacidad como esta es un indicio de la existencia de la Fuente. - Dejó pasar un instante de silencio -¿Se os ocurre algún motivo más?

Unos segundos de calma invadieron el aula. Al poco tiempo Fede contestó:


Otro motivo es el origen del Universo. En los libros de la Biblioteca del Culto aparece que según los estudios que han llevado a cabo en s observatorios de Liria, y en otros observatorios alrededor del mundo, el Universo se expande. Con ese mismo movimiento expansivo pueden deducir como se fue expandiendo en el pasado, y todo apunta a que esa expansión tuvo su inicio en un único punto del espacio, dónde la materia y la energía estaban tan concentradas que no se diferenciaban la una de la otra y el tiempo no existía, hasta que comenzó la expansión. Quizá esa Singularidad es la Inmanifestación Primigenia de la que hablan las Escrituras del Culto.





¡Fantástico Fede! Tenemos otro motivo, este objetivo, racional y empírico: *El Origen del Universo*. Al ser el tiempo el compás con el que se suceden las causas y las consecuencias, todo tiene que tener una causa excepto la primera consecuencia en el primer instante de Malkut, en el que una Causa Incausada (que es la Fuente) tuvo que dar el pistoletazo de salida a todo el desarrollo del Cosmos a través de los eones.

Bastián, el frestolano, llevaba un tiempo levantando el brazo. Fray Constantín al fin le hizo caso.


Dinos Bastián, ¿qué motivo más se te ocurre?
Mi abuela hace tiempo cuando aún ella vivía me contó una historia un tanto increíble… Ella estuvo a punto de morir varias veces por su enfermedad, padecía del corazón. Una vez, en Fréstole, tras un infarto en el que el corazón se le detuvo varios minutos la reanimaron con unos equipos eléctricos que unos comerciantes trajeron de Truria. Al volver a la vida, cogió al médico por el pescuezo y casi lo mata de la paliza que le dio por haberla devuelto de lo que ella llamaba “aquel prado precioso” dónde un ángel le hablaba y revisaron y juzgaron su vida deteniéndose en los momentos más importantes de esta según el criterio del ángel, que no prestó atención a sus éxitos con el negocio familiar al que dedicó toda su vida… También dijo que antes de ir al prado, se elevó sobre su cuerpo, vio a los médicos y a la familia y poco después entró en un túnel luminoso.


¡Muy buena! Esta es una de las mayores pruebas que tenemos de la existencia de la Fuente. Hasta hace poco dependíamos de la subjetividad de los testimonios de los moribundos, pero unos cuantos estudios llevados a cabo por la Orden con enfermos terminales llegó a conclusiones muy interesantes.

El método consistía en conectar a una máquina para registrar el electroencefalograma del paciente (un aparato que mide la actividad cerebral) del almacén de ingeniería inversa de la Orden del Retenedor al moribundo. Cuando se le tenía que reanimar tras su muerte clínica, se activaba un pitido intermitente que iba cambiando de frecuencia y tono, junto con un cronómetro para saber en qué momento sonaba cada frecuencia y tono. Si coincidía la experiencia extracorporal en la que el moribundo ve y oye lo que hay en su entorno (normalmente a los médicos y el quirófano) y por lo tanto, debe oir el pitido a una frecuencia y tono determinados, con el momento en el que el electroencefalograma estaba plano, es decir, con el cerebro muerto, por lógica la Conciencia debía residir en otro lugar que no fuese el cerebro en sí.

Y efectivamente, ese fue el resultado. Tras varias pruebas, los moribundos escucharon un tono que coincidía con el momento en el que estaban cerebralmente muertos, demostrando que el cerebro no es el que genera la Conciencia, sino que es como una antena que sintoniza la señal de radio que viene de una emisora determinada. Tu puedes romper la radio (el cuerpo) pero desde otro “plano”, desde la emisora, la señal se seguirá emitiendo. Al no escucharse la transmisión, parece que esta ya no está, pero simplemente es que no podemos percibirla sin la interfaz adecuada.

A este motivo se le conoce como *“Experiencias Cercanas a la Muerte”*.

Carlos llevaba un tiempo pensativo. Las experiencias cercanas a la muerte le recordaron el sueño que tuvo meses atrás y que lo impulsó a alistarse en la Orden del Retenedor. Recordó la advertencia del ángel, y la información que había ido recabando sobre lo que podría haberle pasado a su hermano. Un escalofrío recorrió su cuerpo de arriba a abajo, y con el semblante taciturno, tuvo el valor de levantar el brazo.


Maestro, yo tengo otro motivo.
Dinos, Carlos.
En Truria, que es la nación más poderosa y avanzada tecnológicamente del mundo, con caudales enormes de información de todo tipo de asuntos a disposición de las élites trurias, se celebran sacrificios rituales en honor a la Luminaria. ¿Cómo se explica que en un país tan avanzado y ateo, la élite con el mayor acceso al conocimiento de la Historia, se dedique a ese tipo de supersticiones sin un motivo de peso detrás? Saben algo que nosotros no sabemos. Y si ellos rinden culto a la Luminaria, debe existir su opuesto, que es la Fuente.


Esperaba tener que explicaros este motivo yo mismo. Muy bien Carlos, pero me entristece que seas consciente de lo crudo y aberrante que puede llegar a ser este mundo.

Este motivo es conocido por *“El esoterismo de la élite”*. Es un argumento de autoridad y por lo tanto no demuestra nada por sí solo, ya que por muy inteligentes que sean, la opinión de una persona o un grupo no demuestra nada, pero tiene mucho valor al tenerla en cuenta junto al resto de motivos.

Seguimos: ¿Qué más motivos se os ocurren?¿Dónde más ha dejado la Fuente rastro de su presencia?

La clase se sumió en un silencio tenso. Las ideas se habían agotado. El Maestro tomó la iniciativa al percatarse de la situación.


Bueno, habeis llegado bastante lejos por vosotros mismos, quizá sois la promoción a la que la Fuente más os ha corrido el Velo de la Realidad. Todo tiene un motivo.

De todas formas, los indicios de la Existencia de la Fuente de los que hemos hablado son bastante cercanos, intuitivos. Hay multitud de argumentos basados en la experiencia subjetiva, en la observación de la realidad cotidiana o en la reflexión y la meditación que pueden estar a vuestro alcance. Por ejemplo, la conocida como “Apuesta de Pascal”, que postula que si tenemos dos opciones, confiar o no en la Fuente, y dos posibilidades, que Esta exista o no, tenemos cuatro resultados:


Si existe y confiamos en ella nos aseguramos la Bienaventuranza Eterna.
Si no existe y confiamos en ella, al morir no hay nada, y solo habremos tenido una vida limitada con algunas privaciones.
Si no existe y no confiamos en ella, solo habremos tenido una vida disfrutando de los frutos buenos y malos de la injusticia por el tiempo limitado de unas pocas décadas. No hay más justicia que la que pueda encontrarse en vida, y con eso se queda el impío.
Si existe y no confiamos en ella, pasaremos toda la Eternidad alejados de ella, en el Abismo.

Por lo tanto, confiar en ella nos supone o una ganancia infinita, o una pérdida limitada, pero no confiar nos supone una ganancia limitada o una pérdida infinita. Por lo tanto, es racional confiar en La Fuente.

Como este razonamiento hay muchos, debatidos durante siglos por multitud de filósofos y místicos.

Otro motivo, pues, es *la filosofía y la metafísica.*

Pero quedan dos motivos que fueron descubiertos hace unas pocas décadas, y que suponen rasgar por completo el Velo de la Realidad. Como apunte, hay quien dice que cuando el Velo de la Realidad ha sido levantado, cuando es evidente que este mundo no es el único y la Presencia de Ella está a punto de poder tocarse con los dedos, es que la Fuente prepara a sus Hijos para el Fin.

Fijaos que al final, con todo el consenso científico tachándonos de locos, en contra del mundo pero con el Método Científico a nuestro favor (que no es más que un método iterativo de búsqueda de la Verdad) y con nuestro equipo de técnicos (que son los que hacen avanzar el mundo, y no los academicistas), logramos comprobar lo siguiente:

El mundo es una ilusión. Hay quiénlo llama “el sueño de la Fuente”, los informáticos lo llamarían “simulación”, nosotros lo llamamos “plano de existencia”. Antes de profundizar en este asunto, debo haceros una pequeña explicación sobre la diferencia entre digital y analógico, diferencia que con el levantamiento de los tabúes tecnológicos acabaréis por comprender rápidamente.

Lo analógico es continuo. Vosotros teneis entendido que si hubiera un termómetro infinitamente preciso, podrían medirse infinitos cambios de temperatura. Por ejemplo, podríamos medir como la temperatura de este aula pasa de 23,06ºC a 23,06 - tres millones de ceros- 1ºC Una variación infinitesimal. Y teóricamente aún podríamos hilar más fino, tanto como nuestros instrumentos de medida nos permitan. Eso quiere decir que la realidad, si fuese analógica, debería almacenar una cantidad infinita de información, a la que podremos acceder si tenemos una capacidad infinita de medida.

Lo digital es todo lo contrario. Se basa en la lógica binaria, 0 o 1, y la información es discreta, finita. No hay infinitos árboles en el mundo, por muy alto que sea su número, por ejemplo.

Ahora que sabeis esto, decidme, ¿cómo es la realidad, digital o analógica?

La clase despertó de golpe, y Fede levantó el brazo:


Analógica, porque como bien ha dicho, Maestro, con un metro lo suficientemente preciso podríamos medir una unidad de longitud infinitamente pequeña, o con un reloj adecuado, el más mínimo paso del tiempo.


Pues no, Fede. Lo que dices es lo que diría cualquier persona sensata al observar su entorno, pero nuestros laboratorios han descubierto que no es así.

Lo cierto es que hay una unidad mínima de distancia, la Longitud de Planck. No puede medirse una longitud menor, no existe “media longitud de Planck”. Es decir, si pudiéramos ver el movimiento de nuestra mano a escala subatómica, veríamos que el movimiento no es continuo, sino “a trompicones”, a saltos. De Longitud de Planck en Longitud de Planck.

Y con el tiempo pasa exactamente lo mismo. Hay una unidad de tiempo mínima, el Tiempo de Planck. Es decir, no solo nos movemos “a saltos”, sino que además, la realidad fluye en fotogramas, no de forma continua. Eso quiere decir que de “fotograma” a “fotograma” la realidad se recrea.

¿Que significa, entonces, que la realidad sea digital y no analógica? Que como en el ejemplo de la temperatura y los árboles, aunque los árboles (en este caso, el número de átomos del universo) que hay en el mundo sumen un número gigantesco, no es una cantidad infinita de información, a diferencia de los infinitos gradientes de temperatura del primer ejemplo, y por lo tanto, puede ser procesada.

Un número finito, por muy grande que sea, es computable, y si la realidad misma es digital, es decir, finita, quiere decir que también lo es. La realidad, entonces, es una simulación, un “Pensamiento de la Fuente”. Es lógico, además, que la Realidad que nosotros conocemos no sea la Realidad Última si tenemos en cuenta que el sustrato de la Existencia es la Fuente, y por lo tanto, la Realidad última que sirve de base a todos los demás planos existenciales es la Fuente misma, Incognoscible, Ella sí Infinita e Inalcanzable por definición. A este motivo se le conoce como *Naturaleza de la Realidad.*

Todos estaban entusiasmados con la idea de que el mundo es una ilusión. Los más curiosos de la clase habían levantado el brazo para preguntar al Maestro y ampliar sus conocimientos sobre el asunto, pero este quería proseguir para concentrar las preguntas al final.

Todos conoceis las leyes principales de la física, y las cuatro fuerzas que actúan sobre la materia, que son la gravedad, el electromagnetismo, la fuerza nuclear fuerte y la fuerza nuclear débil.

Todas tienen unas constantes que determinan el comportamiento de la materia. Lo realmente impresionante es que tras varias simulaciones alterando estas constantes con miles de combinaciones probadas, solo obtuvimos un estrechísimo rango en el cual el Cosmos podía existir.


En algunas simulaciones, la gravedad era demasiado fuerte y se formaban agujeros negros con demasiada frecuencia. Apenas aparecían planetas y las estrellas concentraban toda la masa de los sistemas estelares. La vida era imposible.

En otros, la gravedad era insuficiente y los planetas perdían su atmósfera, o muchas estrellas no pasaban de la fase de nebulosa.

Si alteramos la fuerza nuclear fuerte o débil, el peso del protón, las propiedades del electrón, o cualquier otro parámetro de la materia, aunque solo sea un poco, nos encontramos con un Universo inviable, y aún más, completamente hostil a la posibilidad de la aparición de la Vida.

Solo unas pocas, entre millones, de combinaciones de estos parámetros pueden dar lugar a un Cosmos viable. Entonces, nos hacemos la pregunta:

¿Porqué existe el Ser y no la Nada? La Nada era lo más probable, y en cambio, el Cosmos existe y estamos fascinándonos con él aquí y ahora.

A esta improbabilidad extrema a nivel matemático, casi imposibilidad, le llamamos *Principio Antrópico, o Ajuste Fino del Universo.*

Pero ahora llegamos a la parte más impresionante, más increíble. El motivo que habla sobre la Conciencia y la Materia.

Para explicar la sucesión de acontecimientos que tienen lugar en el Cosmos, hay dos posturas enfrentadas: una es el determinismo, y la otra es el indeterminismo, bajo el cual se recoge también el concepto de libre albedrío.

El determinismo postula que si se conocen todas las causas y las leyes físicas, se pueden conocer todas las consecuencias. Es decir, que con la suficiente información, se puede predecir el futuro. Que tanto el Cosmos como la mente humana son una máquina regida por frías reglas sin ninguna autonomía real, solo aparente.

El indeterminismo dice lo contrario. Es imposible conocer el futuro porque hay un componente caótico en la realidad que lo hace imposible. . Llámese libre albedrío en el caso de predecir el comportamiento de los seres humanos, llámese inmanifestación o probabilidad en el caso de predecir el comportamiento de la materia. Si La Fuente decimos que conoce el futuro no es porque esté determinado, sino porque conoce todas las posibilidades del futuro fractal que es la Inmanifestación. Es decir, la voluntad humana no está determinada por las leyes que nacen de la materia, y la materia no es una máquina cósmica aparecida de la nada.

A nivel macroscópico, en el mundo “de las cosas grandes”, como las sociedades humanas o el movimiento de los planetas, o incluso la trayectoria de una piedra con una masa determinada lanzada en una dirección concreta con una fuerza determinada, parece que el determinismo gana la batalla de calle. Todo es predecible, sigue ciertos patrones, “no da sorpresas”. Pero nos decidimos a llegar al fondo del asunto.

Tras ir hilando cada vez más fino, llegamos al experimento de la doble rendija.

Hace siglos se demostró que la luz era una onda con el experimento de Young. Delante de una fuente de luz se colocaba una lámina con varias rendijas, y al otro lado, un papel fotosensible. Se observó que sobre el papel la luz dibujaba un patrón de interferencia, “ondas”, en definitiva.

Había que ver, entonces, si realmente lo más pequeño de la materia se comportaba como lo “muy grande” para dar nuestro brazo a torcer y dar el determinismo como bueno.

Colocamos un instrumento de medida que medía cada fotón que pasaba a través de la rendija, y repetimos el experimento.

El resultado fue, en cierto modo, escalofriante. El dibujo que la luz plasmaba sobre el papel eran unas rendijas bien definidas, sin patrón de interferencia. La luz había dejado de comportarse como una onda, y se comportaba como partículas, como balines que impactaban en el papel solo en las zonas que las rendijas dejaban paso a esos proyectiles subatómicos.

Volvimos a repetirlo sin medir cada fotón, y el dibujo volvió a ser el de una onda. Repetimos el experimento de nuevo con el elemento de medida, y aparecían partículas de nuevo.

Llegamos a la conclusión de que el Observador hacía que la Realidad, que esos fotones, pasasen de ser onda (“indeterminación, “inmanifestación”) a partícula (manifestación). La Realidad se decidía por concretar la posición de los fotones si eran observados.

Si ampliamos un poco el razonamiento podemos hacernos esta pregunta: ¿cómo es posible que la Materia reaccione ante la Conciencia del Observador si la Conciencia es una propiedad emergente de la materia? La misma lógica que nos dice que lo igual no reacciona con lo igual, que el agua no reacciona con el agua, por ejemplo, nos dice que para que la Materia reaccione ante la Conciencia de esa forma tan violenta deben ser de naturaleza muy distinta, y que la Conciencia, por lo tanto, no nace de la Materia sino que es proyectada a este mundo desde una dimensión distinta. Esto mismo da base teórica al fenómeno de las ECM del que hablé antes.

A este motivo se le conoce como *Naturaleza de la Conciencia.*

Que la realidad reaccione ante la Conciencia y se manifieste ante su presencia nos lleva a la conclusión de que antes de que hubiera observador alguno, el mundo estaba indeterminado, y que el día que muera el último hombre, el mundo volverá a esa indeterminación primigenia, “acabándose”.

Pasaron el resto de la semana debatiendo cada punto. Y en casa, durante sus oraciones, muchos seguían meditando sobre las huellas que deja la Fuente tras de sí para aquellos que la buscan, engrandeciendo su Fe.


----------



## latiendo (7 Jun 2022)

TerenceHill dijo:


> Hola, soy el que no empezó ninguna discusión semántica, porque como decía, es que no me apetecía.
> 
> No, no has sido capaz de deducir el caso que le hago yo a mis remordimientos. Lo cual es bastante triste.



Pero si te lo he dicho: Poca o nula reflexión espiritual, esperar que se te pase, pastillas o algún que otro trago.


----------



## TerenceHill (7 Jun 2022)

latiendo dijo:


> Pero si te lo he dicho: Poca o nula reflexión espiritual, esperar que se te pase, pastillas o algún que otro trago.



Y te he leído, y te lo vuelvo a repetir: no te has enterado de nada. 

Enviado desde mi Redmi 6 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## latiendo (7 Jun 2022)

TerenceHill dijo:


> Y te he leído, y te lo vuelvo a repetir: no te has enterado de nada.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi 6 mediante Tapatalk



Vale.


----------



## Mr.Foster (7 Jun 2022)

He notado que durante el desarrollo de este excepcional hilo que algunos foristas de manera muy superficial y como al pasar mencionan al ADN como una hecho casual de la biología o una adquisición evolutiva.

Yo voy a argumentar enfáticamente contra esa posición que hoy es insostenible desde la Ciencia.

Ante todo, debemos saber que un sistema de códigos siempre es el resultado de un proceso mental, alguien lo ha organizado para que trabaje coordinadamente, la materia inerte es incapaz de generar ningún código, menos sostenerlo, y menos coordinarlo y no importa el tiempo que se tome para lograrlo, no lo conseguirá jamás...¿por qué...?

Porque hace falta un ser pensante que ejerza voluntariamente su libre albedrío, cognición y creatividad para elaborar un sistema codificado. No existe ninguna ley natural conocida, mediante la cual la materia pueda generar información, ni tampoco se conoce ningún proceso físico o fenómeno material que pueda hacerlo.

El ADN es un mecanismo asombroso que permite las casi infinitas formas de vida en el planeta y una de las cosas más desconcertantes de su existencia es que la información genética codificada no puede ser explicada en términos de materia y energía o de leyes naturales.

En tal sentido, Francis Crick, el multipremiado científico que descubrió la forma helicoidal del ADN, ha dicho:

“Un hombre honesto, armado con todo el conocimiento disponible hoy en día, sólo podría decir que el origen de la vida parece ser en este momento casi un milagro, pues son muchas las condiciones que se tendrían que cumplir para que se mantuviera”

A la vista de lo cual bueno sería que las personas que se pretenden inteligentes o informadas dejaran de argüir que la vida en este planeta proviene de hechos fortuitos o que las características geneticas de las especies se deducen de procesos evolutivos.


----------



## Tiresias (8 Jun 2022)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> He notado que durante el desarrollo de este excepcional hilo que algunos foristas de manera muy superficial y como al pasar mencionan al ADN como una hecho casual de la biología o una adquisición evolutiva.
> 
> Yo voy a argumentar enfáticamente contra esa posición que hoy es insostenible desde la Ciencia.
> 
> ...



Me acuerdo cuando decían que la probabilidad de que un mono pudiera escribir el Quijote no era cero...

Lo del tiempo, el azar y las mutaciones ya no cuela, bueno, sí, en las mentes cada vez más vacías de los borregos con sus enormes tragaderas televisivas.









Teorema del mono infinito - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## TerenceHill (8 Jun 2022)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> He notado que durante el desarrollo de este excepcional hilo que algunos foristas de manera muy superficial y como al pasar mencionan al ADN como una hecho casual de la biología o una adquisición evolutiva.
> 
> Yo voy a argumentar enfáticamente contra esa posición que hoy es insostenible desde la Ciencia.
> 
> ...



Confieso que no estoy muy versado en genética, pero hasta donde yo sé no entra en su ámbito de estudio dirimir la existencia o no de ningún dios.

La cita de Crick, por cierto, es lo que se viene llamando falacia de autoridad de toda la vida.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 6 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## TerenceHill (8 Jun 2022)

Tiresias dijo:


> Me acuerdo cuando decían que la probabilidad de que un mono pudiera escribir el Quijote no era cero...
> 
> Lo del tiempo, el azar y las mutaciones ya no cuela, bueno, sí, en las mentes cada vez más vacías de los borregos con sus enormes tragaderas televisivas.
> 
> ...



Bueno, está claro que si el mono ha sido creado por un ser eterno o autocreado, es capaz de escribir el Quijote y mucho más

Enviado desde mi Redmi 6 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tiresias (8 Jun 2022)

TerenceHill dijo:


> Bueno, está claro que si el mono ha sido creado por un ser eterno o autocreado, es capaz de escribir el Quijote y mucho más
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi 6 mediante Tapatalk



JAJAJAJAJA


----------



## Busher (8 Jun 2022)

Con lo facil que es esto...

Creyente: No lo entiendo, ergo fue dios.
Ateo: No lo entiendo, ergo me falta conocimiento.
Creyente: Entonces admites que podria ser dios...
Ateo: No. Solo admito que no lo se todo acerca de la realidad fisica y no puedo explicar todas sus circunstancias.
Creyente: Pero podria ser dios...
Ateo: Si me conformase con esa explicacion jamas llegaria a aumentar mi conocimiento.
Creyente: Pero es que jamas llegaras a saberlo todo.
Ateo: Por supuesto que no, pero ni me asusta la incertidumbre ni me cansa la busqueda.
Creyente: Pues tu mismo... hale, con dios.
Ateo: Venga, hasta otra.

Pero oye... que con estas discusiones se echa un rato bueno.


----------



## Busher (8 Jun 2022)

pgriyo dijo:


> Si el "creyente" no lo entiende, es que* no lo entiende.*
> 
> Y NO HAY MÁS.
> 
> Lo de "dios" es su declaración de no tener intenciones de entenderlo.



Exacto. La fe es el "porque si" de un padre a un crio pequeño en version para adultos con aversion a la incertidumbre y el desconocimiento.
La palabra/voluntad de dios es todo eso que ES pero no sabes por que es y/o como es.
Es voluntad de dios, asunto resuelto, hale, a seguir con tus quehaceres y deja ya de joder con preguntitas dificiles.

PD: Existen partes de la fe religiosa que pueden tener nobles y casi diria que loables utilidades emocionales para segun quienes y segun cuandos. Entiendo que a una persona que acaba de perder a un ser querido, le resulte mas facil asumir esa perdida si cree en un mas alla maravilloso en el que ese ser querido ahora habita placenteramente... eso es un recurso psicologico muy humano, respetable y loable.
Con lo que no comulgo es con toda la parafernalia de "trágalas" intelectualmente simplones con los que las religiones explican todos y cada uno de los vacios de conocimiento cientifico, llegando a menudo a negar la verdad de ese conocimiento demostrable y comprobable cuando contradice los dogmas religiosos.


----------



## Larata (8 Jun 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> No veo destruccion ninguno tiene pruebas de nada



Es que la religión no es ciencia, no se trata de lo que puedes probar sino de en qué tienes fe.


----------



## Busher (8 Jun 2022)

pgriyo dijo:


> Pero sin embargo, que abandone toda esperanza aquel que entre a comentar en estos hilos, plagados de los versados un una tercera realidad que podríamos denominar como SUBNATURAL. Allá como los cerdos en su pocilga vienen los tergiversadores a revolcarse en la confusión ajena con sus disertaciones plagadas de retórica y demagogia.



Que cada cual diga lo que piense... ¿o no te parece?


----------



## Marvelita (8 Jun 2022)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> El Padre Carreira tiene una mente brillante : licenciado en astrofisica , catedrático en una de las mejores universidades de Estados Unidos, trabajó para la Nasa , fue director del observatorio astronómico del Vaticano y tambien licenciado en teología y filosofía



en los fisicos occidentales sucede una cosa curiosa y que, digamos, provoca cisma

Los astrofisicos cuanto mas saben del cosmos, mas creyentes son; los teoricos /particulas /cuanticos cuando ms saben mas ateos son.


----------



## Busher (8 Jun 2022)

pgriyo dijo:


> Vuelva a leer el hilo.
> 
> ¡No piensan lo que dicen!



Pues que digan lo que se les viene... pensado o no, me da igual.
En estos temas no hay conflictos de intereses o al menos no tiene por que haberlos. Yo puedo ser ateo, cristiano, musulman, budista o sacerdote del gran dios espaguetti e ir por ahi mostrando mi fe y mis creencias basandome en los argumentos mas peregrinos que se me ocurran, que mientras no fuerce a nadie a seguirme ni obedecerme... ¿que coño importa?


----------



## Sonico (8 Jun 2022)

El que no se consuela es por que no quiere.


----------



## Marvelita (8 Jun 2022)

De todas formas, ese sacardote sabe de lo que habla y conjuga perfectamente la ciencia y la teoria del espiritu.

Cuando una parte del ser humano no se sostiene o no depende de las cuatro fuerzas fundamentales de nuestro universo, pues pertenece a otro, que es el universo del spiritu.


----------



## Mr.Foster (8 Jun 2022)

TerenceHill dijo:


> La cita de Crick, por cierto, es lo que se viene llamando falacia de autoridad de toda la vida.



La cita de un a autoridad no implica sugerir "eso es así",solamente un punto de referencia para elaborar nuestras propias ideas y tomando aquella simplemente como la opinión de alguien que sabe más.
No parece ser muy inteligente tomar como referencia las opiniones de los estúpidos.
Crick obtuvo el Nóbel por su descubrimiento del ADN que revolucionó la Biología.


----------



## Max Kraven (8 Jun 2022)

Señores, nuestros impulsos cerebrales son energía y la energía ni se crea ni se destruye, se TRANSFORMA.


----------



## Tiresias (8 Jun 2022)

La ciencia explica muchas cosas pero ninguna importante. Cuando lo intenta se convierte en una creencia más, llena de dogmas en forma de teorías, hipótesis y suposiciones.

"Creo en la ciencia" es la frase que más se ha oído estos dos últimos años para explicar la mayor estafa de la Historia, porque si la ciencia tuviera que respetar el empirismo que la define, hace mucho que se habría quedado sin decir nada lógico.


----------



## Cleonte (8 Jun 2022)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> En tal sentido, Francis Crick, el multipremiado científico que descubrió la forma helicoidal del ADN, ha dicho:
> 
> “Un hombre honesto, armado con todo el conocimiento disponible hoy en día, sólo podría decir que el origen de la vida parece ser en este momento *CASI* un milagro, pues son muchas las condiciones que se tendrían que cumplir para que se mantuviera”
> 
> A la vista de lo cual bueno sería que las personas que se pretenden inteligentes o informadas dejaran de argüir que la vida en este planeta proviene de hechos fortuitos o que las características geneticas de las especies se deducen de procesos evolutivos.



Es curioso como una sola palabra puede cambiarlo todo. Tú has decidido ignorarla pero el texto está claro. Lo que Crick defiende es que el origen de la vida parece milagroso (no que sea milagroso) por lo improbable pero es que improbable e imposible son cosas bien distintas.


----------



## Mr.Foster (8 Jun 2022)

Uno de los ateos más prestigiosos del siglo XX fue Anthony Flew, reputado filósofo británico,auténtico papa del Ateismo, quien sostuvo y enseñó esa ideología como casi una doctrina sagrada durante 50 años.

En 2004, *cuando públicamente se retractó de su ideología atea,* dijo:

_“Lo que creo que el ADN ha demostrado, debido a la increíble complejidad de los mecanismos que son necesarios para generar vida, es que tiene que haber participado una inteligencia superior en el funcionamiento unitario de elementos extraordinariamente diferentes entre sí. Es la enorme complejidad del gran número de elementos que participan en este proceso y la enorme sutileza de los modos que hacen posible que trabajen juntos. 

Esa gran complejidad de los mecanismos que se dan en el origen de la vida es lo que me llevó a pensar en la participación de una inteligencia”.

“Ahora creo que el universo fue fundado por una Inteligencia infinita y que las intrincadas leyes del universo ponen de manifiesto lo que los científicos han llamado la Mente de Dios. 

Creo que la vida y la reproducción se originaron en una fuente divina._

La ciencia provocó la conversión del ateo más famoso del mundo • Tendencias21
Lifelong atheist changes mind about divine creator - Washington Times


----------



## Mr.Foster (10 Jun 2022)

Como vimos en el post previo, aún el ,ateo más recalcitrante es capaz de superar un punto de vista que honradamente ha visto que es incorrecta y eso es así porque cualquier persona culta e informada es capaz de advertir que la Ciencia en su avance incesante cada vez más entrega pruebas indiscutible de existencia de una inteligencia creadora en el funcionamiento del universo.

Es lo que ha debido ,aceptar a regañadientes un conocido ateo mediático como el célebre *Richard Dawkins *quien al verse acorralado por los hechos debe aceptar que el Universo es una Obra Diseñada.

En una ya célebre entrevista pública, el periodista Ben Stein le pregunta a Dawkins sobre la posibilidad de que existiera un diseño inteligente oculto en el funcionamiento de la genética cuyas asombrosas características de alta complejidad sorprenden a todos los científicos.

Dawkins respondió:

_“Podría ser que en algún momento pasado en algún lugar del universo una civilización haya evolucionado probablemente de alguna forma darwiniana a un alto nivel de tecnología y diseñado una forma de vida que sembraron tal vez en este planeta. 

Ahora, esto es una posibilidad intrigante y supongo que es posible que encuentre evidencia de esto si ve los detalles de la bioquímica o de la biología molecular, podría encontrar una firma de algún tipo de diseñador… 

Y ese diseñador bien podría ser una inteligencia superior de otro lugar del universo, pero esa inteligencia superior tendría que haber venido de un modo explicable, no podría haber surgido espontáneamente_

Ben Stein Interview with Richard Dawkins - Conservapedia


----------



## Tales90 (10 Jun 2022)

Jesuita ya le he escuchado antes y tiene una mente brillante.


----------



## Barruno (10 Jun 2022)

No me hagais caso pero creo que yo he estado en una charla que dió en Madrid en 1999.
Le preguntaron por el calentaniento global y dijo que eso no existia. 
Nos quedamos a cuadros jajajaja
El ioputa. Nos meó encima.
El puto amo.


----------



## Perro marroquí (10 Jun 2022)

Barruno dijo:


> No me hagais caso pero creo que yo he estado en una charla que dió en Madrid en 1999.
> Le preguntaron por el calentaniento global y dijo que eso no existia.
> Nos quedamos a cuadros jajajaja
> El ioputa. Nos meó encima.
> El puto amo.


----------



## tamartinto (10 Jun 2022)

Los programas de "Lágrimas en la lluvia" son francamente buenos.

Aquí todos, se agradece al autor del blog.

Lágrimas en la lluvia: lista de enlaces


----------



## Perro marroquí (21 Dic 2022)

Arriba


----------

